# Zachary 908's 75g "Collectoritis in a big way" Update 1/29



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Finished painting the back ground yesterday. Today when I go in to work I'm going to grab some lace rock, and when I come home I will play around with hardscape arrangements. Should have pictures coming either this evening, or tomorrow.


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Sounds like my 75gal. adventure but you are closer to completion it seems !roud:
I've been collecting goodies for three years now:icon_conf I have everything and in the process of building the stand ,anyway I am looking forward to the pictures and updates as you progress with your tank :icon_bigg


----------



## lurrch (Jul 5, 2011)

*This must be a common experience*

I'm planning on setting up a 75g in a month. I mostly have the materials, I'm just waiting to move into a new (larger) apartment. 


You should take pictures at each stage if you can.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I haven't been gathering stuff for quite that long, but definitely for a couple months! I will try to take pictures of everything, but no promises, ha! Today while I was at work I purchased five bunch plants, Some val, and rock. Anyway, I'm going to plumb the over flow into the tank tonight hopefully, and I'll get some pictures of the tank sitting on the stand for the heck of it. Might even get a picture of the driftwood piece I've created. The plan as of right now is to bring the rest of the supplies home from work Tuesday, along with two 30 gallon trash cans, and some extra water. Ideally I will tear down my existing 65 completely, and transfer the fish and some of the plants over to the new 75, and have it running by the end of the day.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Behold, a picture! I know it's not much, but hey, it is better than nothing! 








I just finished putting this piece of wood together, it is actually comprised of three or four different pieces of wood collected locally. They are held together by stainless steel screws. The larger bottom piece serves as the base, and will will most likely be buried completely under the substrate. I'm hoping that by doing this I will be able to set up the tank without soaking the wood and if not well..... who knows. 

You can also see the black painted on background. I used Rust-oleum black oil based paint, and a plain old sponge roller, it took two coats of paint. 

Anyway, I will be setting up the tank Wednesday, and I will try to take pictures of that.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, I've been so excited about this new tank I completely forgot about entering some specs......

Anyway,
Substrate is 120 lbs of Eco-Complete.

Lighting will be a 4x 54 watt T5HO from Catalina. I will most likely only run one bank of lights, so two bulbs. I got a mix of bulbs that way I can play around with it. I have two plant grow bulbs, one 10k, and one 6700k. The plan as of now is to run one bank of lights for 4 hours, then run the other bank of lights for the remaining 4 hours of the 8 hour photo period. 


I have a pressurized CO2 system from my 65, and I will most likely use that on this tank.

Filtration will be a sump, the sump has tons of bio balls on the right, and two spots for filter pads, and of course a spot for the return pump. I am currently using this on my 65 as well, it is made out of a 20 gallon tank. I know most people don't like to use sumps and CO2 together, but it has worked well for me in the past.

Plants well... I'm not actually going to make a list honestly I will probably add whatever I feel like, ha! I know I will be using X mas moss, Java fern, Anubias, various crypts, val, and of course some stems.


I will warn you guys now I do overstock my tanks, but I also over filter my tanks. I'm not sure on numbers, but I plan to have Discus ( probably red turquoise), Rummy nose tetras, Cardinals, Sterbai cories, and a Gold nugget pleco ( Maybe more than one if I can get a hold of some more. ( the one I have now is about 4 inches.)

Let me know what you guys think, and if you have any questions. Also looking at the fish list what kind of numbers do you guys think I can get away with?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Tank is up and running! I think it looks pretty good for just the initial planting! I can't wait to see it fill in. Pictures to come once the water clears up.


----------



## lurrch (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a fan of this site for getting a rough idea on numbers:
http://aqadvisor.com/

Obviously you still have to monitor the tank as you add stuff, but it's fun to play around with. It doesn't have an option for a sump though; you'd have to guess at the equivalent filter capacity.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Pictures!!!*

Okay, I know I've been doing terrible with this whole journal thing already, but here are the pictures I promised! I finished planting the tank at around 4:30, so it has been running since then. Water is still a bit cloudy, and all of the pictures look yellow because of my crappy point and shoot, but oh well.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Added 25 Cardinals and 25 Rummy Nose today, I figured since they are fairly sensitive fish I should get extras in case I have any losses. Did a two hour drip acclimation, and all are doing pretty well so far. Hopefully at least half of each live, but I don't expect many to die. This looked like a pretty nice batch.

I'd still like some input on the tank, guys. almost 300 views and hardly any feedback!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

So far so good. Haven't lost any Cardinals or Rummy Nose yet. They are all eating well! And already getting good color.

Again, I'd love your feedback, guys!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thought I would share a picture of my Gold Nugget Pleco. Anyone know if this is a male or a female? I think it's a male, but I'm not sure.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

you added the discus to the new tank right away?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

The tank isn't really new. I had a 65 before this, and all of the water went into this tank the sump and all of the bio balls from the 65 gallon also went into the "new" tank. Really the only thing new about this tank is some of the equipment and the tank it's self.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Tank is still doing good, Cardinals and Rummy nose all look healthy, I expected to lose at least some, but so far so good. I'm pretty happy with the left side, but the right definitely needs more plants? 

Any suggestions? Let me know what you guys think of it so far.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Added a couple stems of bacopa to the left side of the tank today. Still waiting for the dreaded algae, but so far so good! Fish are all still doing well as well!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> The tank isn't really new. I had a 65 before this, and all of the water went into this tank the sump and all of the bio balls from the 65 gallon also went into the "new" tank. Really the only thing new about this tank is some of the equipment and the tank it's self.


gotcha, nice discus btw wish I had a tank big enough for them


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Kamikazi! I'm sure you will one day! They are a great fish to keep, I love them!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hygrophillia Corymbosa 'kompakt' Is getting a really awesome pink color to the new leaves! It must like the new lights. In my old 65 the leaves would get a reddish brown color. Cabomba is coloring up nicely as well.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Brought some new plants home from work, so I figured I would do an update.

Added a nice barclaya longifolia

A crypt ( not sure on ID)

Some Water lettuce, probably won't get enough light, but it looks cool for now!

A nice clump of bolbitis

And a stem of what I believe is staurogyne sp 'Bihar'

Here's some pictures! Let me know what you guys think. Suggestions, comments, and criticism are welcomed, and appreciated. Sorry for the photo quality I only have a little point and shoot. 

Knight goby in his favorite spot.









FTS 7/26/11








Unknown crypt ( ID please!)









Staurogyne sp 'Bihar' ?








Barclaya Longifolia


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Kamikazi! I'm sure you will one day! They are a great fish to keep, I love them!


Perhaps, will have to wait for now...small house, baby coming soon and wife that says I have enough tanks (but what does she know :icon_roll)


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha, I have a friend that I work with that is in the same position, so I understand.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Your tank is looking good, zach, and it will probably look splendid when it fills in & matures. 
As for the lone discus, he'll probably be just fine, but the discus gurus will tell you that discus, being very social fish, prefer to be in numbers of 5 and above to thrive & be most comfortable.
2-3- or 4 fish just invites aggression/pecking order problems, and a single fish can become a very lonely individual - some would say. But hell, a lot of people have kept a single discus for many years without problems.
Best of luck.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Discuspaul.

The lone discus has actually been fine for quite awhile, I can feed him by hand. He love black worms, and he is always out and about. I do plant to get some more, just waiting to get some nice red turquoises in at work! I also want to make sure my water stays stable.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not much of an update, but I purchased 7 Sterbai cories today, and a 750gph Korallia... man does that thing move water!


----------



## mcintosh (Aug 12, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> about a week ago we moved a 400 gallon tank at work without taking any water out. Can any body guess how?


 I would love to know how you pulled that off and how many of you it took.

As to how many discus in the 75, I would say add at least 3 but tops 4 and have a group of 5. That will be a big bioload in that tank, but it sounds like you can cover that. How is the light holding up for you? Do you like that catalina light?

Just found this thread and it looks cool. I will have to follow it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

mcintosh said:


> I would love to know how you pulled that off and how many of you it took.
> 
> As to how many discus in the 75, I would say add at least 3 but tops 4 and have a group of 5. That will be a big bioload in that tank, but it sounds like you can cover that. How is the light holding up for you? Do you like that catalina light?
> 
> Just found this thread and it looks cool. I will have to follow it.


Haha, It took one guy, a forklift, and Three spotters. Our manager was a carpet layer for years, and has tons of hours on forklifts, so he took and picked the whole tank stand everything and moved it. Then two guys and myself just watched in case he needed any direction. It was pretty funny fish were swimming around the whole time ( Fully stocked reef tank)

Yeah, those are actually the numbers I was thinking, just have to find some quality discus.

I love the catalina light, the color to the bulbs are fantastic! I also like that it has the ability to run only two bulbs.

Thanks for the kind words, mcintosh!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, not much to update, but I will update ( Or pretend to anyway) To bump this up, and hopefully get some comments. 

My journal is filled with me talking to myself:hihi:

Anyway, Friday I should be getting a good amount of plants, if everything that was ordered at my work comes in.

I plan to get some of each of the following

Red Nesae
Downoi
Hairgrass
Pogostemon Erectus
Rotala Wallichi
Limnophila aromatica
Blyxa Japonica
ludwigia peruensis 

Maybe some others! Gosh, stem plants are so addicting...:help:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks good! i think the blyxa will look great in this! your pleco is awesome!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Orchidman. I plan to put the blyxa in the far right, right by the rocks.

Ha, yeah. He is probably one of my favorite fish in the tank. He even stays out almost all day!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool! i think the blyxa will look good there. 

i have a baby BN pleco.. he is so cute


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I sure hope so!

Oh, awesome! BN's are so cool! I'd get one, but I have too many fish as it is.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol! my BN is so tiny! ill have to get pics for ya. what is your stocking list?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gosh, what is my stocking list? Insane... that's what.

Lets see.

25x Rummy nose
somewhere around 25 Cardinals
10x Sterbai cories
1X Gold Nugget pleco
1x Knight goby
1x Discus

I think that is everyone... unless you count my 9 nerites!

Sure, pictures would be great!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice. what filter do you have?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

29 gallon sump split into three parts. First the water goes through a filter pad, then into a ton of bio balls ( 5 gallons worth), through another filter pad, an then to a bag of carbon, and back into the tank. It work quite well.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Personally I would like to see much more of a hardscape. I think a nice big piece of driftwood would add alot of character along with some contrast. Also some nice largish stones. This is a picture of my 75g








It's still a work in progress.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree a more dominant hardscape would be nice. Depends in what your looking for though


You can call me Bob


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am in agreement on the hardscape as well. But again, do as you like. If you dont like it you wont take good care of it. I love the Gold nugget. One of my favorite fish for sure  I also like the barclaya. Such a beautiful plant when they are mature. Good job all the way around. I cant wait to see this filled in and mature. Oh BTW, welcome to the PP team young man


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice journal, I like the driftwood, I think if you started filling it in with stem plants you might loose some of the pieces though, but it looks good! I agree stem plants are super addicting.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice start on the tank! and welcome to the panties my friend, always nice to find other hoosiers (i've only been here for 5 year, give or take). love the gold nugget. just make sure you dont cover up all your wood by placing stems in front of them!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Told you they would start harrassing you soon! this is what you asked for!



chad320 said:


> I am in agreement on the hardscape as well. But again, do as you like. If you dont like it you wont take good care of it. I love the Gold nugget. One of my favorite fish for sure  I also like the barclaya. Such a beautiful plant when they are mature. Good job all the way around. I cant wait to see this filled in and mature. Oh BTW, welcome to the PP team young man





Bahugo said:


> Nice journal, I like the driftwood, I think if you started filling it in with stem plants you might loose some of the pieces though, but it looks good! I agree stem plants are super addicting.





nonconductive said:


> nice start on the tank! and welcome to the panties my friend, always nice to find other hoosiers (i've only been here for 5 year, give or take). love the gold nugget. just make sure you dont cover up all your wood by placing stems in front of them!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha, it doesn't bother me at all, Orchidman! This journal needed some comments!

What does everyone recommend as far as more hardscape? I have more of the rocks used, and I can definitely get more wood. What should I use, and where do you think I should put it. The main reason I don't have a whole lot of hardscape is because... well... it takes up to much space which could be utilized for more stems! :angryfire

I'll definitely try some more hardscape, and see how it looks.

As far as hiding the driftwood, I plan to keep the stems that are in front of the driftwood trimmed... but you know how that goes.

Thanks for the welcome, guys, and for all of the great comments!

I believe the star of this journal is officially my gold nugget!

Now.. anyone care to elaborate on the whole PP thing, ha!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Now.. anyone care to elaborate on the whole PP thing, ha!


it all started 15 years ago on a cold winter's night when.......


no it really started whe i said something about throwing underwear at Rachel this thursday while she's speaking. it just blew out of control and next thing is that i wear pink panties. now theres a team of panties trying to rid the world of evil (some ladies).


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

a large stump or more branchy driftwood maybe. but it all depends on what you want. if you want a dutch scape, its lots of plants in bushes and stuff, you dont really need more hardscape. all depends on what _you _ want it to look like. google some pictures and post them of your inspiration. i would make a plan and do a sketch, so you have something to work towards


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> it all started 15 years ago on a cold winter's night when.......
> 
> 
> no it really started whe i said something about throwing underwear at Rachel this thursday while she's speaking. it just blew out of control and next thing is that i wear pink panties. now theres a team of panties trying to rid the world of evil (some ladies).


roud: basically sums it up.. you'll have to ask sara ( sewingalot) to edit her sketch and add you to it! 

i have no idea wear the pink came in!

you should so throw some panties thursday, that would crayzie :bounce:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I like the idea of a dutch, but I'm to lazy to make an actual dutch.

The plan is really just to have tons of plants ( Mainly stems) 

I may add some branchy pieces of wood to the right side


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> it all started 15 years ago on a cold winter's night when.......
> 
> 
> no it really started whe i said something about throwing underwear at Rachel this thursday while she's speaking. it just blew out of control and next thing is that i wear pink panties. now theres a team of panties trying to rid the world of evil (some ladies).


Ha, that is hilarious. So the PP thing is pretty new then?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah kinda new.

manzanita would look nice. especially if your not going hardcore dutch. but i would see if you can find anything cool locally


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'll definitely use locally collected stuff, probably the same type of stuff I'm using now.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, since the general opinion on the tank was it needed more hardscape I went to my stash of locally collected creek woo, and picked out a couple pieces. ( It's not really a stash just a box of leftover pieces from when I created the main piece for this tank)

Anyway, here's a picture, let me know what you guys think!

I shall answer your questions now. :hihi:

Yes I'm lazy and left the door to the stand open
Yep, my glass is dirty
Uh huh, terrible picture I was using a point and shoot, and it was almost out of battery.

On a serious not since I'm getting plants Thursday or Friday.. I will try to get some batteries at the store, and I'll use my moms camera ( Much better than mine) To get some decent tank shots.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow... I forgot the picture...

Here it is!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks good. Now the waiting/harassment begins


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

yes because one pic is never enough for some ladies. they just want more and more. you'll see.

looks cool. are you running co2?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha, Thanks guys! I should have some real pictures Friday. Until then feel free to fill this journal with random chatter!

Yes, I'm running CO2


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I should have some real pictures Friday.


 
sorry but that won't be good enough.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha, tell you what. I'll have my mom run me by wally world tonight, an I'll pick up some rechargeable batteries. Then I'll use her camera to take some pictures! 

So pictures to come this evening, guys.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome. Hurry up


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

My brother goes into work at 5:00 and that is right beside Wally world, so as soon as I get home from there I will begin taking pictures. I'll have to take a ton if I want any good ones... However, I promise there will be pictures before I go to bed tonight!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the wood looks a little messy. idk why or hwo to fix it. just does. i think its there are lots and lots of plants it will be awesome


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> the wood looks a little messy. idk why or hwo to fix it. just does. i think its there are lots and lots of plants it will be awesome


Yeah, the pictures definitely make it look messy, although it doesn't look bad in person. I like it!

Once the wood become water logged I might mess around with the positioning some more. Yes, lots of plants coming soon to a tank near you! Well... this tank isn't near you, but... never mind.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

What does everyone else think of the new DW?

Oh, leaving for Wally world in 10.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Yeah, the pictures definitely make it look messy, although it doesn't look bad in person. I like it!
> 
> Once the wood become water logged I might mess around with the positioning some more. Yes, lots of plants coming soon to a tank near you! Well... this tank isn't near you, but... never mind.


thats all that matters right! i know how pics can make things look weird sometimes. i would let it sink then play with it


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, guys I'm back from Wally world, and I have batteries!!! Once the sun goes down ( can't stand glare) I will take some pictures! I'll be using my moms camera, so they should be half way decent!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the driftwood, it would look really cool with some small clumps of java moss on it and when you fill in the rest of the tank. Make it creatively "messy" (using bobs term lol). 

I really like the new piece on the left side I can't say I'm crazy about the piece on the right side (sorry didn't see it at first glance)


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I like the driftwood, it would look really cool with some small clumps of java moss on it and when you fill in the rest of the tank. Make it creatively "messy" (using bobs term lol).
> 
> I really like the new piece on the left side I can't say I'm crazy about the piece on the right side (sorry didn't see it at first glance)


Yeah, I've got tons of christmas moss, so I'll probably use some of that for the driftwood. Ha, creatively mess, I like it!

Yeah, I like the one on the left side as well. I agree the piece on the right is boring, I think I'll probably remove it, not sure if I will replace it with another piece or not, what do you think?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay guys, it took awhile, but I got some decent shots of the tank, and it's inhabitants! . I know the pictures are far from perfect. Nothing like speedie408's photos, but these are much better than what I have been posting! Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You pics looks very nice....still way better than my photography skills...I blame it on my crappy camera...ahhahah


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> You pics looks very nice....still way better than my photography skills...I blame it on my crappy camera...ahhahah


Thanks a ton, shrimpnmoss! Oh believe me, if I was using my camera the pictures would be terrible. Luckily I was able to use my moms camera! If only I had some photo editing knowledge then I might be able to make the pictures look a little better. ( These are straight off of the camera no editing what soever, because I'm a noob.)


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What is the plant next to the driftwood on the right that looks like a christmas tree? inbetween the crypt and the red plant


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> What is the plant next to the driftwood on the right that looks like a christmas tree? inbetween the crypt and the red plant


Bacopa caroliniana (Lemon bacopa) I believe.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Okay, guys I'm back from Wally world, and I have batteries!!! Once the sun goes down ( can't stand glare) I will take some pictures! I'll be using my moms camera, so they should be half way decent!


woohoo!



Bahugo said:


> I like the driftwood, it would look really cool with some small clumps of java moss on it and when you fill in the rest of the tank. Make it creatively "messy" (using bobs term lol).
> 
> I really like the new piece on the left side I can't say I'm crazy about the piece on the right side (sorry didn't see it at first glance)


crestively messy. i like it. i think the christmas moss will look awesome. may be just the thing to soften it up!

what is that super red plant? its nice! and what kind of cories are they? if they are julii cories than you get 10 "bobs brownie points"

im working on editing pictures of mine now


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I might put some Christmas moss on tomorrow.

That super red plants is Barclaya Longifolia! Awesome plant, and it will stay red like that even under low light! Those little guys are Sterbai cories, they are just haven't developed there orange pectoral fins yet. Darn. no points for me. 

Editing is for losers. Ha, jk I wish I knew how to edit pictures well. I just posted there right off the camera.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I have julii cats where are my points


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sterbai cories are better! :flick:

Actually they look fairly similar...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

they look similar. but BOTH are better than panda cories!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes! Does that mean we both get points? :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yep. rich likes pandas


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Bob is no longer my friend for hating on Panda cats! 

I WARNED YOU BOB 

Now you know what bob, I'm crying, in tears *cry*


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

OOooohhhh.. guessing someone might not get their pictures. you take thing way to seriously dude! ROFL..

zach agrees with me though!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

That a damn fine run of pics for a "newb" I like your tank. You could use a few more plants but that will all come together. Are you considering anything for a carpet yet?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

You should get staurogene depend from Phillip, azfishkid


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> That a damn fine run of pics for a "newb" I like your tank. You could use a few more plants but that will all come together. Are you considering anything for a carpet yet?


Haha, thanks Chad! All photo credit goes to the camera, I just pushed the buttons! Oh yes plants are coming soon!

I should be getting some of each of these on Friday!

blyxa japonica
red nesea
pogostemon stellatus
limnophila aromatica
downoi
rotala wallichi
dwarf hair grass

And I'm sure I will bring home other plants as well....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

orchidman said:


> You should get staurogene depend from Phillip, azfishkid
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Those are for old people. I think you mead starogyne repens :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> You should get staurogene depend from Phillip, azfishkid
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


 I think I'll try DHG I'm getting from work first. It's so hot here, I'd be afraid to have anything shipped.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Those are for old people. I think you mead starogyne repens :hihi:


 :hihi: I was wondering about that, but was just keeping to myself.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I might of missed it while reading through the pages, but what is that really red plant in your tank?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

BradH said:


> I might of missed it while reading through the pages, but what is that really red plant in your tank?


Ha, the red plant is Barclaya Longifolia. Awesome plant, one of my favorites!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> Ha, the red plant is Barclaya Longifolia. Awesome plant, one of my favorites!


I think I have that plant. lol Mine isn't as red though. Mine is more a purple look.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

BradH said:


> I think I have that plant. lol Mine isn't as red though. Mine is more a purple look.


I believe it has more than one color form.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice pics zach! love the corys

and rich, you're not alone i have pandas.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Non C! I like the corys as well! Although I think my favorite picture out of the 14 I posted is the picture of the Zebra nerite! lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

So I noticed we have all of the PP guys commenting on here, but none of the me ladies!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

orchidman said:


> OOooohhhh.. guessing someone might not get their pictures. you take thing way to seriously dude! ROFL..
> 
> zach agrees with me though!


I wasn't literally crying it was a joke, you have to understand Bob if I was truly mad at you it would be very clear that I was. :hihi: Somebody has to make the "sarcastic drama" posts! Mind as well be me lol, brings some entertainment.



nonconductive said:


> nice pics zach! love the corys
> 
> and rich, you're not alone i have pandas.


I like panda's, granted yes there are cooler ones, panda's stay small though compared to some species so that's a positive. I just like cory cats, I Don't get how people complain about them, i've never had one rip up a plant or do anything destructive lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha, I like all corys really. I've had different types, pandas included, and in this tank I decided I'd try sterbai's


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, thanks Chad! All photo credit goes to the camera, I just pushed the buttons! Oh yes plants are coming soon!
> 
> I should be getting some of each of these on Friday!
> 
> ...


nice!



chad320 said:


> Those are for old people. I think you mead starogyne repens :hihi:



lol typo! 



zachary908 said:


> I think I'll try DHG I'm getting from work first. It's so hot here, I'd be afraid to have anything shipped.


sounds good. i think either one will look awesome



zachary908 said:


> :hihi: I was wondering about that, but was just keeping to myself.


:redface:




nonconductive said:


> nice pics zach! love the corys
> 
> and rich, you're not alone i have pandas.


i dont hate pandas. they just look unnatural to me. 



zachary908 said:


> So I noticed we have all of the PP guys commenting on here, but none of the me ladies!


idk. maybe they are trying to rebel? you should definitely pester and harass them about it! tell them thats not the way to welcome a new friend



Bahugo said:


> I wasn't literally crying it was a joke, you have to understand Bob if I was truly mad at you it would be very clear that I was. :hihi: Somebody has to make the "sarcastic drama" posts! Mind as well be me lol, brings some entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> I like panda's, granted yes there are cooler ones, panda's stay small though compared to some species so that's a positive. I just like cory cats, I Don't get how people complain about them, i've never had one rip up a plant or do anything destructive lol.


lol! i know. my post was suppsed to be sarcastic too, lol  next time ill use the *sarcasm* thing

ha you said it! thats all i wanted!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, pogostemon erectus too!

I just hope I can get the dwarf hair grass to root with 10x sterbai cories, my GN, and 10+ Nerite snails!

Hmm, I could do that however I can't really remember the names of all of the me ladies. I know there is Sara, but I really haven't met her on here yet, I just know of her. I love her little plant torturing experiments!

Since you guys are obsessed with pictures I figured I' post a few of my fish eating black worms here in a few minutes . (terrible quality I took them in literally a minute or two.)


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woohooo!! more pics  sara is the one who is most obsessed with pics. so you should harass her for not being here! there is sewingalot. karackle, laurelbeep, defiexistince. and idk if there are more


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, lots of me ladies!

Come on over, me ladies. I'm getting ready to post cute pictures of fish eating black worms! 

Bob, you should bring the ladies over here! :thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats right. the ladies always follow me around!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> thats right. the ladies always follow me around!


Ha! Good, go get em, bob!

Anyway, here are some pictures! Well, only two... the rummies and the cardinals go so nuts over the black worms you really can't get a good picture of them. Aren't those sterbais some sexy cories?


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wow. ive only talked to you for a few days, but you already know me so well!

nice pics. we are such nerds, calling fish sexy! but i agree with you....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> wow. ive only talked to you for a few days, but you already know me so well!
> 
> nice pics. we are such nerds, calling fish sexy! but i agree with you....


haha yep, we are fish geeks!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

NStarr said:


>


Was that a good  Or a bad  ? :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Was that a good  Or a bad  ? :hihi:


lol!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm.. guess it remains a mystery.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol. just pretend likes its a good :eek


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess NStar just couldn't handle my sexy sterbai pics! :hihi:

Yep, I'll pretend it was a good


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah... thats right.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

They were too sexy for my eyes. I'm now blind in 13 different countries.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

NStarr said:


> They were too sexy for my eyes. I'm now blind in 13 different countries.


:hihi: That is hilarious! I'll take that as a good


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

NStarr said:


> They were too sexy for my eyes. I'm now blind in 13 different countries.


roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

orchidman said:


> thats right. the ladies always follow me around!


I'm telling your mother.



zachary908 said:


> So I noticed we have all of the PP guys commenting on here, but none of the me ladies!


Laura's obsessed with geckos, Kara's on vacation and I'm.......there aren't words to describe what I've been up to.



zachary908 said:


> Oh, lots of me ladies!
> 
> Come on over, me ladies. I'm getting ready to post cute pictures of fish eating black worms!
> 
> Bob, you should bring the ladies over here! :thumbsup:


Enticing women with pictures of worms isn't probably the wisest of ideas. 

I think this is the best picture, it's very lovely to look at: 












orchidman said:


> we are such nerds


roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Laura's obsessed with geckos, Kara's on vacation and I'm.......there aren't words to describe what I've been up to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw laura's thread with all the cresties, they are awesome! Done any plant torturing lately, sara?

:hihi: That's hilarious. You have to admit though, they are some cute corys!

Thanks, I like that picture quite a bit. Currently the picture of the zebra nerite is my desktop background. lol

Thanks for commenting, sara!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm always torturing plants on the side. :hihi: Actually, everything is growing pretty well lately. 

Those are cute cories, I'll agree. Although my favorites are bronze and then albinos. I used to have my tanks as my desktop background, too. Right now it's a picture of my dog, lol.

Where on earth did you find the barclaya?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha, glad everything is doing well.

Thanks. I like bronze cories as well, they just get a little big for my tastes. I had then in my previous tank. I've never really been of fan of albino fish, I really don't know why.

I got my barclaya from the fish store I work at!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That is an amazing pet store. I'll need to con you into getting one for me some day.  Albinos were one of my (actually brothers) longest living fish back in the day. Everything else died and there was a big momma just in the tank for years. So they will always hold a special place in my heart.  Bronze corys are just very good looking in my opinion. I'm a simple type fish person. LOL.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Are barclayas hard to come by? We usually always have them... I put together the plant order not too long ago, but the supplier didn't have any barclaya so we weren't able to get some. but usually we can get them. Plant order comes in tomorrow :bounce: super excited... mainly because I'll be getting a bunch of stuff!

Oh, that's a neat story, no wonder you like them! 

Oh yeah, bronze cories are great looking! I was just looking for something a little smaller in this tank.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been looking for that plant since I started the hobby, does that count?  I finally gave up looking for it after two years of disappointment.

I have stories like that for everything I like, lol. I'm obsessed, ha! Those cories are a great choice, I wouldn't mind seeing them in my own tank. Maybe if I by cories again, I'll look at them as an option.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey, doesn't hurt to have stories, I like stories! 

Do it, Sara! Sterbai cories are awesome!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I've never seen the red plant anywhere around here either, must be a nice pet store!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, you should and then you could buy more tanks. 

You'll learn people like me are full of useless data and tons of stories but are of no real help when it comes to reality. :hihi: My family calls me _little trivia pursuit_ just because I know pointless things like "People in the city have more and thicker nose hair than those in the country."

I think I need more pictures of Sterbai cories to determine whether or not to take the plunge. *hint*


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I've never seen the red plant anywhere around here either, must be a nice pet store!


I like it quite a bit. Believe it or not it is actually mostly saltwater. However both I and the manager have been working pretty hard to introduce more freshwater to the store. We've been building up a nice selection of plants. But it is crazy how fast plants sell out. Restocking tomorrow. :icon_cool

Bahugo where are you in Illinois? You could check the place out some time! Heck, we had a guy drive down from Canada a while back.. of course that was for saltwater.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Haha, you should and then you could buy more tanks.
> 
> You'll learn people like me are full of useless data and tons of stories but are of no real help when it comes to reality. :hihi: My family calls me _little trivia pursuit_ just because I know pointless things like "People in the city have more and thicker nose hair than those in the country."
> 
> I think I need more pictures of Sterbai cories to determine whether or not to take the plunge. *hint*


What!!! what about panda's and julii cory's. Traitor.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmmmmm......I need to see pictures of those to determine which I like better. Maybe you guys should all post pictures of your cories for me to decide which one is best. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I like it quite a bit. Believe it or not it is actually mostly saltwater. However both I and the manager have been working pretty hard to introduce more freshwater to the store. We've been building up a nice selection of plants. But it is crazy how fast plants sell out. Restocking tomorrow. :icon_cool
> 
> Bahugo where are you in Illinois? You could check the place out some time! Heck, we had a guy drive down from Canada a while back.. of course that was for saltwater.


Your about 3.5 hours away according to google.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Haha, you should and then you could buy more tanks.
> 
> You'll learn people like me are full of useless data and tons of stories but are of no real help when it comes to reality. :hihi: My family calls me _little trivia pursuit_ just because I know pointless things like "People in the city have more and thicker nose hair than those in the country."
> 
> I think I need more pictures of Sterbai cories to determine whether or not to take the plunge. *hint*


I could be rich! What other plants are eluding you guys! I doubt we have them. We don't really have rare stuff... well... I didn;t think Barclaya was hard to find.

Ha, I'm like that in a way, I love useless information!

Ha, I'll get you some pictures tomorrow if I have time.  For now you will have to settle for this one. ( You've already seen it, but I cropped it, so now it's better! :hihi: )


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Your about 3.5 hours away according to google.


That's not too terribly far! :hihi: Road trip!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Hmmmmm......I need to see pictures of those to determine which I like better. Maybe you guys should all post pictures of your cories for me to decide which one is best. :hihi:


Um do you not remember this: 



sewingalot said:


> By the way, the cory picture is tugging at my heart strings.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's an awesome picture, Bahugo! I'll get more of my guys tomorrow, Sara! They are sleeping right now! Shh.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Sara I uploaded a never before seen picture in my journal of 2 of my cory cats just for you!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

That red plant is really nice. Once the plants fill in it will look alot better. My only suggestion would be a nice thick stumplike piece of driftwood... maybe with some roots coming out. Well placed hardscape give tanks alot more depth in my opinion and can be used to cover up the unsightly lower portion of stems. I've got some stems that I keep at about 4-5 inches in front of a huge piece of driftwood in my 46g and longer stems behind it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, The Dude! While I agree more hardscape would look nice. I think I am going to leave it as is, I'd like to leave lots of places to plant more plants. Plus I like it the way it is! roud:

I do appreciate you posting!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks for the comments, The Dude! While I agree more hardscape would look nice. I think I am going to leave it as is, I'd like to leave lots of places to plant more plants. Plus I like it the way it is! roud:
> 
> I do appreciate you posting!


I always say that it's your tank and if you are happy with it then your doing it right. I have seen alot of tanks that look incredible with very little hardscape, I'm just not that talented with plant organization so hardscape makes things easier for me


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's a great way to look at it, thanks! Hmm, we shall see how my plant arrangement works out. This tank will be the first tank that I don't just stick plants in random spots. I don't have much in there yet, but look out for pictures tomorrow!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Zach, have you looked at hasbrosus or pygmy cories yet? Both are fairly easy care and play well with others while staying small


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Zach, have you looked at hasbrosus or pygmy cories yet? Both are fairly easy care and play well with others while staying small


Yeah, I love those little guys, unfortunately I'm probably already over stocked in most peoples opinion.... The plan is to add a few nice discus and then be done with stocking. Maybe some amano shrimp if I can get some big guys.

Perhaps I will get some of the little cories for my next tank.

Non C doesn't know it yet, but I plan to steal all of his discus since he thinks they are tye died frisbees. :flick:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

come & get em!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll be right there! :hihi: In all honestly is you ended up selling them I would most likely purchase some of them. Don't really have room for all of them though. If I had to take all of them I would, but some would be going to my work.

Perhaps you could post some pictures of your discus!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

you'll have to dig through my thread for pics!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> you'll have to dig through my thread for pics!


LoL, NonC is so sick of them he doesn't even want to think of finding pics of his discus! :hihi: If you are offering to pick up, you can come get my discus if you bring me plants from your work!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

lol rich, have him put that discount to good use.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> lol rich, have him put that discount to good use.


Exactly! 40~ dollars worth of plants with a store discount sounds like a fair trade for a discus! lol :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute 


zachary908 said:


>


And cute!



Bahugo said:


> Um do you not remember this:


I need to see mowr cory pictures now. I think there should be a cory contest to see what one is the best cory. Right now I want them all!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> lol rich, have him put that discount to good use.


Somehow I think they would catch on if I keep buying plants I already have. :hihi:



Bahugo said:


> LoL, NonC is so sick of them he doesn't even want to think of finding pics of his discus! :hihi: If you are offering to pick up, you can come get my discus if you bring me plants from your work!


I'm telling you, you will have to come check the place out! You'd have a blast looking at the 40,000 gallons of saltwater... even if you don't like saltwater!

We have a lot of freshwater plants right now, although they are crammed into a few tanks......

I'm getting ready to post new pictures of what I got today!

What does your discus look like Bahugo?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Cute
> 
> 
> And cute!
> ...


Pics are incoming, Sara!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

After seeing that last post, I actually looked up to see how far you are away from me, lol. And after seeing the distance, I'm just going to ask if you will take pictures of this store. :hihi:

I'll patiently await for the pictures.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> After seeing that last post, I actually looked up to see how far you are away from me, lol. And after seeing the distance, I'm just going to ask if you will take pictures of this store. :hihi:
> 
> I'll patiently await for the pictures.


I will try to take some pictures for you sometime, Sara. 

We've actually had a guy drive from Canada, so you can't be that far away. 

Pictures just got done uploading, I'm going to start writing the up date! Even got you some cory pictures!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay guys, today I purchased

3x pots of pogostemon stellatus
3x bunches rotala wallichi ( used one)
3x bunches limnophila aromatica (used one)
2x bunches red nesae
2x bunches ludwigia peruensis
some blyxa ( Not sure if it is going to make it)
some Dwarf hair grass..... a little too much of it probably....
3 cups of downoi ( only used two)

I'm pretty tired got off work at 7:00 went to a work meeting, got home at 10:00 planted plants till 11:30, took pictures, and now I'm updating. 

I'm going to let pictures speak for them selves, oh, and as promised I got you some cory pictures, Sara!

*warning* I may or may not have taken some hardscape out for more plants... :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

The new plants look great. I would have followed this anyway, but now I cant wait to see this grow in. About two months from now this is going to be a fantastic tank worthy of some jealousy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Holy Batman! That was worth the wait. I moved over to FB for a bit in order to stay awake in time to see the pictures and got distracted. :hihi:

Those are cute little cories, I'm having a hard time deciding which ones to get now! (I'll probably end up with bronze, lol)

Nice additions, I'm with Chad I can't wait to see this in a few months when things are growing in nicely and setting in.  Great collectoritis you've gotten there. This is a great way to find out what grows well for you.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

It's looking good.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

so you got all these from your pet store? I am very jealous. *Very jealous.*


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> The new plants look great. I would have followed this anyway, but now I cant wait to see this grow in. About two months from now this is going to be a fantastic tank worthy of some jealousy


Thanks, chad I really hope it ends up looking good! I wish my dry ferts would hurry up and get here! Right now I'm just using some seachem stuff. Hopefully everything holds in there till I get my shipment from GLA



sewingalot said:


> Holy Batman! That was worth the wait. I moved over to FB for a bit in order to stay awake in time to see the pictures and got distracted. :hihi:
> 
> 
> Those are cute little cories, I'm having a hard time deciding which ones to get now! (I'll probably end up with bronze, lol)
> ...


I'm glad you like them, Sara! Ha, even if you end up going with the bronze it's still a good choice. 

I can't wait either! Yeah, I've got it bad. :hihi:

That is the plan, I hope at least some of it does well.. I have a bad habit of tossing plants when they don't do really well.... The Red Nesae will most likely die... never had good luck with it.



BradH said:


> It's looking good.


Thanks, Brad!



Bahugo said:


> so you got all these from your pet store? I am very jealous. *Very jealous.*


Uh huh!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Very jealous about your shops selection of plants.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful, that will look fantastic grown in, I too am very jealous of your LFS' selection of plants.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Very jealous about your shops selection of plants.





2in10 said:


> Beautiful, that will look fantastic grown in, I too am very jealous of your LFS' selection of plants.



Thanks, guys! It's come a long way since myself and manager got hired on.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> That is the plan, I hope at least some of it does well.. I have a bad habit of tossing plants when they don't do really well.... The Red Nesae will most likely die... never had good luck with it.


I don't think that plant is anyone's friend. :hihi: I did get the golden variety and it did very well for me and the red did grow - in green, lol. It's a heavy root feeder in my experience.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I don't think that plant is anyone's friend. :hihi: I did get the golden variety and it did very well for me and the red did grow - in green, lol. It's a heavy root feeder in my experience.


I'm going to try my best to get it to grow this time! Preferably red! :hihi:

Thanks for the tip, Sara! I'll be sure to get some root tabs. Hopefully my Eco-complete will be good enough for now. 

Oh, I was wondering how long does it take downoi to take root? I came home from work today, and almost all of mine was floating. :angryfire


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not much of an update, but I added six assassin snails and two bamboo shrimp today! Meant to get some Rotala Macrandra, but I forgot. Oh well, I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I would just leave the downoi floating a few days and let it sprout roots. Can tank up to around a week in my past experience. Nice on the additions.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I would just leave the downoi floating a few days and let it sprout roots. Can tank up to around a week in my past experience. Nice on the additions.


The downoi actually already has some roots, so it is planted... but my GN pleco keeps pulling them out. :angryfire 

There are a few that he hasn't ripped out once, so hopefully those will stay in... the others well.... I just keep replanting!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Okay guys, today I purchased
> 
> 3x pots of pogostemon stellatus
> 3x bunches rotala wallichi ( used one)
> ...


NICE! i love the new plants they look awesome! 

you can just send me all of the extra plants! especially the downoi and DHG!

love cories are so cute! they love the worms dont they?

once it grows in and the stems get taller, it will be awesome!



zachary908 said:


> Not much of an update, but I added six assassin snails and two bamboo shrimp today! Meant to get some Rotala Macrandra, but I forgot. Oh well, I'll get it tomorrow.


nice!

you should definitely get a bunch of macranda! i love this plant!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> NICE! i love the new plants they look awesome!
> 
> you can just send me all of the extra plants! especially the downoi and DHG!
> 
> ...


Thanks, bob!

We shall see, first I have to make sure they all grow well for me! At this rate I'll trash the downoi in frustration, my GN keeps ripping it out! :angryfire

Yeah, the cories do! I have yet to find a fish that doesn't love blackworms. Every day I feed a 10 ml syringe full of black worms, a bit of NLS pellet, and some flake and all of the fish do great!

I'm for sure going to get some, although it came into work looking a bit rough, so hopefully it will bounce back for me. If not well, it will only cost me like $2 for 5 or 6 stems....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats a good price!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep! Well, I'm off to the bank, and then work! Have fun spamming journals without me, Bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i will!


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

Orchidman, man, why did you change your profile picture D:?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

because this one is an orchid. is it confusing you?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice pics!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Non C!

So, to my surprise guess what I came home to?.... No floating downoi! YES! I hope it stays that way!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Non C!
> 
> So, to my surprise guess what I came home to?.... No floating downoi! YES! I hope it stays that way!


roud: WOOHOOO!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep!

Just bought some Blue led strips from a friend, we just finished installing them on my catalina light... looks pretty sweet! If I can get some good pictures I'll post em!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics pics pics


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Pictures are uploading.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Behold, Moonlights!

Friend of mine sold me three blue LED bars that he had, and a 12volt adapter. So we got to work, and installed them on my existing fixture, It was actually pretty easy. Sadly I couldn't fit them inside the Catalina because of the splash guard, so I had to mount them on the outside. No biggie though, most of the wires are inside of the light. And you can't really see what isn't inside.

Pictures make it look a little brighter than it is in person and a little purple for some reason. I actually like how it looks in person better...

Anyway, without further ado. 

PRETTY LIGHTS! :bounce:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice! looks really good!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bob. You should make Leroy a custom LED moonlight it would be pretty awesome!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that would be cool. i need to save money to get him a tank though!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Where is everyone? I guess Bob is the only one that cares about my awesome moon lights.

Thank you for caring, Bob.

Calling all PP guys. And me ladies.. Where are you!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> that would be cool. i need to save money to get him a tank though!


Why would you need to get a tank? Just get a 1 Watt LED and rig something up roud:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice moonlight!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i need a tank because leroy's is broken and leakes somewhere in the top 1" so i cant fill it the whole way


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Nice moonlight!


Thanks, Bahugo!



orchidman said:


> i need a tank because leroy's is broken and leakes somewhere in the top 1" so i cant fill it the whole way



Aww, that stinks, It's too bad we don't live close, I would totally give you a tank! I'm sure I have one in my garage.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

AAAHHHH! you dont have a mr aqua 11.4??? i wanted to get one of those for him so i dont have to derim one. and it will look better.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Pfft! I don't have anything fancy sadly, just plain old tanks with black plastic rims! :hihi: Should have seen the awesome Rimless Elos cube that a guy brought in to work the other day.. sold it to one of the customers almost as soon as he walked in!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Must have been pricey!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, not sure what it ended up going for.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice moonlights. You are tempting me to set some up. Can you take pictures of the way you mounted them for me when the lights are off?

And, for some reason, the wood on the far left reminds me of deer antlers.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Nice moonlights. You are tempting me to set some up. Can you take pictures of the way you mounted them for me when the lights are off?
> 
> And, for some reason, the wood on the far left reminds me of deer antlers.


Do it, Sara moonlights are awesome! Yeah, I'll get you some pictures tonight. Right now I have to head over to work.

:hihi: I've thought that ever since I collected that piece of wood, I was wondering when someone would notice!


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

orchidman said:


> because this one is an orchid. is it confusing you?


Yes.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello Zach, don't forget what we talked about! ! ! It's a secret though soo shhhhhh.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

secrets? what secrets?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a secret, I might release in my journal...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

NStarr said:


> Yes.


im sorry 


Zach you better tell me! i want to know!!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Hello Zach, don't forget what we talked about! ! ! It's a secret though soo shhhhhh.


Haven't forgotten! I'll be PMing you in a second.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> secrets? what secrets?


Secretive secrets! :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Can you take pictures of the way you mounted them for me when the lights are off?


Hey, Sara. I just got home from work not long ago, so I will put my camera batteries on the charger now, and I'll get you some pictures in a little while.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Almost forgot to tell you guys!

My order from GLA came today, so I now have a bunch of dry ferts. As soon as I get a decent gram scale I'm going to mix up some solutions and start dosing! 

Sara, my camera batteries aren't finished charging, and I'm really tired, too tired to take pictures. I promise I will take pictures of the moon lights tomorrow though! And because I'm making you wait I will even snap some pictures of some other stuff just for you.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woohoo!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Once the sun goes down I'll take some pictures. Might even snap a couple of my killifish for the heck of it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i didnt even know you had killis


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, I have ten adult Gardneri killi fish, and two babies.

I couldn't really get any pictures of them.

Sara, here are some pictures of the moonlights on the light I really couldn't get a good picture. I took one with them on cause it shows where they are a little better. I took a little extra pictures of stuff as well.

All three lights. (on)









One of the lights. (off)









Wiring on lights









Surrounding area.









FTS









Bamboo shrimp


















Ludwigia









Nesae... tips are turning green it appears 









Left side. Check out those nerites!









Downoi destroyer at work.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looking good zach! you're going to have a jungle in there


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hehe I know, I can't help it. I'm addicted to stem plants!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I did that update for Sara and she didn't even comment on it! 

Where are you, Sara?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sara's hiding out in her bat cave fighting off Peccaries just to come back to see your journal. Thank you for pictures on the light fixture. I actually looked at that a good while before deciding that should be an easy weekend project for me in the near future. Do you leave them on all the time.

Told you that plant was evil and didn't like to become red for anything. Only way I ever did was blasting it with light. You just reminded me of when my pleco ate my downoi (although now I am not sure which fish did it.) It was a tragedy. I was crying for a week. 

Poor Zach, you are going to be so sad after I leave at the end of this month for an extended vacation. You'll have to store up pictures for me.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Sara's hiding out in her bat cave fighting off Peccaries just to come back to see your journal. Thank you for pictures on the light fixture. I actually looked at that a good while before deciding that should be an easy weekend project for me in the near future. Do you leave them on all the time.
> 
> Told you that plant was evil and didn't like to become red for anything. Only way I ever did was blasting it with light. You just reminded me of when my pleco ate my downoi (although now I am not sure which fish did it.) It was a tragedy. I was crying for a week.
> 
> Poor Zach, you are going to be so sad after I leave at the end of this month for an extended vacation. You'll have to store up pictures for me.


I suppose you have a good excuse then, Sara. No problem. Yep it's pretty easy took me and a friend like 20 minutes maybe? Most of that time was spent deciding where I wanted the light bars placed. Nope when I turn my day lights off I turn them on and then turn them off before I go to my room for the night.

It is evil... it's starting to annoy me. and plants won't like me when I'm annoyed. Usually they end up in the trash or yard! Oh, that would be terrible. Luckily mine doesn't eat it... he just mauls it. :angryfire

*sobs* You are leaving me Sara? Why oh it will be terrible. my journal is already lonely as it is! Where are you going anyway, Sara? Have fun!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I found some cheap leds on sale at lowes yesterday. I wonder if they will work? I'm going to look them up and see if I can find some reviews first. Very nice details on the lights, thanks for posting that.

As to where I'm going:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrbY4hsNh64&feature=related


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm sure any old LEDs will work. The ones I have my friend originally got from wally world. They were actually meant for cars, so it had the adapter for plugging them in to a car. We just cut those off, stripped the wires back and wired them all to a 12 volt DC adapter. So now the just run off of that plugged into the wall.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

So.. you are going sailing? :hihi: 

Have fun, Sara!

I will definitely miss you!


So guys, made a very odd purchase at wal-mart today.... A gram scale, measuring spoons, measuring glass, and a funnel.... I'm surprised I didn't get any strange looks.... Anyway, got my Macros and Micros all mixed up in to a solution I will be dosing the PPS pro method. I'd like to do EI, but I really don't have time to do 50% WC weakly... and automatic WC aren't an option.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> So guys, made a very odd purchase at wal-mart today.... A gram scale, measuring spoons, measuring glass, and a funnel.... I'm surprised I didn't get any strange looks....


All those are usually sold out at my walmart... :hihi: I'm sure they are all used for "cooking" of some sorts though. I am very fond of the surrounding neighborhoods just east of me, illegal "cooking" is not an issue there at all *sarcasm*.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> All those are usually sold out at my walmart... :hihi: I'm sure they are all used for "cooking" of some sorts though. I am very fond of the surrounding neighborhoods just east of me, illegal "cooking" is not an issue there at all *sarcasm*.


Bahahaha! That is hilarious. I felt so weird buying all of that stuff. But now I have fertilizers!  I'm going to start dosing them on Monday.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, so far the Dwarf hair grass is sending runners out like crazy! Only problem is that it is sending a lot of those runners out about half way up the original hairgrass. Is there a way to prevent this? So far I've just been cutting those runners off and planting them in bare spots.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Figured I'd bump this up.

Might post some pictures tonight....might not, depends on how lazy I am. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Post pics NOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I should be able to snap a few pictures tonight.

It won't be much to look at though. Sadly not much has change. Just started dosing this week. Slowly increasing the amount dosed.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Post pics NOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


:iamwithst

LOL


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

lol tell you what, I'm going to make myself something to eat real quick, and after that I'll take some pictures IF the sun isn't in the way otherwise I have to wait for it to go down.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Your electrical setup scares me.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

accordztech said:


> Your electrical setup scares me.


Ha, you mean between the big tank and the little tank? It doesn't look like that anymore. That picture was taken about 5 minutes after I brought the little tank from upstairs to downstairs in that spot. so it was temporary. 

Thanks for your concern. :thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, eating and then updating turned into... eating....working out... eating again.. sitting around... playing basketball... and then updating! So as promised here are some pictures for you guys. Even took some pictures of stuff you guys haven't seen before!

FTS









Another FTS.. sort of 









Non C, this is for you! :flick:









Lilly is pearling!









And again









Ammania senegalensis? ( Yes I know I can't spell)









Pogostemon Erectus finally transitioning to submersed life.









Everyones favorite plant, Barclaya Longifolia! 









Look at those DHG runners!









Bamboo shrimp filtering!









And again.









Sara, I took this picture especially for you, I hope you like it! 









Here is a quick snap to prove I do have killis ( In another tank) That is a female









Betcha didn't know I had this awesome emeresed moss/riccia/water lettuce/ algae factory!









Water lettuce and emersed Xmas moss









Sexy emersed moss


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty, beautiful shots


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice shots! Tank seems to be filling in nicely! 

What plant do you have tied onto your driftwood ? Is it java fern? Looks so green


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Nice shots! Tank seems to be filling in nicely!
> 
> What plant do you have tied onto your driftwood ? Is it java fern? Looks so green


Thanks, bahugo! I actually didn't think it was growing much at all, but then I looked at the new pictures and the old ones and has definitely grown in a bit!

The plant on the driftwood is indeed Java fern. It's not tied on though, I'm too lazy for that. It is super glued on.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Very pretty, beautiful shots


Thanks, 2in10!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks awesome! i love the emersed moss!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice shot on the BBA! I love it. It really is a pretty alga, as far as algae go. All the sudden I am having a heck of a time growing it myself. It doesn't want to stick around. But honestly, I love the emersed algae factory.  It's awesome, regardless. Thanks for all the updates! Looks like the plants are growing in nicely. That is a pretty discus.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks awesome! i love the emersed moss!!!


Me too, thanks Bob!



sewingalot said:


> Nice shot on the BBA! I love it. It really is a pretty alga, as far as algae go. All the sudden I am having a heck of a time growing it myself. It doesn't want to stick around. But honestly, I love the emersed algae factory.  It's awesome, regardless. Thanks for all the updates! Looks like the plants are growing in nicely. That is a pretty discus.


Ha, this is actually the first time I've ever had BBA It's also the only place I have it, it must like the 216 watts of T5HO lighting 3 inches above it. :hihi:
Yes, I like it a lot as well, I figure the riccia will eventually choke it all out though. No problem, Sara! Thanks!

I got a new discus today, drip acclimating as I type this. Pictures maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> pics or it didnt happen!


I pretty much left the house as soon as I put it in the tank!

I'll get some pictures tomorrow after work.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sure you did


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I went out to eat!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

right....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh hush, I'll get you your pictures tomorrow Bob, I promise! :hihi:

I'm going to bed now.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, looking awesome! I love bamboo shrimp, they're pretty sweet shrimp!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Oh hush, I'll get you your pictures tomorrow Bob, I promise! :hihi:
> 
> I'm going to bed now.


Whatever you say Zachary *sarcasm

I'll hold you to that promise


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

redfalconf35 said:


> Wow, looking awesome! I love bamboo shrimp, they're pretty sweet shrimp!


Thnks, Redfaconf35! I love Bamboo shrimp as well! Since I've brought mine home he turned a bright orangish red when I got him he was brownish!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

bamboo shrimp are gross. lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

WHAT! Bamboo shrimp are awesome, Bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

no! they are too large and the way they stare at me is just wrong! its like the shrimp are undressing me with their eyes!!! ahhhh


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Soon I will be getting OEBT shrimp, bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool! oebt arent as bad


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

As bad? Are you a shrimp hater, Bob?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

no im not a shrimp hater. just hate bamboo shrimp. and oebt just arent my fave shrimp.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fair enough. I love OEBT's. 

Anyway, Discus pics incoming.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol!!
cant wait to see the pics


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I had some great pictures of the new Discus... or so I though. Went to my computer to upload them, and realized I took the pictures without the memory card.... doh... 

Anyway, I went and took more pictures, and only got one decent pic of him, so to make up for it I took pictures of other stuff!!!!

Here they are, I will let the pictures speak for themselves, because I'm lazy and I don't feel like writing descriptions...





































Here is the new guy. He isn't really colored up yet, but I'm sure it wont take him too long


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL! the new discus looks good. cant wait to see him colred up!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks bob, I'll be getting a 1/4 pound of blackworms Thursday. ( Brother spilled mine in the fridge...) So he should color up quick.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

your brother spilled yours! ROFL! mom must have been happy!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Probably not. Luckily I was at work when it happened, so by the time I got home it was cleaned up! :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice! sounds nasty though! how much was there?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not really sure, probably a fair amount. I wasn't happy to say the least.....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

That sucks


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, this journal is boring lately. Sadly I have nothing to update, maybe next Thursday.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

we always like pics! they show growth.... :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

There really hasn't been a ton of growth, maybe next week. I'll probably be getting some new inhabitants Thursday as well. *hint* You can find what the new fish is somewhere on this site! I was supposed to get it this week, but our order at work got delayed, so we won't get it till this coming thursday


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

zachary908 - Well.... there are lots of fish posted on this site. I think I need a better hint! You might have it posted somewhere but what is your fish stock in the tank? I am wondering what I might get away with my own 75G tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wingsdlc said:


> zachary908 - Well.... there are lots of fish posted on this site. I think I need a better hint! You might have it posted somewhere but what is your fish stock in the tank? I am wondering what I might get away with my own 75G tank.



Ahh, I made a post about the fish not long ago, that should be enough of a hint.

I wouldn't recommend my stocking levels to everyone, but currently I have..... 15-25 cardinal tetras. ( Can't count them) 25 Rummy nose tetras. A gold nugget pleco, a knight goby, and 3 discus.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

honeycomb catfish!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> honeycomb catfish!


roud:

Hopefully the supplier still has them this week. I'll find out Thrusday.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hopefully. they are CUTE


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Chopped the dwarf hair grass down, and planted a bunch of runners that weren't growing in the substrate. The bottom portion of the Ludwigia glandulosa was lookig quite ratty, it didn't transition from emeresed to submersed growth very well, so I pulled them all out and cut the tops of and replanted. Trashed the bottoms. Moved the Staurogyne 'Bihar' to the left side of the tank so it is more visible. The Downoi is looking good, and the Barclaya longifolia is getting huge.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The top of my Ludwigia glandulosa always looks great but the bottoms are just stalks, today I picked up 3 bunches of Bacopa caroliniana and made a hedge in front of the Ludwigia glandulosa, it looks a lot better.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's a great idea, 150EH. I may have to try that if they don't grow back in the way I want them to. I cut them down to about 4 inches, so it will be awhile.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> pics!


Maybe, kinda tired right now. And you probably don't want to see pics with dirty glass. Fyi this tank hasn't had the glass cleaned once since it's been running. :hihi:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nope, no good, pics...........pics............pics.........pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Alright, alright, you guys win! I'll take some pictures later this evening, gotta wait for the sun to go down. I'll go clean the glass real quick. :hihi:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah.... that is way more fish than I would feel alright with in my 75G. Right now I have about 15 corys (they keep breeding), 6 rummy nose, 100+ cherry shrimp, and 4 common guppys. 

I think I want to double my rummy nose and add a pair of bolivian rams. I just need to find the rams. 

Honeycomb catfish are really neat fish. Look forward to seeing them!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, I tend to overstock to most peoples standards, but the way I look at it the fish all look healthy, they eat well, the have plenty of room to swim my water quality is great, so in my opinion it isn't overstocked.

Everybody has a different way of stocking there tanks, and I prefer to heavily stock. It a personal preference. However I don't sacrifice water quality to have more fish. If I had bad water quality I wouldn't have this many fish.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are some pictures for you guys. Oh, and this is my 700th post! 










Hairgrass is filling in.









Staurogyne 'Bihar'









Hygrophila Corymbosa 'Kompakt'









Love the way this crypt grows!









Downoi front view.









Downoi top view.









Not so Red Nesaea and a rotala... (forgot what kind)









Barclaya longifoia! (It's getting huge!)









Sterbai cory and Downoi. (check out the empty ramshorn snail shells! Go assassin snails!)









Bamboo shrimp!









Left side.









Left side looking towards the right.









Left side at an angle









FTS


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank

Have you tried Lemon Tetras? Their body color gets to looking yellow-orange in a planted tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, 2in10!

I have seen lemon tetras, and I like them quite a bit, however I don't want to stock much more fish in this tank. Hopefully I'll be getting a few honeycomb catfish soon, and that should pretty much finish this tank up as as far as fish go.

Thanks, for the suggestion, and the kind words.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

wow looking really good. congratz


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Lookin good man! Your plants are growing nicely. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Really looking forward to the scape filling in. 

The Barclaya longifoia is really neat! How big can they get? Do they have daughter plants?

I understand were you are coming from with the stocking. I am sure I could put a ton more fish in mine and probably not have any problems with my filtration, water changes, and plant mass.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Rockhoe14er said:


> wow looking really good. congratz


Thanks, dude!



orchidman said:


> Lookin good man! Your plants are growing nicely.
> You can call me Bob


Thanks, Bob! I see the tank so much I don't really see to much growth, except for the ludwigia repens... that thing is a weed!


Wingsdlc said:


> Really looking forward to the scape filling in.
> 
> The Barclaya longifoia is really neat! How big can they get? Do they have daughter plants?
> 
> I understand were you are coming from with the stocking. I am sure I could put a ton more fish in mine and probably not have any problems with my filtration, water changes, and plant mass.


Thanks, I am too!

I'm not quite sure how big they get, pretty large I'd imagine, the biggest leaf on mine is almost 8" tall! Well, Barclayas grow from a bulb, so if you were to up root it you will find that there are probably a few different plants growing off the bulb, you can remove one, and replant, and it should grow it's own bulb.

Yep, exactly. As long as you keep your water quality good don't sweat it.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Did some looking earlier and the B. longifoia get pretty big. 15 inches or so.... Way too big for my tank... I think...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank is looking super good zach!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i agree. if oyu see it everyday, you dont appreciate the growth!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i agree. if oyu see it everyday, you dont appreciate the growth!


Agreed, that's why I get so antsy with my tank and want to redo it. I feel like staring at it all day I can't appreciate the growth unless I look at pics haha.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha. thats why we tell you to take pics!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wingsdlc said:


> Did some looking earlier and the B. longifoia get pretty big. 15 inches or so.... Way too big for my tank... I think...


Yep, I thought it was something like that, mine will have to be moved to a different spot pretty soon.



Bahugo said:


> Tank is looking super good zach!


Thanks, Bahugo!



orchidman said:


> i agree. if oyu see it everyday, you dont appreciate the growth!


Yep, that is for sure.

Well guys, I grabbed some luwigia from work for the back left corner. I'm not sure what type it is, it looks similar to my ludigia repens, but the leaves aren't quite as broad. It's possible the are the same plant, just different tank conditions. I suppose I will find out once it adjusts.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Check it out.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wohoo! how many?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I planned to get four... then I decided I'd get six. At the end of the day I decided on eight! I almost bought all ten, but I decided to leave two at work to sell, ha!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

What are those, I know there some kinda fry but what and what the heck are they in???


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

150EH said:


> What are those, I know there some kinda fry but what and what the heck are they in???


They aren't actually fry, they are honeycomb cat fish (Centromochlus Perugiaei) They are in a 5 gallon bucket. The water is blue because they company the came from ( Nautilus) Ships their fish in a stress reliever which happens to be blue. I took these guys home from work in the bag they were shipped in, didn't want to acclimate them twice in the same day.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the new fish


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, 2in10! They are quickly becoming my favorite fish I've ever kept.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Very nice! Can't wait to see them in the tank!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll have to get some decent photos of them sometime. Sine they are nocturnal it makes it somewhat difficult.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, 2in10! They are quickly becoming my favorite fish I've ever kept.


Honeycombs > all.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

So I'm thinking about changing the bulbs in my fixture, I'm not liking the color I'm getting out of the ones I'm currently using.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Honeycombs > all.



roud: Nice to see you stop by, AzFishKid!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

no pics of the fish in the tank??


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not yet, I wanted to let them settle in first. Plus I imagine they will be kind of hard to photograph. I might get some pictures tomorrow, right now I'm working on a little aquarium related project.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what project is that????


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

It's a secret, Bob. I'll post a pic either late tonight or tomorrow night.

Nothing special... actually it looks pretty terrible.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> cant wait!


Check it out, Bob.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice job building the tank.:icon_mrgr


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Nice job building the tank.:icon_mrgr


Me build a tank? :hihi: I just de-rimmed an old 10 gallon, that's all. I was bored this afternoon, and I needed something to do.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good job


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Good job


Thanks!  I still have no clue what I'm going to do with it, ha!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL, that definitely is boredom.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool! i hate you for being able to do this! ive done it with a 5g a 20 long and 2 ten gallons. both ten gallons ended in disaster. mainly form my stupidity! lol

what you gonna put in there? nano reef???


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> LOL, that definitely is boredom.


Most definitely! Usually by boredom just ends in disaster.....



orchidman said:


> cool! i hate you for being able to do this! ive done it with a 5g a 20 long and 2 ten gallons. both ten gallons ended in disaster. mainly form my stupidity! lol
> 
> what you gonna put in there? nano reef???


What problem did you have? I actually found it pretty easy. I used a box knife, a putty knife, and a razor blade. Oh, and some vinegar to clean the tank up.

Not really sure yet, definitely not a nano reef. I plan to do a reef in a 29gallon bio cube in the next few months. It will probably even have a Mvava 12x6 LED. 

As for this new 10 gallon I just had an awesome idea. I've always wanted some emerald eye rasboras, and this could be the perfect home!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

okay, fine thats acceptable. the E eye rasboras are awesome if you have a big enough school!

for me, the first 10g cracked for some unknown reason. and the second one was done, looked awesome and i was wet testing it. and then i broke it when i was emptying it. and i couldve avoided it! haha but the LFS near me just told me they can order in rimless tanks if i want1 they havent gotten back to me with what brand, but they arent mr aqua


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I wonder how many I could stick in a 10 gallon.....

That's a bummer. I haven't gotten a chance to leak test mine yet, I'll probably fill it tomorrow morning before work, and leave it on the deck at least until I get home. My luck it will break. If it does.. oh well... I definitely won't be de rimming another one, not worth it IMO If I want another rimless I'll just go ADA or something similar.'

I'll have to find out what rimless aquariums my store can order.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah, after derimming two, i got so fed up that i decided to buy a mr aqua... but now i cant find one for a good price. so hopefully this LFS will pull through. 

make sure there are no tiny rocks or anything under your tank before you fill it!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> yeah, after derimming two, i got so fed up that i decided to buy a mr aqua... but now i cant find one for a good price. so hopefully this LFS will pull through.
> 
> make sure there are no tiny rocks or anything under your tank before you fill it!



I'll be sure to fill it in a spot free from rocks. Thanks for the tip. roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, while I was thinking about what to put in the new 10 gallon something hit me... I really don't want to set up any more tanks that I already have. ( 75g, 3.5g killi fish tank, 2.5g baby killifish tank, and 5g OEBT tank.) |

So here are the few options I've thought of.

Option A , sell the Killi fish back to the store, and tear down the 3.5 and 2.5. 

Option B ,Combine the contents of the 2.5 and the 3.5 into the new 10 gallon, and get rid of those two. 

Or option C, Don't set up the new tank. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Option D, I pay shipping and you send me killi's.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I hope you are going to laugh, but have you ever looked at something and got it totally wrong, now that you have told me it's a 5g bucket that's what I see, but before.

I looked and said those look like silicone implants or something with fry inside, what the heck. I mean look at the second shot, I thought these guys got some kinda wierd shipping package, I was totally having a senior moment!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i say get rid of the killis, because you obviously dont like them enough to take pics and show us! roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Option D, I pay shipping and you send me killi's.


Ha, I'll keep you in mind if I decide to re home them, but right now I'm leaning towards putting them in the 10 gallon they just have such great color... plus they have breed for me!



150EH said:


> I hope you are going to laugh, but have you ever looked at something and got it totally wrong, now that you have told me it's a 5g bucket that's what I see, but before.
> 
> I looked and said those look like silicone implants or something with fry inside, what the heck. I mean look at the second shot, I thought these guys got some kinda wierd shipping package, I was totally having a senior moment!


Ha, that is hilarious! No silicone implants for my fish! :hihi:



orchidman said:


> i say get rid of the killis, because you obviously dont like them enough to take pics and show us! roud:


Hey I took a picture of an ugly female and put it on here awhile back! :hihi:

If I end up keeping them I'll get some pictures.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ok. i want pics either way!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I second pics anyway.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Might get a couple shots of the 75 today. Give me a week or so to get shots of the killis, you really can't see them in the tank they are in now, it's stuffed with moss, and some trimmings..... I'll be setting the ten gallon up for the killi fish here in the next week or two.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Took a few pictures for you guys. The rotala is growing like mad all of a sudden, so Is the downoi, it just hasn't sent out any new babies. I pulled almost all of the water lettuce out, and put it in a different container. Got a picture of the honey comb cat. blah blah who reads this anyway..... here's the pictures!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank and plants look great, that cat is gorgeous.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Tank and plants look great, that cat is gorgeous.


Thanks, 2in10! Means a lot coming from you, your tank is stunning!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

When I first saw the catfish I was worried about your tetras. After I read up on it it would only be a threat to fry and shrimp.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> When I first saw the catfish I was worried about your tetras. After I read up on it it would only be a threat to fry and shrimp.


Uh huh, that's why I was so excited to get these guys!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Uh huh, that's why I was so excited to get these guys!


It's making me want to get some. Where did you get them from?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> It's making me want to get some. Where did you get them from?


I work at a store called Inland Aquatics in Terre Haute, IN. So I got them from there!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet, I saw them online at a place in Arizona but they charge an arm and a leg for shipping. I might see if I can get my LFS to get some.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Sweet, I saw them online at a place in Arizona but they charge an arm and a leg for shipping. I might see if I can get my LFS to get some.


Hmm.. my store actually does shipping if you can't find any. We have two right now, but I imagine we will get more next order.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

It will need to wait a while unfortunately since I have to register the car next month and have a couple of other annual bills this month. Oh well something to keep in mind.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

love the honeycomb! its so small compared to the nerite! soo cute!! i want some! next FW tank maybe ill get some! great growth on the downoi! i wonder why your DHG doesnt seem to be doing anything.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> love the honeycomb! its so small compared to the nerite! soo cute!! i want some! next FW tank maybe ill get some! great growth on the downoi! i wonder why your DHG doesnt seem to be doing anything.


Yeah, those nerites are huge though! some are roughly half dollar sized! I'm loving how well the downoi is doing. I have no clue, it was doing great and sending out runners and all of a sudden it just stopped... I might pull it all out soon, and slowly do an all downoi forground


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

downoi takeover!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> downoi takeover!


I think I'll just slowly pull dwarf hair grass out as the downoi spreads. Or just buy a massive amount of downoi next time we do a plant order at work...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think it will look good. but the DHG will also look great if it grows


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i think it will look good. but the DHG will also look great if it grows


Yeah.. if... I'll give it some time, if it doesn't show some growth in the next month I'll probably trash it. Maybe it's just having a hard time transitioning from immersed growth to submersed growth....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I was bored so I figured I'd mess around and take a few pictures for you guys! I also took a little video it's pretty terrible, didn't edit it or anything, and there is a ton of background noise ( birds, people, etc.) But I just wanted to show the cardinals schooling for the most part.

Here's the pictures, the video is still uploading, so I'll post that later.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful fish you have there.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, 2in10! Here is the video! Sorry about all the background noise, you might want to watch it muted. :hihi:

http://s1088.photobucket.com/albums/i333/zachary908/?action=view&current=DSCF1306.mp4


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I like the video! The rummies are going to town in there. lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Brad! They love the flow in there, I've got a korallia 750, and a 500gph return pump. :hihi:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Really nice video, congrats


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you, 2in10.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice video and pics! I like the progress your tank is filling in nice.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks great zach. love the honeycomb.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Nice video and pics! I like the progress your tank is filling in nice.





nonconductive said:


> looks great zach. love the honeycomb.


Thanks, guys! The rotala and the nesaea should start doing better now that I removed the mass amount of water lettuce that was floating above it....


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You do have some interesting fish and plants, I've wanted to try the Downoi but I have a couple of fish that might (will) eat it and for now the plants a bit expensive from what I've seen.

I'm trying to get rid of a couple of fish so my tank will be more peaceful, I want some shrimp & delicate plants without the worry of ambush.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

this is really growing great!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

150EH said:


> You do have some interesting fish and plants, I've wanted to try the Downoi but I have a couple of fish that might (will) eat it and for now the plants a bit expensive from what I've seen.
> 
> I'm trying to get rid of a couple of fish so my tank will be more peaceful, I want some shrimp & delicate plants without the worry of ambush.


Yeah... I'm a fish-aholic. and I have collectoris bad.

So far keeping downoi is cake... ! Of course I haven't tried it in any other tanks yet. What fish are the ones you are worried about? None of my fish have touched it so far, of course I feed heavily. I've read rummynose like it, but I have 25 and my downoi is doing great. I got cheap at my work.. other wise I probably wouldn't have it.




orchidman said:


> this is really growing great!


Thanks, bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

its true. this guys is addicted to variety


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

:iamwithst It's true, I need help.... I'm sure the plant order I will be putting together for work next week is really going to help..... Had some cool stuff on the list this week. Ludwigia inclinata, flame moss, more downoi, various nesae's, rotala magenta... lots of stuff... I want them all. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm so jealous. I have collectoritis but i'm broke. *sadface*


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I'm so jealous. I have collectoritis but i'm broke. *sadface*


I'd be broke if I didn't work there......


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My Rummmy's never touch anything but I have an old male Kribensis that pulled out all of my Dwarf Hairgrass, so I took a look at Downoi and at $5.99 per plant it said fish may find it tasty, so I'm going to try S. repens instead.

I've been waiting a long time for these kribs (males 5+ years) to go and his brother just died of natural causes, so I just ordered some shrimp, Ricca, & Peacock moss, but may have jumped the gun as I didn't order a harpoon for this last Krib.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

How big of plant do you get for 5.99? Hopefully fairly large crown...

anyway, good luck with the shrimp and new plants!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I'd be broke if I didn't work there......


lol, yeah, it's hard finding a job around here lately. I can't bring myself to working at mcdonalds yuck.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> lol, yeah, it's hard finding a job around here lately. I can't bring myself to working at mcdonalds yuck.


Yep, I definitely couldn't work fast food. If I didn't have this job I probably wouldn't be working....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I'd be broke if I didn't work there......


haha and even now all your money goes back to the store i bet! haha. you should get rotala macrandra!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

No, I save a fair amount, I have other hobbies. 

I "had' Rotala macrandra, but it didn't transition very well, so I tossed it. I'd like to get more sometime.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

get some!


what are you other hobbies?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

We are out of macrandra at work. Besides I need to stop buying so much stuff. I'm sending a payment for 16 OEBT shrimp to Greenisgood tonight, and I'll probably be sending a payment for a crypt nurii 'mutated' to Speedie 408 tonight or tomorrow. :hihi 

Well, the other expensive one is lifting... Weights are so pricey.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, on top of those purchases I need to set up my new killifish tank ASAP.... I just found 3 more babies, so I had to move the juvies to the adult tank. Running out of space, ha!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha too many things! i kind of want to tear down my 10g (especially if its algae crazy when i get back home) so i can concentrate on the nano reef. but then what would i do with my beloved leroy?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dude, you can't destroy Leroy's home, you gotta keep it bro.

10 gallon is leak testing now.  Probably pick up substrate and some hardscape tomorrow.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

150EH said:


> My Rummmy's never touch anything but I have an old male Kribensis that pulled out all of my Dwarf Hairgrass, so I took a look at Downoi and at $5.99 per plant it said fish may find it tasty, so I'm going to try S. repens instead.
> 
> I've been waiting a long time for these kribs (males 5+ years) to go and his brother just died of natural causes, so I just ordered some shrimp, Ricca, & Peacock moss, but may have jumped the gun as I didn't order a harpoon for this last Krib.


Sometimes, but other times there are words like "rare" or "small portions" even in the SnS $3 for a quarter sized plant $5 for larger, going into business?

C. nurii is one I'd like to have, did you see the Crypt in the SnS for $70. you'd have to rob Mickey's for that one!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

With prices like that I should... I spent maybe $5 for all of the downoi I have... of course it was tiny when I got it, but still!

Honestly though, I'd pay at least $5-$10 for a nice quality downoi like the ones speedie has


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't break the tank when you empty it! You should sell your down win it gets big


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Don't break the tank when you empty it! You should sell your down win it gets big
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Ha, I won't I'll just siphon it out. But then I wouldn't have any downoi! I might sell it's babies.. or maybe I'll just horde them for myself. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just got done sending the payment for a new plant to fuel my collectoris.  Hopefully it does well for me.

Thanks, Speedie!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I meant sell the babies. 

Is it a crypt nurii?


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I suppose I could sell them, not really sure if they would sell well.. or what good price would be, I'll think about it. Might just sell them to my store, ha!

Crypt nurii 'Mutated' 

I've been eying speedie's nuriis for awhile, and finally decided to grab one.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Oh, I suppose I could sell them, not really sure if they would sell well.. or what good price would be, I'll think about it. Might just sell them to my store, ha!
> 
> Crypt nurii 'Mutated'
> 
> I've been eying speedie's nuriis for awhile, and finally decided to grab one.


 Glad I was able to fuel your collectoritis my friend. 

Just wanted to drop in your journal to tell you you're doing a splendid job with the tank. Keep it up man. :thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Glad I was able to fuel your collectoritis my friend.
> 
> Just wanted to drop in your journal to tell you you're doing a splendid job with the tank. Keep it up man. :thumbsup:


Haha, thanks for the fuel!

Thanks bro, for the longest time I wasn't happy with this tank at all, but I'm finally starting to like it. Things have been growing pretty good lately.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, thanks for the fuel!
> 
> Thanks bro, for the longest time I wasn't happy with this tank at all, but I'm finally starting to like it. Things have been growing pretty good lately.


You have plenty to be happy about now! The tank looks really great, great mix of stems and broader leafed plants. 

Your pleco is sweet and I love the size of your schools of cardinals and rummynose tetras. :thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

tharsis said:


> You have plenty to be happy about now! The tank looks really great, great mix of stems and broader leafed plants.
> 
> Your pleco is sweet and I love the size of your schools of cardinals and rummynose tetras. :thumbsup:


Thanks a ton, Tharsis!

I love my pleco, I've been tempted to get another one, but If I do that I want a male and female, and I'm not sure how to tell the difference. I really love watching them, especially the rummynose.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lets see pictures!!! please please!! harrass harrass! lets see the honeycombs


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> lets see pictures!!! please please!! harrass harrass! lets see the honeycombs


I'm planning to get pictures tonight once the camera batteries are charged. 

Right now I'm doing school.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woohooo! yay for public schoolers.. because..err... cant think of anything


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good, keep up the good work


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Looking good, keep up the good work


Thanks alot, 2in10. I'm really glad I have people like you to comment on this journal, otherwise it would be super boring... Seems like I've been taking pictures of the same things over and over, I need something new to photograph. I can't wait for my package from speedie!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

your downoi looks great!!! it all gfrown amazingly. looks so much better than when you first planted everything.....


go to my journal and answer the question


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bob!

Going to your journal now!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

no problem


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I figured this journal is useless without pictures, and since it doesn't get much traffic I figured I'd get some new pics to improve the traffic in this thread!

I spent some time with the camera, and really did my best to get some better quality pictures. I think they turned out pretty well, definitely better than my normal pictures!

Enjoy!


















































































Even got one of the new killi fish tank ( The 10 gallon I de-rimmed)


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tanks look good. Get a tripod and that will help eliminate the blurry pics. Pay attention to the warnings on the view screen or the view finder and don't take pics if you see red or yellow. For now brace yourself while taking pics and gently push the button. Don't hold your breath just breathe smooth and slow.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the 10 g looks SO awesome!!!! plants at all?


i would change your shutterspeed to at least 200. to guaruntee the pics arent blurry from moving. other reasons for being blurry you can blame on the shudder though!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, 2in10! I'll look into a tripod. I actually took these pics in a recliner, so that explains some of the blurriness. Still, I think it is an improvement from hat I have been posting.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> the 10 g looks SO awesome!!!! plants at all?
> 
> 
> i would change your shutterspeed to at least 200. to guaruntee the pics arent blurry from moving. other reasons for being blurry you can blame on the shudder though!


Thanks, Bob! I'm pretty happy with it. Plants fo sure!  Who can have a tank without plants? I'll grab some from work tomorrow.

I'll try adjusting the shutter speed next time.


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice tank, the Discus are awesome. The 10g's scape is also very cool :icon_smil


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

BMueller777 said:


> Nice tank, the Discus are awesome. The 10g's scape is also very cool :icon_smil


Thanks for the kind words, BMueller!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool! the ISO if its too high will make grainy pictures in most cases. but if its dark, a higher ISO will let more light in.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you might try mounding the substrate under the branch of the stump.and up the stump too. depends on the look your goin for though


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> cool! the ISO if its too high will make grainy pictures in most cases. but if its dark, a higher ISO will let more light in.


Thanks!


orchidman said:


> you might try mounding the substrate under the branch of the stump.and up the stump too. depends on the look your goin for though


I'll have to get some better shots of the area under there sometime, you can't really tell in the pictures, but the subtrate in the back behind then rocks is at least 2-3" higher than in front of the rocks. It looks much better in person. Also, the stump actually sits a little lower than how it is in the picture, but it still floats. If you look close you can see the wooden rod holding it down in the picture. lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh, haha nice wooden rod! when it sinks you could actually try putting one of the rocks under it. anyways it probably looks better in person. just when i see it that gaping hole sticks out. thats all i see though. good job!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice looking tanks. I love the diversity of the plants in the 75 and the hardscape in the 10 is pretty awesome. What are the red plants in the 75?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice looking tanks. I love the diversity of the plants in the 75 and the hardscape in the 10 is pretty awesome. What are the red plants in the 75?


Thanks, Cable guy. I'm pretty happy with the hardscape in the 10 gallon. it just came to me while I was at work, so I bought the needed supplies and when I got home I put it together. Which red plant are you referring to? The red plant in the foreground rigth beside the Hygrophila corymbosa is Barclaya longifolia. The redish plant to the far right infront of the rotala is Red Nesaea. And the redish green plant in the background is some sort of ludwigia... possibly repens.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Cable guy. I'm pretty happy with the hardscape in the 10 gallon. it just came to me while I was at work, so I bought the needed supplies and when I got home I put it together. Which red plant are you referring to? The red plant in the foreground rigth beside the Hygrophila corymbosa is Barclaya longifolia. The redish plant to the far right infront of the rotala is Red Nesaea. And the redish green plant in the background is some sort of ludwigia... possibly repens.


Thanks man. I was looking at the ones on the right side. The one in the foreground and background. And some moss on the top of the stump above the water line would look good.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i agree! moss going from under the waterling to over the waterline would be sick. and/or an anubias that suybmersed then grows up and is emersed partially!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i agree! moss going from under the waterling to over the waterline would be sick. and/or an anubias that suybmersed then grows up and is emersed partially!


That is a good idea. Too bad this forum is not a little more like F-Book where you could click the "Like" button on a post.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha! on another unrelated forum that uses this same platform they have it. idk how. its new to that forum but everyone loves it there! haha


something like this wopuld be cool too! http://www.google.com/imgres?q=wabi...&tbnw=207&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:0

the moss would wick water up and keep it moist


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> haha! on another unrelated forum that uses this same platform they have it. idk how. its new to that forum but everyone loves it there! haha
> 
> 
> something like this wopuld be cool too! http://www.google.com/imgres?q=wabi...&tbnw=207&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:0
> ...


With wood like that, you have to have some plants growing on it above water. Not doing that would be like putting fake plants in a fish tank with clown puke gravel.  Just a bad idea all around. Lol. Jk, but it does need some green on it. Not a lot, but some.


----------



## mjbubbles (Aug 26, 2011)

THat's very nice! As a goldfish keeper, I'm in awe and a bit jealous of how many tropicals you can keep. Lovely!\
mj


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

So what kind of killies are you getting? Or maybe already have...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. I was looking at the ones on the right side. The one in the foreground and background. And some moss on the top of the stump above the water line would look good.:icon_smil





orchidman said:


> i agree! moss going from under the waterling to over the waterline would be sick. and/or an anubias that suybmersed then grows up and is emersed partially!





cableguy69846 said:


> With wood like that, you have to have some plants growing on it above water. Not doing that would be like putting fake plants in a fish tank with clown puke gravel.  Just a bad idea all around. Lol. Jk, but it does need some green on it. Not a lot, but some.


I'll see what I can do, guys. I'll throw some moss on it and let it grow a bit, and then go from there.



mjbubbles said:


> THat's very nice! As a goldfish keeper, I'm in awe and a bit jealous of how many tropicals you can keep. Lovely!\
> mj


Thanks! 


Wingsdlc said:


> So what kind of killies are you getting? Or maybe already have...


I have Gardneri killi fish already.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

HONEYCOMBBBBBBS.









That is all.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> HONEYCOMBBBBBBS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honeycombs FTW! 

How are yours doing? 

I'll have to get some pictures of mine sometime.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> Honeycombs FTW!
> 
> How are yours doing?
> 
> I'll have to get some pictures of mine sometime.


Mine are doing fantastic! Just moved them all into the 90G last night... they seem to be acclimating well. They love hiding in the cracks in the driftwood. 

Your tank looks really good, by the way! Love the cardinal/rummy nose mix... always been one of my favorite tetra combinations.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

the 10 gallon is awesome! sweet stump you got there bro, and I am a stump aficionado...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, bro! I love that stump as well, perfect size!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Mine are doing fantastic! Just moved them all into the 90G last night... they seem to be acclimating well. They love hiding in the cracks in the driftwood.
> 
> Your tank looks really good, by the way! Love the cardinal/rummy nose mix... always been one of my favorite tetra combinations.


Glad they are doing well, mine a doing great. The like to hide in the rotala, and under rocks. AND they still eat prepared foods!

Thanks, AzFishKid! Means a lot coming from you, you have an amazing tank!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Chrisinator said:


> Amazing.


Thanks man!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Threw a few cherry shrimp in the tank today mainly just to see if shrimp would ever be an option in this tank, I expected the discus to make a snack out of them right away, but they actually completely ignored them... Doubt it will ever be possible to get a colony going with all of the fish I have, but who knows.

Edit: And I just noticed my largest downoi has two little babies.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

whoohoo! downoi babies!

my lone sakura will probably be going in my betta tank. to see if it will survive or not. most likely not. but it isnt worth shipping one shrimp.

unless i might be able to setup a lowtech in the 1.5g


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Threw a few cherry shrimp in the tank today mainly just to see if shrimp would ever be an option in this tank, I expected the discus to make a snack out of them right away, but they actually completely ignored them... Doubt it will ever be possible to get a colony going with all of the fish I have, but who knows.
> 
> Edit: And I just noticed my largest downoi has two little babies.


If they have enough plant cover, they should do halfway decent even with all the fish.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> If they have enough plant cover, they should do halfway decent even with all the fish.


That is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got my package from Speedie today! Top notch crypts! Got my Crypt Nurri Mutated, AND he threw in a little regular Nurri! Your awesome, Nick thanks a ton!

I'll have pics up tonight, but I'm getting ready to leave the house now.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad to hear you got the package bro. Most importantly, glad you like the plants  ENJOY!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Got my package from Speedie today! Top notch crypts! Got my Crypt Nurri Mutated, AND he threw in a little regular Nurri! Your awesome, Nick thanks a ton!
> 
> I'll have pics up tonight, but I'm getting ready to leave the house now.


Mr deep pockets, I demand pics... lol. 

All the money you spend on plants you should get a better camera/battery... :tongue::flick:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Glad to hear you got the package bro. Most importantly, glad you like the plants  ENJOY!


Thank you, Nick! I'll definitely enjoy them!



Bahugo said:


> Mr deep pockets, I demand pics... lol.
> 
> All the money you spend on plants you should get a better camera/battery... :tongue::flick:


Haha I'll get some pics later, I need to do school now. 

I really should shoudn't I... After I buy a car a nice camera will be my next major purchase!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Pictures incoming. even got a video of the honeycombs.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Downoi





































C. Nurri Mutated (From Speedie)



















C. Nurri regular (Also from Speedie)



















Ludwigia










Gold Nugget Pleco










Discus ( always showing off when the camera is out)










Zebra Nerite snails










Honeycomb cat ( Horrible pic, but I'm surprised I even got one...)










FTS Just about everything is due for a trim, but I want to let it grow out this whole month just for fun. Then I will do a major trim on October 1st or so..










Video of Honeycomb's eating flake and Hikari freeze dried spirulina brine shrimp.
http://s1088.photobucket.com/albums/i333/zachary908/?action=view&current=DSCF1440-1.mp4


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow. Beautiful. I love the jungley overgrown look that you have started. Also an amazing assortment of plants. I really need to get some of that Downoi.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. Beautiful. I love the jungley overgrown look that you have started. Also an amazing assortment of plants. I really need to get some of that Downoi.


Thanks, Cableguy. Don't get too attached to the jungle look, it will be getting a major trim at the end of the month! And after that I will probably keep it trimmed. Yep, I love my plants! :help:

Do it, man! Downoi rocks! definitely one of my favorite plants.

PS. Just posted a video of my honeycomb cats, be sure to check it out! It's in the post with the pictures.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Cableguy. Don't get too attached to the jungle look, it will be getting a major trim at the end of the month! And after that I will probably keep it trimmed. Yep, I love my plants! :help:
> 
> Do it, man! Downoi rocks! definitely one of my favorite plants.
> 
> PS. Just posted a video of my honeycomb cats, be sure to check it out! It's in the post with the pictures.


Lol. I hear ya on trimming. I don't blame you. I had to hack back my HC in my 2.5 a couple of weeks ago. Now I miss it though. And I am gonna get some Downoi if it kills me.

That video was cool. They were like little ninja fish moving that fast.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I hear ya on trimming. I don't blame you. I had to hack back my HC in my 2.5 a couple of weeks ago. Now I miss it though. And I am gonna get some Downoi if it kills me.
> 
> That video was cool. They were like little ninja fish moving that fast.


Yep, I'm generally not a fan of the overgrown look, but I'm lazy and I want to see what a month of growth looks like. Shoot Speedie a PM, he usually has some downoi for sale!

Haha, yeah! The are super fast! I love them.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude, those honeycomb cats are WILD! They're literally all over the place. Were they feeding?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice pics. Btw what size was that crypt nurii mutated? Like a medium daughter? Mother? Small? 

I actually love the jungle look. Just saying. Haha


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice pics zach!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Dude, those honeycomb cats are WILD! They're literally all over the place. Were they feeding?


Yeah, Honeycomb cats are sweet! I was feeding them Hikari freeze dried spirulina brine shrimp, and flake food. We are getting 6 more in at work, and I need to resist buying them....



jkan0228 said:


> Very nice pics. Btw what size was that crypt nurii mutated? Like a medium daughter? Mother? Small?
> 
> I actually love the jungle look. Just saying. Haha


Thanks, Jkan! Hmm... I'm really not sure as I don't have a ton of crypts, but I would call it a medium? Speedie will be able to tell you for sure.



nonconductive said:


> nice pics zach!


Thanks, Non C!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks great, those Honeycombs went crazy.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Tank looks great, those Honeycombs went crazy.


Thanks man! Yeah, those honeycombs are indeed crazy!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

great pics! your downoi is looking great! so are the crypts! whats the difference between nurii and nurii 'mutated'?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> great pics! your downoi is looking great! so are the crypts! whats the difference between nurii and nurii 'mutated'?


Thanks, Bob!

I think it's just different variations. Kind of like regular Rotala Macrandra and Rotala Macrandra 'Japan red'

I believe the Mutated typically has more red in the leaves

Speedie, care to explain the major differences?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i see. i knew it was a variety. i just wanst sure what part was mutated... i like how you used my fave plant


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i see. i knew it was a variety. i just wanst sure what part was mutated... i like how you used my fave plant


Haha, I actually did it on purpose!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i knew you cared <3 you guys are great! haha now go comment on my 29g journal. its been lost for a while


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i knew you cared <3 you guys are great! haha now go comment on my 29g journal. its been lost for a while


Haha, I'll go to your journal now, Bro. How about you check out my killi fish Journal?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

okay.. didnt know you had one 

tag team baby! PP still got it! at least us youngins


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> okay.. didnt know you had one
> 
> tag team baby! PP still got it! at least us youngins


Oh yeah! Link is in my sig.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha found it!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't stand the jungle anymore... got a few new plants today, fonna do a major hack job in a few minutes.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Can't stand the jungle anymore... got a few new plants today, fonna do a major hack job in a few minutes.


Good luck man. And what a coincidence, I am messing with plants at the moment too.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

+ like 1000 on that.... Redoing 80% of my tank. Hope everything turns out the way you want it to be!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Good luck man. And what a coincidence, I am messing with plants at the moment too.:hihi:





jkan0228 said:


> + like 1000 on that.... Redoing 80% of my tank. Hope everything turns out the way you want it to be!


Going to take pictures now.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Teaser...

Here are the plants I have after I re planted some... I guess it wasn't a huge trim, but it sure seemed like it! I'll take a FTS when the sun goes down.

Like the camera strap? :hihi:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like it should hardly noticeable. Plants look great though.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Looks like it should hardly noticeable. Plants look great though.


It's actually pretty noticeable.. The Hygrophila Corymbosa got a major whacking. And I trimmed the rotala pretty far back. Probably re planted nearly as much ludwigia as there is in the picture.. Sure doesn't seem like I took much out though, I think I might have more rotala floating..


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

zachary908 said:


>


Wow you have a lot of great stuff in there!

And that feeding video for the honeycombs is supper cool too. My P. buffei cats do the same thing when I drop food in for them.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Hydrophyte! If you can't tell I have major collectoritis.. with fish and plants. Really that's my biggest downfall as an aquarist. If I could bring myself to get rid of some plants, and scape it better I could have a great tank.... Instead I just use my stick this plant here because it looks cool approach and it tends to look bad.. However I'm happy with it, so I suppose that is all that matters.

Yep, those honeycombs are C-razy!

Do you have any pictures of those cats? I've never head of them, I will ahve to look them up real quick.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, didn't have a ton of time to take pics, so this is the best I can do. Maybe I'll take some more time another day.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good man. Not a hack job at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Cableguy. There was less to trim than I had thought... For some reason I can't stand to let it grow out like that, it just looks like a mess IMO.

I mean even trimmed my tank looks like a mess, just not as bad. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, very nice discus!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Cableguy. There was less to trim than I had thought... For some reason I can't stand to let it grow out like that, it just looks like a mess IMO.
> 
> I mean even trimmed my tank looks like a mess, just not as bad. :hihi:


Lol. Nothing wrong with looking like a mess sometimes. The fish probably like it. And that tank looks good. When I finally am in a position to get a bigger tank, I for sure want a 75. The dimensions are great.

Updating my threads as well. I was playing with plants for like 2 or 3 hours today.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, very nice discus!


Thanks, Jkan!



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Nothing wrong with looking like a mess sometimes. The fish probably like it. And that tank looks good. When I finally am in a position to get a bigger tank, I for sure want a 75. The dimensions are great.
> 
> Updating my threads as well. I was playing with plants for like 2 or 3 hours today.


Yeah I know, I'm just weird I can't have all of my stem plants growing in every direction. Awesome, which one are you updating, I'll take a look.

So I need a new name for this Journal. Any ideas?

I came up with "Collectoritis in a big way" But I'm not sure if I like it. Or if it fits. What am I saying... of course it fits!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good work on the trim, looks very good


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Yeah I know, I'm just weird I can't have all of my stem plants growing in every direction. Awesome, which one are you updating, I'll take a look.
> 
> So I need a new name for this Journal. Any ideas?
> 
> I came up with "Collectoritis in a big way" But I'm not sure if I like it. Or if it fits. What am I saying... of course it fits!


I am doing the emersed, new tank, and the paludarium. And I know what you mean about the stem plants. One reason I don't like anacharis.

I think Collectoritis needs to be in the title too. I will have to ponder this one.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Good work on the trim, looks very good


Thanks, 2in10. I'm pretty happy with the trim, might trim the nesaea back some more though.



cableguy69846 said:


> I am doing the emersed, new tank, and the paludarium. And I know what you mean about the stem plants. One reason I don't like anacharis.
> 
> I think Collectoritis needs to be in the title too. I will have to ponder this one.


I'll be sure to check them out!

So you think I should change it then? Or do you have any other ideas for a good name? My current title is just boring.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I'll be sure to check them out!
> 
> So you think I should change it then? Or do you have any other ideas for a good name? My current title is just boring.


Thanks. And I think you should do a different one than you currently have. I need to change some of mine too.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks. And I think you should do a different one than you currently have. I need to change some of mine too.


Changing my journal name now!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Changing my journal name now!


Sweet! I am on the edge of my chair.:bounce:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

SCORE!!!

I wonder if they have a CA group. Collerctoritis Anonymous. LMAO!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> SCORE!!!
> 
> I wonder if they have a CA group. Collectoritis Anonymous. LMAO!


I don't know, someone should make one.. I'd join. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I don't know, someone should make one.. I'd join. :hihi:


Lol, I would not. I like being prone to crazy bouts of Multitank Syndrome and Collectoritis. LMAO!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How many species do you have in there?(plants of course)


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Let's see, Jkan...

I have..

Crypt Nurri 'Mutated'
Crypt Nurri Regular
Another Crypt (Not sure of the name)
Downoi
Lobellia cardinalis
Red tiger lilly
Ammania senegalensis
Itallian Valisneria
Hygrophila Corymbosa 'komapakt'
Hygrophila polysperma
Barclaya longifolia
Staurogyne 'Bihar'
Red Nesaea
Rotala (Not sure on ID)
Anubias bartteri
Java fern
Limnophila sessiliflora
Dwarf watter lettuce
Riccia (emersed on the driftwood)
Dwarf Hairgrass
And another plant I got yesterday, that I'm unsure of the name (It's in emersed form right now.

So I guess that isn't a ton... but I still don't have all the plants I want. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank is loooking really nice zach, It's filling in really good! I'm jealous


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats a long list zach! lol!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Tank is loooking really nice zach, It's filling in really good! I'm jealous


Thanks, Rich! It's definitely come a long way, that's for sure! Threw some root tabs in there today, mainly for the downoi and the Nurii's, but I used some around the stems as well, so hopefully I'll get some good growth.



orchidman said:


> thats a long list zach! lol!


I still have room for more...:help:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Let's see, Jkan...
> 
> I have..
> 
> ...


Hmmmm... I've got you beat:icon_redf:icon_eek: I have 26 species:eek5::redface:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Hmmmm... I've got you beat:icon_redf:icon_eek: I have 26 species:eek5::redface:


Nice, what do you have so far? Just sent a PM to someone about possibly getting three more species.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Nice, what do you have so far? Just sent a PM to someone about possibly getting three more species.


Let's see
Limnophila sessiflora
Limnophila aromatica
Rotala nanjenshan
Rotala rotundiflora
Rotala wallichii
Rotala macrandra, Rotala macrandra 'Magenta', Rotala macrandra 'Japan Red'
Aponogeton madagascariensis
Aponogeton crispus
Staurogyne repens
Pogostemon helferi
Barclaya longifolia
Microsorium pteropus
Ludwigia glandulosa
Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia repens X Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia inclinata 'Pantanal"
Nymphaea lotus
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red' or 'Bronze' maybe both?
Cryptocoryne crispatula 'Balansae'
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Taxiphyllum barbieri
Proserpinaca palustris

I think that is it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dang, and your tank still looks nice and neat.. I don't have as many plants and mine still looks like a mess....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have three new plants coming on Thursday.

Hygrophila lancea 'sarawak'

Hygrophila Guinea

Ludwigia Arcuata

Expect pictures after they arrive.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I have three new plants coming on Thursday.
> 
> Hygrophila lancea 'sarawak'
> 
> ...


Wow. Never heard of any of those. Lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. Never heard of any of those. Lol.


Look em up, they are pretty neat!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Look em up, they are pretty neat!


I am gonna. I am waiting for Rich to update (pics) then I am gonna go play some video games with the fiancee so she can kick my [email protected]%. Lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am gonna. I am waiting for Rich to update (pics) then I am gonna go play some video games with the fiancee so she can kick my [email protected]%. Lol.


Haha, same here. After he updates I'm going to bed. Gotta get up at like 8:00 tomorrow.  What game?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, same here. After he updates I'm going to bed. Gotta get up at like 8:00 tomorrow.  What game?


Most likely PS2 some Soul Calibur 2. I also play X-Box 360 though and can't wait for MW3.:bounce:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Most likely PS2 some Soul Calibur 2. I also play X-Box 360 though and can't wait for MW3.:bounce:


Soul Caliber is always fun! When does MW3 come out anyway?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Soul Caliber is always fun! When does MW3 come out anyway?


My fiancee beats me at it 9 times out of 10. Lol, but I still love it.

Nov 8th. I have one on reserve at Play-N-Trade already. I may be absent from the forum for a day or 5. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

psh, you guys are plotting leaving already after I post pics!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> psh, you guys are plotting leaving already after I post pics!


Lol. I have been waiting all day for you to post pics.:icon_roll

They were worth the wait too.:icon_smil


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got my new plants in today

5 stems of Hyrgrophila Lancea 'sarawak'

5 stems of Hygrophila Guinea

10 stems of Ludwigia arcuata

They all look great, I'll snap some pictures when they perk up.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice! Can't wait to see them!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see them!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


May be ordering some more plants tonight... :help:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool!!
what plants?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> cool!!
> what plants?


Looking at some Ludwigia sp. 'Red' From Manini at the moment.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

It's picture time  Sorry it took so long to get these up, hope you like them!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. Loving the red plant and the downoi. The hole thing is amazing, but those 2 are my favorites.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Ok. Loving the red plant and the downoi. The hole thing is amazing, but those 2 are my favorites.


Thanks, Cable! Downoi is the coolest plant in existence.. don't let anyone tell you otherwise! :hihi:

I believe the red plant you are referring to ( The super red one) is Ludiwigia repens. It's pretty common, so you could get some pretty easily. I placed an order for 8 stems of Ludwigia Sp. 'Red' today, and that one should be even more red than the repens!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Cable! Downoi is the coolest plant in existence.. don't let anyone tell you otherwise! :hihi:
> 
> I believe the red plant you are referring to ( The super red one) is Ludiwigia repens. It's pretty common, so you could get some pretty easily. I placed an order for 8 stems of Ludwigia Sp. 'Red' today, and that one should be even more red than the repens!


Hmmm. I have a couple of red plants in my 10 gal at the moment. Not sure what they are. Maybe you could give me an ID? The link is in my sig. If you need a better pic, I will get one for you tomorrow. It is already lights out over here.

And I need to acquire some downoi. *Grabs ski mask, jumps in van and races toward Indiana....*:icon_wink


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Looking good! Love the catfish and the of course the plants!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

BradH said:


> Looking good! Love the catfish and the of course the plants!


Thanks, Brad!



cableguy69846 said:


> Hmmm. I have a couple of red plants in my 10 gal at the moment. Not sure what they are. Maybe you could give me an ID? The link is in my sig. If you need a better pic, I will get one for you tomorrow. It is already lights out over here.
> 
> And I need to acquire some downoi. *Grabs ski mask, jumps in van and races toward Indiana....*:icon_wink


I'll take a look at your journal in a sec, bro. Got a link?

Ha, all the downoi iz mine! :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Brad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is in my sig under 10 gallon revamp.

Bwhahaha, that is what you think. I iz robbin you.:confused1:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> It is in my sig under 10 gallon revamp.
> 
> Bwhahaha, that is what you think. I iz robbin you.:confused1:


Not my downoi! *gathers up downoi and hides*

You might see if Nick ( Speedie 408) Has some for sale.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i want downoi too haha! does it grow high light or what?


no new plants?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Not my downoi! *gathers up downoi and hides*
> 
> You might see if Nick ( Speedie 408) Has some for sale.


Lol. I iz findin you.Bwhahaha!:confused1: (Sorry, too much I can Haz Cheeseburger lately)

I am gonna have to PM him and see if he has any and how much. (And the van blew the tire on I65. Stupid Fords.)


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I iz findin you.Bwhahaha!:confused1: (Sorry, too much I can Haz Cheeseburger lately)
> 
> I am gonna have to PM him and see if he has any and how much. (And the van blew the tire on I65. Stupid Fords.)


Rofl That sucks!


orchidman said:


> i want downoi too haha! does it grow high light or what?
> 
> 
> no new plants?


I don't think it needs highlight, but it makes it grow closer to the substrate, and stay more compact. I have a bit growing in my shrimp tank.. No co2, no ferts, and low light. ( It's floating right now, cause the shrimp keep knocking it out of the substrate)

Pics 9 and 10 are new plants Ludwigia arcuata, and Hygrophila Sp. 'Tiger'
I couldn't get a picture of the Hygrophila 'Guinea'


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have some of the Hygro "Tiger" in my tank that I got from Rich. I am thinking of trying to grow it emersed as well. I have some Hygro coryambrosa stricta that is doing really well in there.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i totally missed the pics! haha! thye look great. they are way better than your last pics!!!


check my journal in a minute. i think leroy is sick! posting pics


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i totally missed the pics! haha! thye look great. they are way better than your last pics!!!
> 
> 
> check my journal in a minute. i think leroy is sick! posting pics


Haha, thanks bob! It's amazing what actually using you're cameras settings can do...:icon_roll

I'll check it now! I went to bed last night.. :hihi:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking great, keep up the good work.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, thanks bob! It's amazing what actually using you're cameras settings can do...:icon_roll
> 
> I'll check it now! I went to bed last night.. :hihi:


yep! its so true!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Your latest set of pics look great Zach. You're learning fast dude. Keep it up!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Your latest set of pics look great Zach. You're learning fast dude. Keep it up!


Thanks, bro! What can I say, you are a great teacher! roud:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice tank! Your honeycombs look happy.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Nice tank! Your honeycombs look happy.


Thanks, Phillip! Haha, they are awesome, I'll have to get a new video of them at night. They are like midnight surface patrol. 

Nice seeing you in this thread! roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the Ludwigia sp. 'red' and the downoi. Super healthy! You might have to give me a few of those Ludwigia red since I'm goin dutch for my 95G.  jkjk.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Love the Ludwigia sp. 'red' and the downoi. Super healthy! You might have to give me a few of those Ludwigia red since I'm goin dutch for my 95G.  jkjk.


Ha, believe it or not that's just super red Ludwigia Repens! My Ludwigia Sp.'red' doesn't even ship out till Monday. I'm interested to see how red I can get the Ludwigia red if the repens is getting this red...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn! Never got my repens even close to that, unless it was literally 2 inches away from the light... But from what I've heard, Ludwigia sp. 'red' or 'rubin' are naturally red... So I think you'll have a very nice red once they get established! Please share your experience with them!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Damn! Never got my repens even close to that, unless it was literally 2 inches away from the light... But from what I've heard, Ludwigia sp. 'red' or 'rubin' are naturally red... So I think you'll have a very nice red once they get established! Please share your experience with them!


Well, the whole plant doesn't look like that, sure wish it did! But most of the plant is shaded behind the driftwood. I'll let you know how the L. sp. 'red' does for me.... once I get it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Looking great, keep up the good work.


 2in10, I didn't even see your comment! Thanks a alot, dude!


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

Your plants all look really nice. Subscribed!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

riverbrewer said:


> Your plants all look really nice. Subscribed!


Thanks for the sub, and the kind words!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not happy with the right side at all... time for a change... I'm off to do some work on the tank.  Should have pics later this evening if all goes well.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics when its done!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> pics when its done!


Well, it's done.. but my brothers think there is no difference, I think they are stupid.... If the water is clear I'll go take some pictures.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Even if it doesn't clear up, you should still take some pictures.... hehe


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics either way!

what brothers thing? is this from before when we talked about what our sibs think of our hobbies?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got some pics, cleaning them up a bit now.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> pics either way!
> 
> what brothers thing? is this from before when we talked about what our sibs think of our hobbies?


Edited post, It was supposed to be think lol... I'm tired.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i know. my B what do they think about what?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i know. my B what do they think about what?


 After I rescaped the entire right side I asked them to check it out and they asaid they couldn't tell a difference.  I myself think it looks loads better.... Posting pics in a sec


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

OOOooh. im sure it looks different. sibs dont pay attention!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I only took literally like 1 minute to take these pics, and I really was to lazy to do much editing... so they don't look great, but here they are. What do you guys think, yay or nay?





































Be honest, I want criticism, it's how I grow as a aquarist.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think it looks good! but to be honest i cant remember that vividly how it looked before. post a before and after pic. ill try to look tomorrow


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i think it looks good! but to be honest i cant remember that vividly how it looked before. post a before and after pic. ill try to look tomorrow


Look now!

Before









After


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I like it alot, what is it growing behind your driftwood on the right side the green plant in the background


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I like it alot, what is it growing behind your driftwood on the right side the green plant in the background


Thanks, Bahuog! So you like the new scape better, or the old one?

I believe you are referring to the Hygrophila Odora.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the new one much better. Needs new color though. Something bright green or red. Looks too mossy and not a lush. But you just reshaped it so that's expected. 


See look we are posting in your journal o haven't gotten any posts in mine today


You can call me Bob


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> See look we are posting in your journal o haven't gotten any posts in mine today
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


I feel your pain!!!! Hahaha 

Yea I thunk it needs some bright colors. Or is that just because the pic is darker? Did you adjust your lights?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> I like the new one much better. Needs new color though. Something bright green or red. Looks too mossy and not a lush. But you just reshaped it so that's expected.
> 
> 
> See look we are posting in your journal o haven't gotten any posts in mine today
> ...


I have all the same plants in there, so once they bounce back it should look better. Not to mention how dark the photo is! The color is much better in real life. I'll get some better pictures when the plants perk back up. As for adding color.. I should have Ludwigia SP. 'red' coming, that will go to the left of the Hygrophila Odora, and it should look nice there it will really pop


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I feel your pain!!!! Hahaha
> 
> Yea I thunk it needs some bright colors. Or is that just because the pic is darker? Did you adjust your lights?


It has the same plants still didn't take anything out. It's the picture. I only had two bulbs out of 4 on, and the settings on my camera weren't adjusted properly. I'll get better pics soon enough.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool Zachary! Can't wait I like it so much better already!

Jkan, I'll have to check out your journal tomorrow 


You can call me Bob


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

i think your tank looks great but there is one thing i would say about it.
the plants look awesome and you have a very nice slope and flow to it going on. 
the problem is the branch in the middle and the two chopstick looking things on the right side of the tank, they really mess up the flow of the tank, we have an expression in vietnamese that roughly translates to something along the lines of that its making my "eyes itch". i think you get what i mean. 

heres a picture of what im talking about, the red of course is what i would remove or relocate, and the green is the slope that you should keep in mind and try to focus on keeping


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the new scape man.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

HiepSTA said:


> i think your tank looks great but there is one thing i would say about it.
> the plants look awesome and you have a very nice slope and flow to it going on.
> the problem is the branch in the middle and the two chopstick looking things on the right side of the tank, they really mess up the flow of the tank, we have an expression in vietnamese that roughly translates to something along the lines of that its making my "eyes itch". i think you get what i mean.
> 
> heres a picture of what im talking about, the red of course is what i would remove or relocate, and the green is the slope that you should keep in mind and try to focus on keeping


Thanks for the kind words, and the constructive criticism stuff like this is what I've been looking for! The main branch that you circled is out of place in that picture, it's normally tilted up higher, not sure if that would make a difference, but personally I like that piece pretty well. But will definitely consider removing it. The green mass of plants at the top isn't permanent The water lettuce is there to grow more for a project. And the riccia is there growing immersed. It needs trimmed so you don't see it under water.

As for the chopsticks.... those are just to hopld the driftwood down till it sinks.. same with the rocks. roud:

Thanks again! Everyone keep the constructive criticism coming!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thinned out the downoi when I got home from work, and replanted in the open forground. working my way towards a downoi carpet.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thinned out the downoi when I got home from work, and replanted in the open forground. working my way towards a downoi carpet.


After you trim downoi, can you replant it?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> After you trim downoi, can you replant it?


Downoi is actually a stem plant. It just grows very low to the ground and throws out side shoots, you can cut the side shoots off and replant those. ( I wait till the side shoots have some roots.)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Downoi is actually a stem plant. It just grows very low to the ground and throws out side shoots, you can cut the side shoots off and replant those. ( I wait till the side shoots have some roots.)


Hmmmm. Good to know. I wonder how it would emersed.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Hmmmm. Good to know. I wonder how it would emersed.


 Basically the same just slightly darker I believe. Speedie 408 grows it emersed, he has a thread up with a picture.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Basically the same just slightly darker I believe. Speedie 408 grows it emersed, he has a thread up with a picture.


I am going to have to look at that. I want to get some, but I don't want to get it put it all in my tank and have it die. I want some backup.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am going to have to look at that. I want to get some, but I don't want to get it put it all in my tank and have it die. I want some backup.


Honestly I don't think you will have any issues, it's easier to grow than most of my other plants. :hihi: But putting some in the emersed tank is a good idea!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Honestly I don't think you will have any issues, it's easier to grow than most of my other plants. :hihi: But putting some in the emersed tank is a good idea!


Plus, if the tank goes south for some reason, you will have plants to get it goin again.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Plus, if the tank goes south for some reason, you will have plants to get it goin again.


If my tank goes south I'll likely do a complete redo of the tank! :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> If my tank goes south I'll likely do a complete redo of the tank! :hihi:


Lol. That would be my approach too, but there are those few plants you really like and want in every scape no matter what.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got some new pics.. will upload in a bit. Did a little thinking about what else I want to do to this, so in the next couple months things should start looking better.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wooohooo


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

FTS's



























Downoi post trim









Trimming replanted (Getting closer to my downoi carpet.  )









All the downoi









Rummy nose.. just because.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I'm going to get rid of the nesaea, and replace it with some rotala macrandra 'japan red' in the future.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks good! i agree with you on the replacement though. but thats only because i like macrandra! haha go checkout what i told you in my journal


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks good! i agree with you on the replacement though. but thats only because i like macrandra! haha go checkout what i told you in my journal


Well, I want a red plant there, and the "Red nesaea" Isn't re anymore.. You think japan red will stay pretty red in that spot? I'm not gonna let it get super tall, otherwise it will hide the plants in back.

Just did, and commented.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Cool Zachary! Can't wait I like it so much better already!
> 
> Jkan, I'll have to check out your journal tomorrow
> 
> ...


AHEM!! haha just got home from track. Btw, Zach. Curse you. Now I wanna start a downoi carpet. But I have to get rid of my GSA problem first.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> AHEM!! haha just got home from track. Btw, Zach. Curse you. Now I wanna start a downoi carpet. But I have to get rid of my GSA problem first.


Do it, downoi is sexy! Plus you can sell it when you have excess that's my plan!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm deciding to go with half downoi and have S. Repens carpet! All in front of some nice blyxa.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that sounds nice.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I'm deciding to go with half downoi and have S. Repens carpet! All in front of some nice blyxa.


 Sounds good... I should get some blyxa sometime.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Blyxa and S. Repens are a really good combo. Never tried it with downoi yet.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sounds like it would look good


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I sure wish there as something to update this journal... but nothing is new. Maybe next week, should have some new plants then.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

How are the fish?


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> How are the fish?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Fish are great, couldn't be better. Thinking about adding a pair of German Blue Rams...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got some shrimp shots a big ago, so I'll post em in my OEBT journal later.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Aren't you pretty stocked already?


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Aren't you pretty stocked already?
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Technically.. yes. But my filter can handle it no problem.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Yeah, my sump is 29 gallons lol Well, it doesn't hold a full 29 gallons, but still it's big!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I forgot you had a sump. I guess then your only limiting factor would be physical space. Which should be fine. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, nothing much to update.. However some people were asking for pics.. (You know who you are :hihi: ) So I figured I'd post a few unedited crappy photos! On the bright side I have three different plants coming from three different sellers this week, so expect photos by next week.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

what plants are coming in> tank is looking good!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> what plants are coming in> tank is looking good!


 Thanks, Rich!
It's a secret! I want it to be a surprise when I post new pics!

If you are really interested dig through some old posts of minbe/ on the SNS and you can find out. :flick:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! its filled in so well! cant wait to see the new plants! im going to go look at your old posts!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks great! its filled in so well! cant wait to see the new plants! im going to go look at your old posts!


Thanks, Bob! I might have some coming tomorrow, but not sure. No pics till all 3 packages come in though... cause I'm mean like that!:flick: Have fun digging through posts. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i figured out 2 of them! who wants me to spoil the surprise? haha! one of them im really exited for about for you!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i figured out 2 of them! who wants me to spoil the surprise? haha! one of them im really exited for about for you!


Good job!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank looks good man. And I will wait patiently to see what comes in.:icon_roll











*Sneaks off to look at sNs.*:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Tank looks good man. And I will wait patiently to see what comes in.:icon_roll
> 
> *Sneaks off to look at sNs.*:hihi:


Haha, you are better off looking at my old posts. It would be quicker. :wink:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha! i cant wait for the new plants! they are coming from great sellers!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, you are better off looking at my old posts. It would be quicker. :wink:


Lol. Did you sell him some stuff?



orchidman said:


> haha! i cant wait for the new plants! they are coming from great sellers!


Lol.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

did i sell him some stuff? no, i want to steal his stuff though


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, great sellers very easy to work with, I highly recommend them!

Shout out to Manini, Joraan, and of course my bro Nick! ( Speedie 408)


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Bob! I might have some coming tomorrow, but not sure. No pics till all 3 packages come in though... cause I'm mean like that!:flick: Have fun digging through posts. :hihi:


meanie!



zachary908 said:


> Yeah, great sellers very easy to work with, I highly recommend them!
> 
> Shout out to Manini, Joraan, and of course my bro Nick! ( Speedie 408)


i thought you were getting some rotalal macrandra from crispino ramos... guessed wrong! i know what your getting from nick though!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> did i sell him some stuff? no, i want to steal his stuff though


Lol.



zachary908 said:


> Yeah, great sellers very easy to work with, I highly recommend them!
> 
> Shout out to Manini, Joraan, and of course my bro Nick! ( Speedie 408)


I will keep them in mind.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> meanie!
> 
> i thought you were getting some rotalal macrandra from crispino ramos... guessed wrong! i know what your getting from nick though!


I know I'm mean! :hihi:

Nah, I'm getting some from Joraan I saw his FS thread first. Saw Cris's right after I ordered lol. 

I'm not even sure what I'll do with all the plants from Nick!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Rotala Red (or ludwigia red)
Downoi 
??


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Rotala Red (or ludwigia red)
> Downoi
> ??


Ludwigia sp. 'red' Correct

Downoi correct ( A TON of it!) Take a look at nicks thread for the picture of all of it!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I know I'm mean! :hihi:
> 
> Nah, I'm getting some from Joraan I saw his FS thread first. Saw Cris's right after I ordered lol.
> 
> I'm not even sure what I'll do with all the plants from Nick!


Share?:biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Share?:biggrin:


If I have extras I may, but odds are I'll use most of it in the 75. Ideally I'll have some extras to grow emersed.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> If I have extras I may, but odds are I'll use most of it in the 75. Ideally I'll have some extras to grow emersed.


In the emersed, you can grow more. Then share. Lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> In the emersed, you can grow more. Then share. Lol.


The idea of this plant farm.. err I mean 40 breeder emersed tank. :hihi: IS so I can sell plants to fuel my collectoritis. I've already got a deal worked out with AzFishKid.. as soon as I get my emersed tank going I'm gonna grab a nice package of emersed grown stems to start my tank off. That and the stuff I'm converting right now will be a good start I think.

Edit: When everything is up and growing good I should be able to hook you up!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dang that 750 really is noticeable. Haha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> The idea of this plant farm.. err I mean 40 breeder emersed tank. :hihi: IS so I can sell plants to fuel my collectoritis. I've already got a deal worked out with AzFishKid.. as soon as I get my emersed tank going I'm gonna grab a nice package of emersed grown stems to start my tank off. That and the stuff I'm converting right now will be a good start I think.
> 
> Edit: When everything is up and growing good I should be able to hook you up!


Sweet! Watch out on the stems though. They lose water really fast. Almost lost some Hygro difformis that way. In a matter of 2 days.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Sweet! Watch out on the stems though. They lose water really fast. Almost lost some Hygro difformis that way. In a matter of 2 days.


Stems are converting very easily. Haven't lost any. I mist with water from the 75 daily. So far in the little experiment containers I have... 1x Staurogyne Bihar, 1x Downoi, 1x Crypt undulata, 1x Anubias nana 'petite', a 2x2 patch of ricca, 1x ludwigia arcuata, some repens, some java fern, some rotala rotundifolia.. I think thats all so far.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got Joraan's plant's in today. Even got some nice extras!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks good, your Downoi is huge


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Tank looks good, your Downoi is huge


Thanks, 2in10! Ha, yeah. It loves my tank for some reason. Since I thinned it the other day I've already got 4-5 new side shoots between two of my mother plants! I've got more downoi coming this week to jump start my downoi carpet, and possibly future farm.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Stems are converting very easily. Haven't lost any. I mist with water from the 75 daily. So far in the little experiment containers I have... 1x Staurogyne Bihar, 1x Downoi, 1x Crypt undulata, 1x Anubias nana 'petite', a 2x2 patch of ricca, 1x ludwigia arcuata, some repens, some java fern, some rotala rotundifolia.. I think thats all so far.


Ok, we need to see pics of all of this man.

How is the crypt, anubias, and java fern doing for you, and how do you have the last two setup?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i want pics soooo badd!!! what did he give ya?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

I 2nd the nice looking downoi


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> I 2nd the nice looking downoi


Thanks bro. Everyone loves downoi... downoi is sexy! Oh, I just ordered a bunch of fish at work, so if you have time to come down anytime soon...roud:


cableguy69846 said:


> Ok, we need to see pics of all of this man.
> 
> How is the crypt, anubias, and java fern doing for you, and how do you have the last two setup?


Crypt is doing great so far, haven't had any leaves die off, and it is shooting out a new leaf. It's too soon to tell with the anubias and java, it's only been two days. They are just lightly pressed into the soil, not buried. 

Guys honestly.. nothing picture worthy as of yet. Give me 2 weeks or so and I'll have some cool stuff for you.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks bro. Everyone loves downoi... downoi is sexy! Oh, I just ordered a bunch of fish at work, so if you have time to come down anytime soon...roud:
> 
> 
> Crypt is doing great so far, haven't had any leaves die off, and it is shooting out a new leaf. It's too soon to tell with the anubias and java, it's only been two days. They are just lightly pressed into the soil, not buried.
> ...


not as sexy as my leggings! :bounce:

yes everything is picture worthy!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks bro. Everyone loves downoi... downoi is sexy! Oh, I just ordered a bunch of fish at work, so if you have time to come down anytime soon...roud:
> 
> 
> Crypt is doing great so far, haven't had any leaves die off, and it is shooting out a new leaf. It's too soon to tell with the anubias and java, it's only been two days. They are just lightly pressed into the soil, not buried.
> ...


I will have to head that way at some point.

And that is how I have my Java Fern. I was just worried a little it would be bad for it. I may do that with the extra anubius I have too.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got some pictures for you guys. Will work on uploading them now.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Got some pictures for you guys. Will work on uploading them now.


Sweet. I got some too. Lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Sweet. I got some too. Lol.


Got some emersed shots for you, bud.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Got some emersed shots for you, bud.


Beautiful.:icon_biggroud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

FTS's


















Macrandra









Hygrophila polysperma ( This stuff is a major weed!)









Cardinals









SAE ( Thinking about getting rid of it and replacing with 6 or so Brass Tetras)









Snail










Here's some emersed shots for the people that asked...

Downoi 









Hygrophila Polysperma









Staurogyne Bihar









Ludwigia Repens









Crypt 









Hygrophila Corymbosa 'compact'









Anubias nana 'petite'









Java Fern


















The Java Fern and Anubias are in a different bin than in the last picture.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice man. Get rid of the SAE. I heard later in life they lose their taste for algae and go for the wafers more times than not. That emersed setup has some good plants in it. You need to hurry up with the 40b and get some more downoi going so I can buy some.roud: It looks good man. Is there any HC in the bin? I thought I saw some in the corner. What kind of light do you have one it?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks great, beautiful pics


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Very nice man. Get rid of the SAE. I heard later in life they lose their taste for algae and go for the wafers more times than not. That emersed setup has some good plants in it. You need to hurry up with the 40b and get some more downoi going so I can buy some.roud: It looks good man. Is there any HC in the bin? I thought I saw some in the corner. What kind of light do you have one it?


Ha, mine hasn't eaten algae in forever! He just swims through the water column catching flake good. :hihi: Ha, send me some cash and I'll get the emersed set up going as soon as I get home from newport. Once the downoi I got from Nick adjusts and starts throwing out little ones I should have no problem hooking you up with some downoi.  Nah, that's Riccia you see in the corner. Just a little 10 or 13 watt CFL lamp



2in10 said:


> Tank looks great, beautiful pics


Thanks, 2 in 10!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Ha, mine hasn't eaten algae in forever! He just swims through the water column catching flake good. :hihi: Ha, send me some cash and I'll get the emersed set up going as soon as I get home from newport. Once the downoi I got from Nick adjusts and starts throwing out little ones I should have no problem hooking you up with some downoi.  Nah, that's Riccia you see in the corner. Just a little 10 or 13 watt CFL lamp
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, 2 in 10!


Lol. Send me some Riccia and Downoi once it is bigger and I will gladly send you money. roud: And I really do think I am going to try a small setup like this. I may get a box with a clear lid though and use that. Stupid furry beasts would tear up the ceran wrap in seconds.

P.S. Any word on the shrimp setup yet? I got some good news from my LFS guy and need to start breeding some shrimp and get some more moss growing. I also need another tank, but that is next week. Lol. Just one more tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Send me some Riccia and Downoi once it is bigger and I will gladly send you money. roud: And I really do think I am going to try a small setup like this. I may get a box with a clear lid though and use that. Stupid furry beasts would tear up the ceran wrap in seconds.
> 
> P.S. Any word on the shrimp setup yet? I got some good news from my LFS guy and need to start breeding some shrimp and get some more moss growing. I also need another tank, but that is next week. Lol. Just one more tank.


I'll let ya know when I have some stuff to spare. By then I should have plenty of different plants FS. I'll hook you up, dude! 

Try it! It works really well for me. I didn't have any die off an of the plants they started to transition pretty quick.

I'll have to talk to my boss about it Sunday. He did say he would give it to me in exchange for some shrimp that I breed in the future... Just gotta figure out how many he is talking. I'll do a shrimp set up regardless of if I get the acrylic system. May end up going with a rack full of 5g's with sponge filters.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I'll let ya know when I have some stuff to spare. By then I should have plenty of different plants FS. I'll hook you up, dude!
> 
> Try it! It works really well for me. I didn't have any die off an of the plants they started to transition pretty quick.
> 
> I'll have to talk to my boss about it Sunday. He did say he would give it to me in exchange for some shrimp that I breed in the future... Just gotta figure out how many he is talking. I'll do a shrimp set up regardless of if I get the acrylic system. May end up going with a rack full of 5g's with sponge filters.


Cool man, keep me posted on the plants.

I am thinking of doing a small setup like this for some Parva and other low growing plants. I think it would work well. I am going to have to see about it in a few weeks. I don't want to jump into it yet. Got too many other projects going on at the moment.

My LFS is going to go the rack of 5 gallon route too. That is why I am going to jump into the shrimp thing now. I could always use free food and supplies from them. I got too many animals and not enough money, lol. Let me know what you end up breeding. I may have to buy from you to get my own shrimp makin babies.

I think I am going to try and find about 10 to 20 more RCS to add to mine. I want to diversify their ranks a little bit.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Cool man, keep me posted on the plants.
> 
> Let me know what you end up breeding. I may have to buy from you to get my own shrimp makin babies.
> 
> I think I am going to try and find about 10 to 20 more RCS to add to mine. I want to diversify their ranks a little bit.


Will do

I'll let you know, It will be a little while though, so don't wait for me to get your shrimp. There are a lot of great sellers on here that could get you some nice shrimp. Chad has some great Painted Fire Red Cherry Shrimp he sells from time to time. I got my OEBT's from Greenisgood.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Will do
> 
> I'll let you know, It will be a little while though, so don't wait for me to get your shrimp. There are a lot of great sellers on here that could get you some nice shrimp. Chad has some great Painted Fire Red Cherry Shrimp he sells from time to time. I got my OEBT's from Greenisgood.


Thanks man.

I was talking to him about getting some plants next week, and he mentioned he has some yellows. I may get some of them off of him too if the price is right, and my 2.5 has calmed down. I really want those blue tigers and they were going for an arm and a leg on AquaBid. It was nuts. I also think there is a swap coming up in my area soon too, so I am gonna hit that up. I should have the other tank up and running by then too.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, yeah. What is that red plant behind the Hygro poly. It is bright as all-get-out.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Greenisgood sells her OEBT's for $4 each. Not a bad price, and they are great quality.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Greenisgood sells her OEBT's for $4 each. Not a bad price, and they are great quality.


I will have to check that out too. Going to have to do a bit more research though first.roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not bad bro! Lost of plants in there, just like how my 95G will be in a month!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Not bad bro! Lost of plants in there, just like how my 95G will be in a month!


Thanks, man! Can't wait to see some pics of your 95g when you get your plants!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got some info from 2in10, and I may be changing to EI dosing sooner or later.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your tank is looking lovely as it progresses. I am really enjoying looking at the pictures and the transformation. Did you move the antler wood a bit? I like it much better whatever you did. Great emersed photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Your tank is looking lovely as it progresses. I am really enjoying looking at the pictures and the transformation. Did you move the antler wood a bit? I like it much better whatever you did. Great emersed photos! Thanks for sharing.


Tanks a ton, Sara! Actually I haven't moved the wood at all unless you count bumping it doing maintenance , everything is just grown in, so I think that is why it looks different.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You must be right on the wood placement. I went back and looked at earlier pictures and it looks like it's very close to the same place, but the plants growing in is making it more pleasing to the eye. I am very pleased that you are learning so quickly. 

Want another SAE. He would love your buffet. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> You must be right on the wood placement. I went back and looked at earlier pictures and it looks like it's very close to the same place, but the plants growing in is making it more pleasing to the eye. I am very pleased that you are learning so quickly.
> 
> Want another SAE. He would love your buffet. :hihi:


Yep, the plants make it look much better! I'm still not that happy with the tnak though... I just don't know what to change. Aww thanks, Sara. The forum has helped me learn a lot, and Nick had been helping me a TON with photography. If you can't tell take a look at some of the old pics and compare them to newer ones. Oh! Did you know I got OEBT shrimp whileyou were away?

Ha! I'm thinking about getting rid of mine. I like him, but he doesn't do anything but eat mass amounts of flake food. :angryfire I really don't care if he eats my plants with the exception of my downoi!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Had a few rocks that were holding driftwood down on the left side at one point... they were taking up valuable collectoritis space, so I took em out! :hihi

When I get home from vacation I'll take pics of what will probably be an algae farm...... See everyone on Thursday night!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Had a few rocks that were holding driftwood down on the left side at one point... they were taking up valuable collectoritis space, so I took em out! :hihi
> 
> When I get home from vacation I'll take pics of what will probably be an algae farm...... See everyone on Thursday night!


Have fun man.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! the thinkgs are so grown in! looks like its time for a trim.

the emersed setup looks great!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm back! Trip was awesome. Went to the Newport Aquarium in Kentucky, the Airforce Museum in Ohio, the Indianapolis zoo and Botanical garden, and stopped by the Childrens museum in indy for a few hours.

The tank has a bit of algae, probably because I haven't had Co2 in a week... :hihi: Got some amanos from work today.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I'm back! Trip was awesome. Went to the Newport Aquarium in Kentucky, the Airforce Museum in Ohio, the Indianapolis zoo and Botanical garden, and stopped by the Childrens museum in indy for a few hours.
> 
> The tank has a bit of algae, probably because I haven't had Co2 in a week... :hihi: Got some amanos from work today.


Nice. Got pics of the Aquarium?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. Got pics of the Aquarium?



I took a good amount of photos of the different fish they had, I'll try to get some up soon, tomorrow is my birthday, so It may be a few days.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I took a good amount of photos of the different fish they had, I'll try to get some up soon, tomorrow is my birthday, so It may be a few days.


Alright man. Sounds good. Happy Birthday too bro.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy birthday! I just added 12 amanos to my tank too.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy birthday to you! I love birthdays! Such exciting times.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Alright man. Sounds good. Happy Birthday too bro.





jkan0228 said:


> Happy birthday! I just added 12 amanos to my tank too.





sewingalot said:


> Happy birthday to you! I love birthdays! Such exciting times.


Thanks guys and bat girl! I don't really have any plans, but it should still be fun. I'm hoping for a 29g biocube to start up a reef tank! Or maybe a gift card for work. who knows, didn't really ask for much.

Jkan, I got 25. :hihi: Obviously that's way too many long term, but I'll just bring them into work when they start to run out of algae. 

I need to do a trim soon, but I don't want to drop my plant mass until I get co2 running again.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha damn! I should have a total of 22 in my 95 right now.  
Whats your trimming list?! Ill probably want something.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha damn! I should have a total of 22 in my 95 right now.
> Whats your trimming list?! Ill probably want something.


Lol. That's what I'm saying.:icon_cool


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That's what I'm saying.:icon_cool





jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha damn! I should have a total of 22 in my 95 right now.
> Whats your trimming list?! Ill probably want something.


Nothing worth shipping, since I haven't had co2 alot of the growth ( It's at the surface of the water) has a lot of algae... I'll be trimming a good amount, but most of it will be headed to the trash. Once I get good trimmings I'll let you guys know.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll be first in line.  that's if there's anything I like.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I'll be first in line.  that's if there's anything I like.


Probably nothing you like, I don't have anything cool.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Bday Zach and I hope you got some good shots off that new camera of yours  Don't be shy n post up.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Happy Bday Zach and I hope you got some good shots off that new camera of yours  Don't be shy n post up.


Thanks, Nick! It was pretty difficult due to the lighting there, but I got some pretty good ones I think. I'm editing a bunch now, I should have some in the next few days. I've got a lot of pictures to dig through and edit....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Nick! It was pretty difficult due to the lighting there, but I got some pretty good ones I think. I'm editing a bunch now, I should have some in the next few days. I've got a lot of pictures to dig through and edit....


What do you use to edit?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

By the way, Zach, I forgot to tell you, you are getting much better at the pictures, yes. Nick's taught you well.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> What do you use to edit?


For now just GIMP... may look into photoshop soon



sewingalot said:


> By the way, Zach, I forgot to tell you, you are getting much better at the pictures, yes. Nick's taught you well.


Thank you, Sara! I didn't plan to upload pics tonight... but I think I'm going to stay up and get some up! I'll start a new thread with them, and post a link here. Yep, Nick is an awesome teacher!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> For now just GIMP... may look into photoshop soon
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sara! I didn't plan to upload pics tonight... but I think I'm going to stay up and get some up! I'll start a new thread with them, and post a link here. Yep, Nick is an awesome teacher!


Got ya. I have Photoshop CS5, just have not installed it yet or played around with it at all. I may have to do that soon.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday! i came out of lurking just for you :hihi: 

Amy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> Happy Birthday! i came out of lurking just for you :hihi:
> 
> Amy


Aww thanks, lurker girl!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL it was the best fish one i could find  

Amy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> LOL it was the best fish one i could find
> 
> Amy


Haha, I love it! Thanks, Amy!

Everyone I'm uploading some pictures to photobucket now, so I should have some up in a different thread soon. Just uploading pics from the Newport Aquarium tonight.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

coolio! ill wait up for them 

Amy


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Happy birthday Zachary! Hope you get that biocube!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Happy birthday Zachary! Hope you get that biocube!
> You can call me Bob


Thanks, Bob! Your birthday was Sunday right? Or is it this Sunday? Either way, happy birthday!



SkyGrl said:


> coolio! ill wait up for them
> 
> Amy


Got some pics up!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/l...ion-pictures-picture-warning.html#post1551728


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yay!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I might try to get some fish shots today. If I get any decent ones I'll post em up.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woop woop


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> woop woop


+1000000


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy b'day Zach.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

malaybiswas said:


> Happy b'day Zach.


Thanks, Malay! Nice seeing a new name in this thread. Did you happen to check out any of the previous pages? How do you like the tank? I'm always looking for constructive criticism


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, no Co2 has really been hurting the plants... Lost one of my mother downois, and a few of the ones I got from Nick  .. The red ludwigia was pretty much done, so I pulled it and threw it in the emersed tank. Did a major hack job on everything else.

On the plus side I have 10-12 downoi in the emersed tank right now, so if I lose a bunch I'll have some backup.

Going to take some pictures of the trim now.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Well, no Co2 has really been hurting the plants... Lost one of my mother downois, and a few of the ones I got from Nick  .. The red ludwigia was pretty much done, so I pulled it and threw it in the emersed tank. Did a major hack job on everything else.
> 
> On the plus side I have 10-12 downoi in the emersed tank right now, so if I lose a bunch I'll have some backup.
> 
> Going to take some pictures of the trim now.


That sucks on the plants man. It is amazing how dependent the plants become on stuff like that once you start using it. Looking forward to the pics man.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Everything looks pretty sad after the trim... hopefully I get some nice new growth after a while.










If I have time tomorrow I will post a better photo


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Even after the lack of CO2 and the trim, it looks pretty good. Trimming it may induce it to grow like a weed for a while.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Atleast the anubias still looks nice.  

Everything will bounce back for sure. What's your dosing?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Atleast the anubias still looks nice.
> 
> Everything will bounce back for sure. What's your dosing?


The anubias has a fair amount of algae... 
PPS pro until I run out of my solution then I'll switch to a modified EI dosing.



cableguy69846 said:


> Even after the lack of CO2 and the trim, it looks pretty good. Trimming it may induce it to grow like a weed for a while.


Thanks, Cable... I needed some positive comments lol. 

The plants themselves are pretty healthy, it just looks a little depressing with the amount of trimming I did, ha!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha it'll always look ugly with major trimming.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

It'll be all good man. With all the ferts and the CO2 back on, it will be no time before it looks like a jungle again.

Take a look at my thread too. Tons of stuff.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha it'll always look ugly with major trimming.


True.. I'm just not used to it because I don't normally do trims this big, ha.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> It'll be all good man. With all the ferts and the CO2 back on, it will be no time before it looks like a jungle again.
> 
> Take a look at my thread too. Tons of stuff.


*facepalm* I still don't have Co2.... My tank is sitting at work waiting for the boss to go get it filled with all the others. :hihi:

I'll take a look.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> *facepalm* I still don't have Co2.... My tank is sitting at work waiting for the boss to go get it filled with all the others. :hihi:
> 
> I'll take a look.


Lol. When is he going to get around to that? Tell him to get on it man.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. When is he going to get around to that? Tell him to get on it man.


Sent him an email a few minutes ago. Yesterday and the day before he was at Backer.. Giant convention of all things pets in Chicago. He's bringing some cool stuff back. 8 rimless tank set ups from Innovative Marine. Some frog stuff from Zoo Med. And some LED fixtures.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Sent him an email a few minutes ago. Yesterday and the day before he was at Backer.. Giant convention of all things pets in Chicago. He's bringing some cool stuff back. 8 rimless tank set ups from Innovative Marine. Some frog stuff from Zoo Med. And some LED fixtures.


Nice. The LED fixtures coming out now are pretty awesome. I may have to try one out sometime.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice. The LED fixtures coming out now are pretty awesome. I may have to try one out sometime.


Yep, we have been using and selling the MVAVA LED fixtures, which are amazing! Just wanted to branch out a bit and offer more product for sale.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Yep, we have been using and selling the MVAVA LED fixtures, which are amazing! Just wanted to branch out a bit and offer more product for sale.


Don't think I have heard of those. The only ones I have seen are the Marineland ones and some I can't remember the names of. I just know they look cool. Lol.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> True.. I'm just not used to it because I don't normally do trims this big, ha.


Haha my ditch is gonna look horrible after my trims.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Don't think I have heard of those. The only ones I have seen are the Marineland ones and some I can't remember the names of. I just know they look cool. Lol.


Look up MVAVA... Marineland fixtures are toys compared to the MVAVA fixtures


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha my ditch is gonna look horrible after my trims.


Make sure you post those pics so I can feel better about my tank!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Make sure you post those pics so I can feel better about my tank!


Hahaha for sure! Although it looks pretty bad right now.  need some major S. Repens. And lots of other stems.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha for sure! Although it looks pretty bad right now.  need some major S. Repens. And lots of other stems.


I got a ton of extra stems. If you want some, shoot me a PM. I am going to try and separate them tomorrow morning.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha for sure! Although it looks pretty bad right now.  need some major S. Repens. And lots of other stems.


 lol show me a pic!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got a plant list and will stick with it so I don't get a TON of stems.  

_Rotala macradra sp. Japan red[censored]
Rotala sp. Vietnam[censored]
Rotala mexicana green[censored]
Lugwigia inclinata[censored]
Lugwigia inclinata var. Verticillatta 'Patanal'
Pogostemon stellatus broad leaf
Pogostemin stellatus narrow leaf
Pogostemon Yatabeanus[censored]
Didiplis diandra[censored]
Hygrophila kompakt.[censored]
Sygnonanthus Belem[censored]
Sygnonanhus sp. Madeira[censored]
Limnophila sp. Broad[censored]
ALTERNANTHERA REINECKII 'ROSAEFOLIA'
LUDWIGIA PALUSTRIS
LUDWIGIA SP. 'RED'
LOBELIA CARDINALIS 'SMALL FORM'
LINDERNIA SP. 'INDIA'_


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> I got a plant list and will stick with it so I don't get a TON of stems.
> 
> _Rotala macradra sp. Japan red[censored]
> Rotala sp. Vietnam[censored]
> ...


That is quite a list. I will have to see what I have. I got a bunch from wkndracer and it was just the stuff he trimmed off.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

So, My boss finally went and filled my co2 up, so I should have it hooked back up tomorrow. I'm surprised the algae isn't worse than it is. The downoi is taking it the worst.. hopefully it will rebound, if not I have some extras in the emersed to restart with....


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

How bout some random pics of yer work froggy tank? w close ups!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll try to get some pics of the 300g on Sunday.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

Next time you Co2 runs out! Go grab two 2liter pop bottles and make yourself some yeast and sugar DIY Co2 system! A little is better then none!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

ibmikmaq said:


> Next time you Co2 runs out! Go grab two 2liter pop bottles and make yourself some yeast and sugar DIY Co2 system! A little is better then none!


Honestly it wouldn't have been an issue had I had a plan, ha. I knew the co2 was running low, I just didn't acknowledge it until it was too late. The boss was out of town when I ran out, and I always have him get it filled for me.. Either way, I'll be picking my tank up today or tomorrow, so I;ll be fine.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Was expecting a disaster with the no co2 talk. Tank doesn't look half bad, truthfully. 

Oh and did I ever tell you I worked at a petstore for a total of like 3 hours? After being told to throw away still live but sick fish and seeing a coworker literally rip the tail off a gecko from the base and seeing the state of the animals they kept out of sight from the public, I walked out.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Was expecting a disaster with the no co2 talk. Tank doesn't look half bad, truthfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and did I ever tell you I worked at a petstore for a total of like 3 hours? After being told to throw away still live but sick fish and seeing a coworker literally rip the tail off a gecko from the base and seeing the state of the animals they kept out of sight from the public, I walked out.


Thanks, Sara! I actually expected the tank to do a lot worse.. but it really hasn't done much. I've got some algae.. the plants aren't growing fast.. losing some color.. and some downoi is melting. Other than that things are good.

That's horrible, Sara. I assure you that is now how the place I work at is. We aren't a chain store... also, believe it or not all of our livestock is in view of the public. ( With the exception of some tiny cuttle fish we are raising up) If things like that happened at my store I'd leave in a second.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Downoi is the one plant that really seems to respond quickly to deficiencies, huh? You should see my poor little guys. Plants will be fine in no time.

This was a chain store and I was shocked at the treatment of animals. Unfortunately, most of the petstores here are chains and the others are no longer any good. Either crappy service or just poor/sick selections. That's why I love the forum.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Downoi is the one plant that really seems to respond quickly to deficiencies, huh? You should see my poor little guys. Plants will be fine in no time.
> 
> This was a chain store and I was shocked at the treatment of animals. Unfortunately, most of the petstores here are chains and the others are no longer any good. Either crappy service or just poor/sick selections. That's why I love the forum.


Yep, it mine really isn't happy with the lack of Co2.
I hope so!

That's too bad. You should move here and come to my store! :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Took out some more rocks that were hidden by plants.. I think I'll plant some random crypts in their place. Probably grab a few tomorrow. Also did a 10g water change because I was bored. :hihi: Plus I'm wanting to switch to 100% RO so I can start keeping some erios and other softwater plants in the future.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone interested in a few pics?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes!!!!!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I was beginning to think you guys were going to follow through with the whole ignoring me thing. :hihi:

Pics in a few!


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

We're always interested in pics


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

No FTS, but here are a few random shots I took earlier,

Mr. Nurri 'Mutated' ( I need to get him some root tabs, since he has slowed down in growth)









Left side looking to the right









This crypt bush is getting rather large....









Honeycomb! ( Sorry for bad photo, he was way in the back, so I had to zoom in and focus on just him) 









This is where I will be putting some random crypts!









Despite the lack of co2 some Downoi is still sending out babies.









Hygrophila odora to the left, amanos on the wood.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I forgot about that. My b jkan. I'll start ignoring you now. And I won't comment on your pics! 


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> I forgot about that. My b jkan. I'll start ignoring you now. And I won't comment on your pics!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


That's mean, Bob!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Rotala mexicana green[censored]


Good luck finding that one...

LOVE THE HONEYCOMB PIC, btw. :angel:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> LOVE THE HONEYCOMB PIC, btw. :angel:


Haha, Phillip. I think you have a honeycomb radar. Every time I post a pic of one you comment. roud: Maybe I should post pics of them more often.

Thanks, Dude!

Oh, how are yours doing?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, Phillip. I think you have a honeycomb radar. Every time I post a pic of one you comment. roud: Maybe I should post pics of them more often.
> 
> Thanks, Dude!
> 
> Oh, how are yours doing?


Pretty good... they keep growing! I'm waiting for them to start breeding so i have mini-honeycombs. :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Pretty good... they keep growing! I'm waiting for them to start breeding so i have mini-honeycombs. :biggrin:


 yeah, if mine grow anymore they are gonna be huge for honeycombs! I hope mine start breeding as well! They definitely seem happy, so who knows.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> I forgot about that. My b jkan. I'll start ignoring you now. And I won't comment on your pics!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Wait what? I think I missed something. Lol 


zachary908 said:


> That's mean, Bob!


yea that's mean! 


AzFishKid said:


> Good luck finding that one...
> 
> LOVE THE HONEYCOMB PIC, btw. :angel:


I'll probably skip that.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Wait what? I think I missed something. Lol


He's saying he is going to ignore me. :hihi: 

Kinda like someone else who didn't comment on the pics. :flick:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

remember, we are boycotting his journal cuz he steals everybodies posts!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Any more pics of the H Odora?

Craig


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Give me a bit and I'll take some for you, Craig!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are some more photos of the Hygrophila Odora, Craig. Please pay no attention to the algae on it.. still without Co2 :hihi:

Oh, I pulled out a piece that I had just stuck in my emersed set up, so you could get a better look. ( It's only been there since yesterday, so it's still in submersed form.)


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

That stuff is pretty cool looking.  Great pics thanks!

Craig


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

It's a pretty neat plant. Hopefully it will be algae free again once I get my co2 back up. Anytime, Craig!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice pics man.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> remember, we are boycotting his journal cuz he steals everybodies posts!


Haha oh yea! Dude so are you....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice pics man.


Thanks, Cable.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Cable.


No problem man.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Sweet, how did you come by this plant? I've never seen Hygrophila Odora is this something new in the aquarium?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got it from a member on the forum. If I can find his name I'll post it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Sweet, how did you come by this plant? I've never seen Hygrophila Odora is this something new in the aquarium?





zachary908 said:


> Got it from a member on the forum. If I can find his name I'll post it.


That is an awesome plant. I wouldn't mind having some at some point.:bounce:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I want some.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That is an awesome plant. I wouldn't mind having some at some point.:bounce:





jkan0228 said:


> I think I want some.





150EH said:


> Sweet, how did you come by this plant? I've never seen Hygrophila Odora is this something new in the aquarium?


I'll keep you all in mind.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha oh yea! Dude so are you....



yes!



.. dangit! i just gave him another bump 


that plant is real cool zach!

i love the honeycomb. and your tank looks great. i want a FTS!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> .. dangit! i just gave him another bump
> 
> 
> that plant is real cool zach!
> ...


:hihi:

Thank you, Bob! I knew you couldn't boycott me for long. PP bros gotta stick together you know!

I'll take a FTS tomorrow, just for you. roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yep. you gotta post in my journal more then!

woohoooo!!! i wont be here tomorrow though. ill be at the orchid show!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> yep. you gotta post in my journal more then!
> 
> woohoooo!!! i wont be here tomorrow though. ill be at the orchid show!!


Honestly I try to post everytime I see you thread, I miss it if it isn't close to the top. You will have to start bumping it up or something. Or just pm me saying comment in my journal. :hihi:

Well, when you get back you will see it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you should subscribe to it! im subscribed to yours!

 ill see it when i get back, thats correct!  cant wait


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, my goal is by the end of the year to get 30 pages XD


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice on the Odora! I had some a while back. It is a huge potassium sucker. Once it gets acclimated, it grows in nice stalks. Much like it's crazy cousin wisteria. Plant isn't half bad even without co2.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Nice on the Odora! I had some a while back. It is a huge potassium sucker. Once it gets acclimated, it grows in nice stalks. Much like it's crazy cousin wisteria. Plant isn't half bad even without co2.


Thanks, Sara. Actually no Co2 isn't my big problem... well, it's part of it. However the major issue is that I've been running the same amount of light on the tank since before I ran out. Stupid on my part, I know. But... I kinda like seeing the effects on plants, it's neat. I've seen enough though, and I'm hooking up the co2 in a bit.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Co2 is backup.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Woot! hopefully everything will be back into balance.... Just recently gased my amanos.... atleast that what I think i did....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Woot! hopefully everything will be back into balance.... Just recently gased my amanos.... atleast that what I think i did....


Honestly.. realizing that the only plant that did exceptionally bad with the absence of co2 was the downoi...I'm sort of considering growing all my downoi emersed and going low light.What does everyone think?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Honestly.. realizing that the only plant that did exceptionally bad with the absence of co2 was the downoi...I'm sort of considering growing all my downoi emersed and going low light.What does everyone think?


what about all your other stems?! I'd say keep them as they are and they'll probably bounce back... What are you dosing again?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> what about all your other stems?! I'd say keep them as they are and they'll probably bounce back... What are you dosing again?


Well.. if I went low light I could start a crypt collection. I don't really have any super cool stems right now. I'm dosing PPS pro till I run out of my solution, then I will mix up a new solution only this time it will be a modified version of EI.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Well.. if I went low light I could start a crypt collection. I don't really have any super cool stems right now. I'm dosing PPS pro till I run out of my solution, then I will mix up a new solution only this time it will be a modified version of EI.


With crypt I would just bomb the substrate rootmedic ferts since they just gobble it up like candy...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> With crypt I would just bomb the substrate rootmedic ferts since they just gobble it up like candy...


I may have to get some root medic for my tank.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

zachary908 said:


> I may have to get some root medic for my tank.


I gotta 500 or so Osmocote "00" size gel caps if you want a couple, the work good in my tank but I don't use them all the time. You can use them up to every 3 square inches or just stick one in the middle of your Crypt patch and watch the new leaves sprout.

I trimmed a C. wendtii brown leaf that was 8 inches long the other day.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

When it comes to a crypt tank, for me, I think its worth the extra $$ since they last a lot longer than osmocote tabs. I would get complete +, Tourmaline P, and Prosand caps, best combo you can get... IMO


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Why would you go co2 less?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Why would you go co2 less?


I wouldn't go Co2 less.. just lower co2 and lower light. I dunno.. I probably keep it high light because I like the stems.. however if you look at tom barr's tanks then low light should be fine. Maybe I'll just raise the light up, I've been meaning to do it anyway...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Isn't everything growing fine though? Why change your lighting and co2 if things are fine as they are...?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Isn't everything growing fine though? Why change your lighting and co2 if things are fine as they are...?


Easier maintenance I suppose. :hihi: In all honesty I just get bored with things. I tend to switch things up all the time.. I'll stick with how I have it for now. I mean.. soon I will have to 40g emersed tank to keep me occupied.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm just saying, if you add crypts, take out stems whatever you end up doing you mind as well leave the setup alone since it's doing its job as is.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I'm just saying, if you add crypts, take out stems whatever you end up doing you mind as well leave the setup alone since it's doing its job as is.


You are right, Rich. Thanks, Dude! I'm going to add a few standard crypts to the open areas, and If I end up liking it alot I may do away with some stems, and get some rarer crypts.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> You are right, Rich. Thanks, Dude! I'm going to add a few standard crypts to the open areas, and If I end up liking it alot I may do away with some stems, and get some rarer crypts.


I hope I didn't come off as being a jerk or anything, just don't mess with something that is working fine. If you end up feeling like you can use less light down the road just unscrew a bulb or something simple that way if you end up changing your mind you dont have to readjust everything. You could always look into some rare-er slow growing stems too replace your quick growing ones.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I hope I didn't come off as being a jerk or anything, just don't mess with something that is working fine. If you end up feeling like you can use less light down the road just unscrew a bulb or something simple that way if you end up changing your mind you dont have to readjust everything. You could always look into some rare-er slow growing stems too replace your quick growing ones.


No, of course not. I often over look simple things. You are completely right. I will leave it put.  Yeah, I think I am going to head the direction of rarer plants.. that's one of the reasons I'm switching to RO.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I wouldn't go Co2 less.. just lower co2 and lower light. I dunno.. I probably keep it high light because I like the stems.. however if you look at tom barr's tanks then low light should be fine. Maybe I'll just raise the light up, I've been meaning to do it anyway...


dont mess with it!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Why mess with a good thing? I am with Rich on this. Just tweek the plants a little, that is all.:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! Leave it with the stems.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well... looks like I'm keeping it if everyone thinks I should. :hihi: Maybe I'll just work my way towards more rare and slow growing plants, like Rich suggested.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Well... looks like I'm keeping it if everyone thinks I should. :hihi: Maybe I'll just work my way towards more rare and slow growing plants, like Rich suggested.


+1roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Well... looks like I'm keeping it if everyone thinks I should. :hihi: Maybe I'll just work my way towards more rare and slow growing plants, like Rich suggested.


roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Did a water change. Should be getting close to 100% RO in the tank, then I can start getting some rarer softwater species. Really wanting to try some erios in the future. I added a crypt Wendtii red, and a wendtii bronze. And an unknown plant that looks awesome.. I'll have to get some pics in a bit.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bob, that FTS you wanted is incoming. Also got a picture of one of the new wendtiis and the mystery plant!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Bob, that FTS you wanted is incoming. Also got a picture of one of the new wendtiis and the mystery plant!


I think Bob is playing in the saltwater today. Lol.:icon_lol:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

You are probably right, Cable. Oh well, maybe some other people will enjoy these.

Wendtii









Mystery plant ( I love the color on it!)









And the FTS


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice FTS!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I will enjoy them. :biggrin:

Oooohhhh, aaaaaahhhhhh. Lol.

But, for real, it looks good man. That mystery plant is pretty awesome.

What kind of wendtii is that? A regular one? I am asking, cuz, I am growing some wendtii 'red' and thought now you may be interested in a couple.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Nice FTS!


Thanks, Craig! Means a lot coming from you!


cableguy69846 said:


> It looks good man. That mystery plant is pretty awesome.
> 
> What kind of wendtii is that? I am asking, cuz, I am growing some wendtii 'red' and thought now you may be interested in a couple.roud:


Thank you, Cable. Yeah, posted an ID thread for it.

Well, supposedly that is a red. :hihi: Sure doesn't look like it though. Crypts are weird though, they look different in every tank, I'm sure it will change in the next few weeks.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Craig! Means a lot coming from you!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Cable. Yeah, posted an ID thread for it.
> ...


I think you are right on the ID. It looks like mine. Hopefully it will get a bit redder for you. That is a nice plant though.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I think you are right on the ID. It looks like mine. Hopefully it will get a bit redder for you. That is a nice plant though.roud:


Who knows hat it will end up looking like. I just got an ID on the mystery plant. It is Crypt Albida.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Who knows hat it will end up looking like. I just got an ID on the mystery plant. It is Crypt Albida.


That is true. I am going to zap mine with some root tabs and see what that does. I would love to get my hands on some Mi Oya, but not sure it will happen.

Never heard of that crypt. I may have to look it up.:icon_bigg


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That is true. I am going to zap mine with some root tabs and see what that does. I would love to get my hands on some Mi Oya, but not sure it will happen.
> 
> Never heard of that crypt. I may have to look it up.:icon_bigg


Post a WTB thread, people got it. You should grab yourself a crypt Nurri 'Mutated' !

I believe Albida is fairly common. I mean... my store can order it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Post a WTB thread, people got it. You should grab yourself a crypt Nurri 'Mutated' !
> 
> I believe it's fairly common.


I may do that. Have to wait a few weeks though. All my funds are taken up until after Christmas pretty much.:icon_conf


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

zachary908 said:


> Post a WTB thread, people got it. You should grab yourself a crypt Nurri 'Mutated' !
> 
> I believe Albida is fairly common. I mean... my store can order it.


Not commonly grown at all  FAN produces it but I've only seen it being sold a handful of times on the forums and only once at the LFS.

The mutated looks the same submersed as the normal one from Pahang and that's a bit cheaper


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Not commonly grown at all  FAN produces it but I've only seen it being sold a handful of times on the forums and only once at the LFS.
> 
> The mutated looks the same submersed as the normal one from Pahang and that's a bit cheaper


Awesome! It's almost always available through Jermack, so I'll have to order it in for work more often. 

You are right, I have both and I can only tell the difference beacause one is smaller. :hihi:

Thanks for all the info, CT! Nice to see a new name in my thread as well! roud:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Watch out for my random comments! That's what I do hehe

Find some Proserpinaca pectinata for me and you'll be my next best friend:icon_bigg 

One of my random friends has a short C. albida carpet that's bright orange so that might be something for you to look into since you have ready access to it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Watch out for my random comments! That's what I do hehe
> 
> Find some Proserpinaca pectinata for me and you'll be my next best friend:icon_bigg
> 
> One of my random friends has a short C. albida carpet that's bright orange so that might be something for you to look into since you have ready access to it.


Random comments are welcome here, Dude!

I'll keep an eye out for it, hopefully doing a huge order with Jermack soon, so I will look then.

That sounds awesome! Is the bright orange like the one I have a variant? Or are they all that color? I'll definitely be getting some more.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Here's hers










It stays short for her.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Here's hers
> 
> It stays short for her.


Nice. I'm willing to bet mine will grow short as well, due to the high light. The tank I got it from was pretty low light. No dosing, and no Co2.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn dude. Nice fts!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Damn dude. Nice fts!


Thanks, brotha!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I should be getting a good amount of new plants soon... just need to get more info and throw some cash in the bank. :hihi:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking great great, coming together real well.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Looking great great, coming together real well.


Thank you, 2 in 10. As you can tell by the most recent pic it's a little rough looking right now. However, since I have co2 up again everyhting should bounce back nicely.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thank you, 2 in 10. As you can tell by the most recent pic it's a little rough looking right now. However, since I have co2 up again everyhting should bounce back nicely.


Congrats on getting the CO2 back. It has done wonders for my tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

So, I think I may throw my group of gardneri killifish into this tank. I don't really have the time to keep up the tank they are in now, and they are such pretty fish I'd hate to get rid of them. How do you guys think they will do with my current livestock? I've had them with adult tiger shrimp with no issues. I'm more concerned about the microrasboras I will be adding soon...


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think they may eat the rasboras.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I think they may eat the rasboras.


That's what I'm worried about.. I may put them in tonight, and when I get the rasboras I suppose I'll watch em for a bit. If they mess with them I'll probably rehome the gardneris.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> That's what I'm worried about.. I may put them in tonight, and when I get the rasboras I suppose I'll watch em for a bit. If they mess with them I'll probably rehome the gardneris.


Tough decision there. Good luck.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Plants that I'm working on acquiring soon..

Tonina Fluvatilis
Erio sp. type 2
Bacopa sp. Japan
Mini pelia
Fissidens fontanus
Crypt Affinis
Crypt x pupurea.
Staurogyne sp. Purple


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

The killis are floating in the 75g.. lets hope it works out.

Bob, did you see the most recent pics? Wasn't sure since I didn't see you comment on them. :flick:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

guess i missed them! just looked though!

the FTS looks great!  its growing alright!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> the FTS looks great!  its growing alright!


Thanks, bob! Ha, it hasn't grown much at all since the trim! Now that I have co2 again though.. I'm getting new sideshoots, and the anubias is pearling like crazy!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I moved a few things around on the right side to make it a bit more open.. created somewhat of a path to the back of the tank. I like it, although it will probably just be ruined when I get more plants :help:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Well, I moved a few things around on the right side to make it a bit more open.. created somewhat of a path to the back of the tank. I like it, although it will probably just be ruined when I get more plants :help:


Lol. Happens to the best of us.

BTW, check out my thread.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> BTW, check out my thread.


Checked it earlier.. just haven't commented. I'll go comment now.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Checked it earlier.. just haven't commented. I'll go comment now.


Groovy.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Let see pics!


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Let see pics!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Lol. You really don't waste time.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

It's a bit late to take pictures... I'll try to get some tomorrow. I'm going to a pumpkin farm with my homeschool group, so no promises. I'll do my best though. Should be ordering my new plants tomorrow!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. You really don't waste time.:hihi:


nope 



zachary908 said:


> It's a bit late to take pictures... I'll try to get some tomorrow. I'm going to a pumpkin farm with my homeschool group, so no promises. I'll do my best though. Should be ordering my new plants tomorrow!


have fun on your field trip 

i have co-op today.. its red white and blue day. idk what to wear!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I will, Bob


So, I'm a little bored waiting for it to be tiime to go, so I figured I'd make a current plant list

Ammania Senegalensis
Anubias Nana
Barclaya Longifolia 'red'
Cabomba Silvertip
Crypt Nurri
Crypt Nurri 'mutated'
Crypt wendtii 'red'
Crypt Wendtii 'bronze'
Crypt Wendtii 'Green'
Crypt Albida
Hygrophila polysperma
Hygrophila Tiger
Hygrophila Odora
Hygrophila Corymbosa 'compact'
Java Fern
Ludwigia Repens
Ludwigia Arcuata
Lobelia Cardinalis
Limnophilia sessliflora
Pogostemon helferi
Pogostemon yatabeanus
Riccia Fluvitans
Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala Macrandra 
Staurogyne Bihar
Xmas Moss

I think that is everything!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red, white, and blue? Just a thought.





Lol.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice list!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just got my plants and fish from Nick! Let me tell you guys, if you haven't had the pleasure of doing buisness with him you really need to break out the cash for some amazing plants. Top notch quality, and amazing packing

I ordered:

5x Erio type two ( stem)
5x Tonina Fluvatilis
5x Bacopa sp. Japan
1x Unknown erio (crown). 
1x Fissidens golfball
1x 2x2 mesh mini pellia

Extras that were thrown in:
At least 3-4 Extra stems of Erio type two
2 stems of Ludwigia Pantanal
extra Fissidens

The fish I got were M. Kubotai, and they look extremely healthy. They are currently acclimating.

I will have pics this evening.

Thanks again, Nick! And Amy! :icon_mrgr


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You cleaned me out dude. Thanks for the ups though. Much appreciated!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> You cleaned me out dude. Thanks for the ups though. Much appreciated!


Haha, you better get to growing then, Bro! How's that plant farm you were working on going? Also I just realized Amy gave me an extra stem of the Tonina as well!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hey zach checkout my journal.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Check out the new banner in my signature, guys. 

Inspired by Da Plant Mans awesome Banner in his signature!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats pretty cool! i want one haha. how did you get an image in your siggy?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> thats pretty cool! i want one haha. how did you get an image in your siggy?


When you go to edit signature there is a button to insert a picture, just like when you do it in Journals. You should make one for your tank!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ooohhh. i see. maybe i should.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> ooohhh. i see. maybe i should.


Do it! All the cool kids have one. 

I'm going to eat some dinner, and then I'll probably take some pictures of the tank. After that I may update my plant list.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm losing my collectoritis ahhhh.....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> I'm losing my collectoritis ahhhh.....


Don't do it, man! Collectoritis is awesome!!! 

In all seriousness .. maybe one day I will have a nice looking tank with a scape, but for now I'm happy with my pile of plants. It may not look great, but I do enjoy it. So that is good enough for me.

Going to take pics now.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

zachary908 said:


> Don't do it, man! Collectoritis is awesome!!!
> 
> In all seriousness .. maybe one day I will have a nice looking tank with a scape, but for now I'm happy with my pile of plants. It may not look great, but I do enjoy it. So that is good enough for me.
> 
> Going to take pics now.


:hihi: Think I have removed about 50% of my plant list.... :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> :hihi: Think I have removed about 50% of my plant list.... :biggrin:


Dang! Let me know if you get rid of some nice red plants. My tank could use a few.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

zachary908 said:


> Dang! Let me know if you get rid of some nice red plants. My tank could use a few.


Kept most of my reds surely they will need to be trimmed in the future though.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Where are the top shots you promised?!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics! woohoo!!

just did a signiature banner. but i cant fit my journal links.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Woah... All your signature banners makes me wanna do one... But I'm not really the best artist in all aspects... anyone wanna make me one? :biggrin:
Btw, not to spam but I made a new group 
I'm sure lots of will join


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wanna pay me? rofl i cant figure out the right dimensions to let you have room for a link or two


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha nah...  
I can just take the links off so I size like yours or zachs will be perfect!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

send me two or three nice pics...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Knock yourself out~


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you gotta pick which you think are best. haha


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh I'll let you do that... haha jkjk, I will once i finish ma homework!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha NO thats the hard part!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

do you want it for your 75 or 11.4?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll do it for my 95... Not really sure people wanna see a banner ugly moss and crypts... haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Where are the top shots you promised?!


I wasn't able to get any good top shots.  But I got some nice shots of other stuff! Let me touch them up and I will upload in a bit.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> pics! woohoo!!
> 
> just did a signiature banner. but i cant fit my journal links.


Then make it smaller :iamwithst :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I wasn't able to get any good top shots.  But I got some nice shots of other stuff! Let me touch them up and I will upload in a bit.


cant wait!



zachary908 said:


> Then make it smaller :iamwithst :hihi:


<-------:iamwithst


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, I think me and bob just spammed a full page... :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woohooo got it!!

JEff- so true! haha but its okay zach likes the attention


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, now we should boycott his thread until he finishes with his pics


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yes... move it to my journal! your not very good at boycotting by the way!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, what are you talking about?! You have like almost 100 pages....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

well its mostly me who is talking...... wow we really arent good at boycotting... lets moce to my thread. i feel the need to rant!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

This will show you how riccia can take over.. when I set this tank up I did not put any in it.... it hitchhiked on my X mas moss... now look at it.




























Thought this looked cool










Erio type 2 ( From Nick)



















Tonina ( From Nick)










Unknown super sexy Erio ( From Nick) Hope I can keep this sucker alive









Fissidens (From Nick) Anyone that has Fissidens in there scape that looks good .. you are offically awesome in my book. this stuff is a PITA to tie down.










Amano shrimp! They are doing a great job cleaning up the algae that came with the lack of co2.













































Killi fish! They are a bit beat up right now.. the males have bene fighting a lot since being moved to a bigger tank. Go figure...













































Rummynose 









My new Microrabora Kubotai ( From Nick) I absolutely love the little buggers, but they are super fast.. which makes it really difficult to photograph them anyway, here are the best shots I got.


















Oh, and look at this anubias pearl!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats looking great!!! Geez, did you order Nicks tank? :hihi: The fiss will grow out to look better. Really diggin this scape now


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha dude! Love the new pics... That riccia is beast! So is the anubias


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Thats looking great!!! Geez, did you order Nicks tank? :hihi: The fiss will grow out to look better. Really diggin this scape now


Thanks a ton, Chad! Haha, I cleared him out. :hihi: Got a package coming from Cardinal Tetra as well.. I believe it will be here tomorrow!

I'll post a FTS in a bit.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow dude. Love the plants and fish. Especially the Microrabora Kubotai. Pretty awesome looking fish. Nice sig too by the way.:icon_smil


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha dude! Love the new pics... That riccia is beast! So is the anubias


Thanks, man! yeah, I love the riccia! I'm waiting for it to cover that whole branch.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow dude. Love the plants and fish. Especially the Microrabora Kubotai. Pretty awesome looking fish. Nice sig too by the way.:icon_smil


Thanks, Cable! I'll have to post a FTS in a bit


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woohoo the boycot worked! 

nice pics!

i love the riccia!! ppl hate it, but i think its super awesome! that second image is great!

your photography has really improved!!

those erios are really nice!!!! i love them!

nice top of the water shots! they look cool. its hard to get nice shots from above. when i try, i remove the light and use an OB flash pointed through the side glass.


those amanos are nice!!

wow the kubotai are great!! they are so colorful! i want some!!

look at that anubias go!!!! my anubias is always a great pearler too!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha now I know what I want from you.... XD for the blyxa trade hehehe


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Thats looking great!!! Geez, did you order Nicks tank? :hihi: The fiss will grow out to look better. Really diggin this scape now





jkan0228 said:


> Haha dude! Love the new pics... That riccia is beast! So is the anubias





zachary908 said:


> Thanks a ton, Chad! Haha, I cleared him out. :hihi: Got a package coming from Cardinal Tetra as well.. I believe it will be here tomorrow!
> 
> I'll post a FTS in a bit.





cableguy69846 said:


> Wow dude. Love the plants and fish. Especially the Microrabora Kubotai. Pretty awesome looking fish. Nice sig too by the way.:icon_smil





zachary908 said:


> Thanks, man! yeah, I love the riccia! I'm waiting for it to cover that whole branch.





zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Cable! I'll have to post a FTS in a bit



all ninja'd me! sheesh you guys are fast

i want a FTS!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yep. thanks for the pics. the killis are real nice too!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha now I know what I want from you.... XD for the blyxa trade hehehe


What is it you are wanting?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here you go, guys!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good man.:icon_wink



Wish I had a better monitor, it would look even better.:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I see plenty of room for some nice blyxa..


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I see plenty of room for some nice blyxa..


I've got Crypt Affinis, Crypt x purpurea, and Staurogyne 'Purple' Coming in the mail tomorrow, hopefully. :hihi:

What plant of mine were you wanting anyway?

Maybe one day I'll get some of your blyxa.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Are those new fish I see?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Downoi and Tonia...  Maybe some mystery erio if it starts to split


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Is that _Tonina fluviatilis 'lotus blossom'_?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Downoi and Tonia...  Maybe some mystery erio if it starts to split


I'll keep you in mind. Hopefully I can keep the Erio and the Tonina alive..



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Are those new fish I see?


Indeed they are! roud:


AzFishKid said:


> Is that _Tonina fluviatilis 'lotus blossom'_?


I know it's Tonina Fluviatilis.. what variant I have no clue. I got it from Nick


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Is that _Tonina fluviatilis 'lotus blossom'_?


That is correct sir. 



Zach - the tank looks fantastic buddy!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Is that _Tonina fluviatilis 'lotus blossom'_?


That is way too long for me to remember..


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> That is correct sir.
> 
> Zach - the tank looks fantastic buddy!


Thanks, bro! And thank you for stopping by! roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice top down shots! Cool to see the different colors of the bulbs.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Nice top down shots! Cool to see the different colors of the bulbs.


Thanks, Sara! Yep, I'm a fan of different types of bulbs.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

great pics zach!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> great pics zach!


Thank you, Non C!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

looking good. i want to try aot of your plants you have... perhaps a collectoritis tank for Amy? i think so.. *clears throat* Here comes Santa Claus, Here comes Santa Claus.



Lurker.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> looking good. i want to try aot of your plants you have... perhaps a collectoritis tank for Amy? i think so.. *clears throat* Here comes Santa Claus, Here comes Santa Claus.


Hey there, lurker girl! Thanks for the compliments, and for stopping by! Do it, Amy! Collectoritis is great, I'm up to 36 species.  The greatest thing about collectoritis is you don't even have to worry about making it look nice, you just throw plants in wherever they fit.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I was looking at my tank and did a bit of thinking. The Limnophilia sessliflora is growing too fast for my taste. Which in turn is more maintenance to make it look nice. 

I think I will phase it out with the L. Repens. Once that happens I will likely remove the L. Repens located on the far left side of the tank, and replace it with something different. Likely L. Pantanal or Limnophilla Aromatica.. or something similiar.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Did more thinking.. here's the plan, let me know what everyone thinks!

The L. Repens on the left will be moved over to the other L. repens to form a larger stand. In it's place will be Ludwigia Pantanal. The limnophila sessliflora will be removed, and the Hygrophila Odora will take it's place. Where the Hygrophila Odora currently is I will plant Polygonum Sp. Sao Paolo.

The Hygrophila Polysperma will most likely be removed as it grows much to quick more my liking. I will replace it with Rotala Wallichi and hope it grows well this time around

Overall this should balance the tank more and give it nicer color. It will also be less maintenance.

Now I just need to bite the bullet and buy the plants. :hihi: Maybe next week or so.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for looking! Don't forget to check out the pics on page 57 if you haven't already!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Man you put up tons of nice photos and the lights look nice against the water too. Check out the Ghost shrimps tail, I've never noticed this before but he/she has the faux eyes to trick preditors.









I like the Riccia too, it looks really dense and natural over the wood.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, 150EH! Yeah, it's amazing what you can find when you take closeups of stuff.

Ha, the riccia looks natural because it is. Never added it to the tank.. it hitchhiked on moss, and just collected on the wood, and over time it turned into what it is now.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice shots bro... they'd be even better with a macro lense 

Dude those kubotais look great in your tank! So big n healthy! Where'd you get them!!?? LOL


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Nice shots bro... they'd be even better with a macro lense
> 
> Dude those kubotais look great in your tank! So big n healthy! Where'd you get them!!?? LOL


Haha, thanks bro! Trust me a macro lens will be my next purchase... after I get shrimp food.. dogs ate all my Azoo max. :hihi:

Rofl. Thanks again for the awesome fish, dude! I technically owe the boss 10 of em, but he wanted me to acclimate them to my tank first.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like someone's improving with their skillz! Haha I need to catch up!  Is the second shot a hygrophila of some sort?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good man. I really like the pics of the top of the water. They are awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Looks like someone's improving with their skillz! Haha I need to catch up!  Is the second shot a hygrophila of some sort?


Thanks, bro! The improvement is using the manual focus... it's amazing how much better shots you can get when using it. Well.. I got it as Hygrophila lancea.. which it clearly isn't ( I didn't pay much anyway, so I was skeptical in the first place) I later decided it was Hygrophila Tiger, but now that it's colored up I'm questioning that too... I'm not sure what it is anymore. I like it though!



cableguy69846 said:


> Looks good man. I really like the pics of the top of the water. They are awesome.:thumbsup:


Thanks, Dude! I made one of those shots the background on my laptop!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics look great!!!!!!!! thanks for posting


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

First and foremost, your camera skills are great. But second, your glass cleaning before taking picture skills are slippin bro  How bout you clean the water spots and get us about 15 more pics? :hihi: Great job!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> First and foremost, your camera skills are great. But second, your glass cleaning before taking picture skills are slippin bro  How bout you clean the water spots and get us about 15 more pics? :hihi: Great job!


Thanks, Chad! 

:hihi: I was wondering when someone was going to say something about the dirty glass. I'll clean it up and get some new pics tomorrow.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> pics look great!!!!!!!! thanks for posting


Thanks bob.

More pics tomorrow. You can thank Chad. :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriously great camera skills man! I love the first pic. Is that a KR01?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Seriously great camera skills man! I love the first pic. Is that a KR01?


Thanks, dude. It really means a lot! I got it from Cardinal Tetra as x Purpurea. I'm pretty new to the whole crypt scene, what is KR01?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

L4R had some C. cordata "KR01" for sale recently and I figured you got one from him. Nice crypt from a great seller anyway. I wonder if he has any more. Mines tiny


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> L4R had some C. cordata "KR01" for sale recently and I figured you got one from him. Nice crypt from a great seller anyway. I wonder if he has any more. Mines tiny


I believe he said he had several available! You should ask. I also got two affinis from him. One went in this tank, and one into the emersed.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Chad is such an enabler!


You can call me Bob


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I believe he said he had several available! You should ask. I also got two affinis from him. One went in this tank, and one into the emersed.


Excellent choice. Thepics I just posted of the affinis are actually from CT as well. I believe we traded for some green affinis (which I cant seem to find ATM)


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

chad320 said:


> Excellent choice. Thepics I just posted of the affinis are actually from CT as well. I believe we traded for some green affinis (which I cant seem to find ATM)


You sent me a bunch of assorted crypts that time  I do have a green one surviving but IDK what is it lol. It's forming a cluster of babies around the base.

Yeah I have some x purpurea if you ever want any.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Updated page one with a current plant list.

Looks like I need to update my banner as well.....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Didn't get many good pictures today, but I'll have a few that aren't absolutely terrible up in a bit. Stupid cough makes photography difficult..


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Didn't get many good pictures today, but I'll have a few that aren't absolutely terrible up in a bit. Stupid cough makes photography difficult..


Looking forward to the pics. And I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, dude.

Pics are uploading to photobucket now. Like I said, they aren't much to look at... but figured some of you might enjoy them anyway. Even got a FTS for anyone that is interested.

Edit: Chad, if you happen to be reading this... the spots on these next shots aren't from dirty glass. :hihi: The plants were pearling like crazy, and it was getting blown everywhere. So there are tons of micro bubbles. Also.. to get the honeycomb shots I had to throw a ton of food in, so you might see that floating around as well!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice pics man.:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Your skillz seriously are improving..... Your downoi and tonia don't look too bad


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I was pretty disappointed in this set of pics, so I'm glad you guys at least like them.

The Tonina hasn't had time to die yet. Give it a little bit. :hihi:

Downoi is improving but still looks a little rough. It really didn't like going without co2. I lost a few mother plants... I shouldn't lose anymore though, and once all of these ones recover it shouldn't look too bad. If I end up needing more to replace what I lost I've got a dozen or so in the emersed.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, guys! I was pretty disappointed in this set of pics, so I'm glad you guys at least like them.
> 
> The Tonina hasn't had time to die yet. Give it a little bit. :hihi:
> 
> Downoi is improving but still looks a little rough. It really didn't like going without co2. I lost a few mother plants... I shouldn't lose anymore though, and once all of these ones recover it shouldn't look too bad. If I end up needing more to replace what I lost I've got a dozen or so in the emersed.


Can you grow downoi at all without CO2? Or is it a must?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Can you grow downoi at all without CO2? Or is it a must?


I had it in my 5g shrimp tank for a bit and had no issues. I think the problem I had was that it was used to co2, and then all of a sudden it had none, so essentially it just crashed.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I had it in my 5g shrimp tank for a bit and had no issues. I think the problem I had was that it was used to co2, and then all of a sudden it had none, so essentially it just crashed.


Got ya. I thought that too, but was not sure. Thanks.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya. I thought that too, but was not sure. Thanks.


No problem so, are you planning on getting some downoi soon?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> No problem so, are you planning on getting some downoi soon?


I hope so. I will have to wait until the 20 gallon is up and running for real though, and not just a farm tank. That may not be until the spring though, when I get my stand made for the other tanks.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Basically any stem plant or high light plant will crash if you take anything away from it... Light co2 or ferts...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Basically any stem plant or high light plant will crash if you take anything away from it... Light co2 or ferts...


Haha, yep. I didn't "take" the co2 from it, I just ran out. :hihi:

How's my P. erectus doing? roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, yep. I didn't "take" the co2 from it, I just ran out. :hihi:
> 
> How's my P. erectus doing? roud:


Haha yup, once something dramatic changes, BAM its not happy

I actually have no clue right now... Still at a friends house but will LYK tomorrow!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I actually have no clue right now... Still at a friends house but will LYK tomorrow!


Oh. Well, I hope it's growing well! :biggrin: In the next eek or two some things in this tank will be getting changed a bit.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Oh. Well, I hope it's growing well! :biggrin: In the next eek or two some things in this tank will be getting changed a bit.


Haha hopefully BBA won't get to it... Since it did with my C. Helferi.... My CO2 hasn't been consistent these past few days. Tweeking it all the time since my amanos keep dying... Not sure if its from millers microplex or too much co2. The drop checker is green which troubles me...

Hopefully the P. Erectus will stand out!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha hopefully BBA
> 
> Hopefully the P. Erectus will stand out!


BBA better not get to it! :icon_twis

It should look nice. I plan to use it to replace the Limnophilia sessliflora.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> BBA better not get to it! :icon_twis
> 
> It should look nice. I plan to use it to replace the Limnophilia sessliflora.


Looks like a pretty nice replacement....

P. Erectus benefits from all ferts placed into the tank. Roots and Water column.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Looks like a pretty nice replacement....
> 
> P. Erectus benefits from all ferts placed into the tank. Roots and Water column.


I think it will be...

Cool.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I think it will be...
> 
> Cool.


Hopefully your judgement is correct!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Hallows Eve, Folks! If it wasn't so late I'd take some pictures. Maybe tomorrow evening.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great job on the pics and tank, excellent improvement in your picture taking skills.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Great job on the pics and tank, excellent improvement in your picture taking skills.


Thank you, 2 in 10! The tank should start looking a lot better soon. The no co2 for a week plus really took it's tool on some of it. The downoi is growing back strong now though, and everything else is really growing well again!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Love the Nugget and the Killi pics man! Your whole setup is moving along quite well, good job!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Love the Nugget and the Killi pics man! Your whole setup is moving along quite well, good job!


Thanks, Chad!

Posted in your Buce thread. roud:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


>



AMMMG. Honeycomb!
:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you like them, Phillip.

Alright, I'm ordering two more plants tomorrow, and that will be the last of my ordering for a good while..

Next up: Saving for a macro lens. 

Got a raise the other day, so that will help!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ordered my plants today! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So what did you order?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> So what did you order?


It's a secret. :flick: If you are really interested, you can find out by looking through my posts on the forum from the last few days


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll wait for the pics.  I have some S. Repens coming in from Tom that'll be here tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I'll wait for the pics.  I have some S. Repens coming in from Tom that'll be here tomorrow or Thursday.


Fair enough. Nice! I've got some stuff coming from Phillip tomorrow!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an emersed stem of Hygrophila Lancea coming in this week.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I have an emersed stem of Hygrophila Lancea coming in this week.


Cool, whatcha going to do with it?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Cool, whatcha going to do with it?


Plant it and make some hard core $$... which is probably 2 months away considering that its still emersed....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Plant it and make some hard core $$... which is probably 2 months away considering that its still emersed....


Yeah, that and it's a pretty slow grower. I've got a feeling it's gonna drop in price though.. It already has a bit.

That's my problem buying pricey plants to make profit.. they typically drop price, so if I don't want it for my tank I don't generally get it. Can't wait till Bucephalandra drops in price some more!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Yeah, that and it's a pretty slow grower. I've got a feeling it's gonna drop in price though.. It already has a bit.
> 
> That's my problem buying pricey plants to make profit.. they typically drop price, so if I don't want it for my tank I don't generally get it. Can't wait till Bucephalandra drops in price some more!


Hahaha yea I was kidding about that. I just really like the look of the leaves. 

It'll be some time before Buce's drop prices... They grow slower than anubias for crying out loud.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha yea I was kidding about that. I just really like the look of the leaves.
> 
> It'll be some time before Buce's drop prices... They grow slower than anubias for crying out loud.


Yeah, Lancea is a pretty neat plant!

Buce has dropped in price a lot since it's came to the US.

By the way, I've got one comming! :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice!!!!! Looks like its good to have a job after all.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Nice!!!!! Looks like its good to have a job after all.


Ha, I love working! I've definitely enjoyed life more since I started. Not just because of the money, but because I just really enjoy it!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Got the new tank planted!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Already left a comment! roud: It's looking great, man!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks! Commented back btw, 

Still jealous you are getting a buce!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Super excited for the buce to arrive! Got it for a good price, otherwise no way I'd get one. I figured it would be a good end to my plant buying for a while, ha! I'm going back to saving money, otherwise I'll go broke. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Chad is a good guy! He always has the hook up.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Chad is a good guy! He always has the hook up.


Yes he is. I may be getting another package from him real soon.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol what are you ordering this time


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Ha, I love working! I've definitely enjoyed life more since I started. Not just because of the money, but because I just really enjoy it!


Haha yea I would too. I'll probably work at my LFS someday for an internship or something(The West Spot), pretty decent LFS on the West Coast, best in Oregon.

Btw, you got any info on Hygrophila Lancea?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Lol what are you ordering this time


Some DW, and two types of Rose moss he forgot to put in the package he sent me this week.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Btw, you got any info on Hygrophila Lancea?


What kind of info? I've never grown it. I'd shoot Phillip a PM (AzFishKid)


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Will probably upload a few pics in a little bit.

Also, one of my three Barclaya Longifolia plants are getting a little large.... So I may be offering it up for sale on the SnS in the future. Figured I'd gauge interest. That, and I have no clue what it's worth.. any ideas?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

zachary908 said:


> Will probably upload a few pics in a little bit.
> 
> Also, one of my three Barclaya Longifolia plants are getting a little large.... So I may be offering it up for sale on the SnS in the future. Figured I'd gauge interest. That, and I have no clue what it's worth.. any ideas?


How on earth did you even get them in the first place? I never see them for sale anywhere except maybe overseas on aquabid or [Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> How on earth did you even get them in the first place? I never see them for sale anywhere except maybe overseas on aquabid


Got them from the store I work at. Forgot to add it is the red variety as well.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

zachary908 said:


> Got them from the store I work at. Forgot to add it is the red variety as well.


Maybe I should have worked in a pet store in high school...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Maybe I should have worked in a pet store in high school...


Haha, it's a fun job. Plus... I get to pick just about everything we order for freshwater. It's great, the boss hands me the availability lists, and I mark what I think we need and quantities.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> How on earth did you even get them in the first place? I never see them for sale anywhere except maybe overseas on aquabid or [Ebay Link Removed]


In that case. Zach. You should sell me one or trade for some P. Erectus and blyxa. It's for sale now(my blyxa)! 

But pics first.  

Is it a roseate(spelling) plant?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

The one I'm thinking about selling isn't in the best shape, but it isn't a commonly offered plant that I'm aware of, so I figured people may still be interested. I'll go get a pic in a bit.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Was doing some maintenance earlier, and got a few quick pics

FTS 
Some things are in need of a trim, but I'm lazy....









Can't wait till I can remove that stupid rock!








Nick's Tonina is still alive!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the plant I'm considering selling. ( Actual plant in the photos) Anyone have a clue what it's worth?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow Super pretty! It's a good thing I no longer have space in my tank.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Trade you for another Erio?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Trade you for another Erio?


Lets see how the erio I have now does first, bro. If it does well I may be interested in a trade! I'll always have at least one of these Barclayas.




Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow Super pretty! It's a good thing I no longer have space in my tank.


Haha, yeah.. they get a lot bigger too..


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, if nick dont trade you ill buy it. Shoot me a PM. Your pics and tank look great! Good luck with the toninia. I had a hell of a time with that one


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Yeah, if nick dont trade you ill buy it. Shoot me a PM. Your pics and tank look great! Good luck with the toninia. I had a hell of a time with that one


Thanks for the compliments, man! Thanks, I'll need the luck, ha!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha, some folks can grow the crap out of it. I however melt the crap out of it. Its always long and leggy with no bottom leaves


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lol, where did the discus come from?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Lol, where did the discus come from?


Jkan.... the discus has been in there since the tank got set up. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha no way.... You never took pics! Or atleast i never saw them...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Lol, where did the discus come from?





jkan0228 said:


> Haha no way.... You never took pics! Or atleast i never saw them...


:hihi: Have you ever looked at his avatar? :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> :hihi: Have you ever looked at his avatar? :hihi:


:hihi: Apparently he hasn't



jkan0228 said:


> Haha no way.... You never took pics! Or atleast i never saw them...


Jkan... you are weird... apparently you need to go look at my journal! Start from the beginning and you will see how much the tank and my photography have improved! ( Mostly the photography. :hihi: )


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

ooops..... totally forgot about that... :hihi: hahaha my bad...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

You guys are funny :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyways....
Zach I see some room for some blyxa.... XD


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Anyways....
> Zach I see some room for some blyxa.... XD


Where??

I'm poor, Jkan. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Where??
> 
> I'm poor, Jkan. :hihi:


Right smack behind the Erio.... 

Haha coming from the person with a job... I got no job!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Right smack behind the Erio....
> 
> Haha coming from the person with a job... I got no job!


Haha, I'm trying to keep all the area behind the erio clear, I think it looks nice that way!

I've been spending too much money on plants lately, bro. I gotta slow down, ha! How old are you anyway, Jkan? You should try to get a job at your LFS!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahah true.... You've had tons of plants come in.... And still more coming in! 

I'm 15. No car so thats a problem


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahah true.... You've had tons of plants come in.... And still more coming in!
> 
> I'm 15. No car so thats a problem


Yup! Only two more coming in though.

I have no car either. :hihi: I just give my mom gas money for taking me. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, I don't have that much time...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I hear you.. If I wasn't homeschooled there is no way I would have time to work.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wait.....that's a discus and not a flying frisbee? I'm so confused.  Zach, neither Nick or Chad deserve that plant, it belongs to me.  Tank is improving a lot in just a short time. I'm impressed.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i thought they were tye dye frisbees...

speaking of jobs, i might get a job a a big greenhouse here!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Wait.....that's a discus and not a flying frisbee? I'm so confused.  Zach, neither Nick or Chad deserve that plant, it belongs to me.  Tank is improving a lot in just a short time. I'm impressed.


Discus, flying frisbee, who knows. :hihi:
Actually you were the first person to show interest in the Barclaya way back when.. I haven't forgotten. roud: Don't worry, I'll hook all three of you up with one sometime.  Thanks a lot, Sara! Glad you stopped by! 



orchidman said:


> i thought they were tye dye frisbees...
> 
> speaking of jobs, i might get a job a a big greenhouse here!


Haha!

Nice, Bob! Hope you get the job!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i havent actually applied. but i have connections and ppl who know the owners. plus they are all about people who are really interested in plant and hort. so hopefully!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Wait.....that's a discus and not a flying frisbee? I'm so confused.  Zach, neither Nick or Chad deserve that plant, it belongs to me.  Tank is improving a lot in just a short time. I'm impressed.


Haha yea sara. Totally mock me.... 


jkan0228 said:


> In that case. Zach. You should sell me one or trade for some P. Erectus and blyxa. It's for sale now(my blyxa)!
> 
> But pics first.
> 
> Is it a roseate(spelling) plant?


I asked second.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I asked second.


I'll get you all one sometime. 

In fishy news...
I think I may do a trim on the tank tomorrow if I'm not too busy. That way I actually have something to update this boring thread with. I sense this journal dying ..


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You mean do a trim and send me your trimmings? lol Kidding kidding. Don't send me anything I don't want too fiddle with my tank. (can't believe I just said that I don't want to mess with my tank )


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha dude it's okay. My journal dies just about on a daily basis.... You should post what you trim.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> You mean do a trim and send me your trimmings? lol Kidding kidding. Don't send me anything I don't want too fiddle with my tank. (can't believe I just said that I don't want to mess with my tank )


Not really trimming anything cool today. Likely just Hygrophila polysperma,Hygrophila sp 'Bold',Cabomba 'Silvertip', Hygrophila Corymbosa 'compact', and the lilly.



jkan0228 said:


> Haha dude it's okay. My journal dies just about on a daily basis.... You should post what you trim.


I mean dying as in I hardly ever feel like updating this thing anymore.... :hihi:
I'll post pics if I trim.

Oh! Got my buce today, guys! Thanks again, Chad!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Wait.....that's a discus and not a flying frisbee? I'm so confused.  Zach, neither Nick or Chad deserve that plant, it belongs to me.  Tank is improving a lot in just a short time. I'm impressed.


haha 

Three way roshambo? :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> haha
> 
> Three way roshambo? :hihi:


Ha! I've got access to more guys, don't worry. However they will be smaller, but have the bulbs still, so they should grow faster.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope the Buce grows out good for you! Dont sweat the barclaya. Im not in a big hurry. Its nice to finally see someone with a few of them


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope so too! I may do a trim in a bit and get some pics of the tank and new buce! Alright, once I get my paypal going I'll let everyone know. I usually get them pretty cheap, so I'll sell them to you guys cheap. Probably my cost plus a tad extra plus shipping.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, the plan to trim a few things turned into some rearranging and lots o' trimming. 

Few of the main things changed:

*Pulled out the Ludwigia Repens that was in the far left side of the tank, cut off the bottoms and a bunch of the ugly roots, and replated it next to the Ludwigia repens in the back to hopefully form a nice "bush"

* Pulled out the limnophillia sessliflora and planted it where the Ludwigia repens once was ( Far left side by the overflow aka big white pvc pipe)

* Trimmed and moved the Hygrophila Odora to the Limnophilia sessliflora's old spot.

* Moved the Cabomba silvertip in front of the Hygrophila Odora

* Chopped up the lilly

I think that is pretty much it, It looks terrible right now, but I think it will look better in the next week once things straighten out and become happy again.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> haha
> 
> Three way roshambo? :hihi:


I was thinking along the lines of a rock, paper, scissors match? :biggrin:

Zach, looks like you were a busy boy today in the tank. Does that mean pictures soon? (Yeah, I'm like that). And speaking of dying journals, no one even lurks at mine nowadays. The algae scares them. :icon_wink


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I was thinking along the lines of a rock, paper, scissors match? :biggrin:
> 
> Zach, looks like you were a busy boy today in the tank. Does that mean pictures soon? (Yeah, I'm like that). And speaking of dying journals, no one even lurks at mine nowadays. The algae scares them. :icon_wink


If everything looks good tomorrow I'll get some pictures for you, Sara. To be honest I think I made my not so great looking tank look even worse.. Hopefully it will look better in the next week or so. Hey, I lurk yours! I'm not much of a poster now days. I'm going to go take a look at your Journal now!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't you love those days? I am thinking of starting over again if this latest experiment destroys everything. 

Looking forward to pictures. By the way, I was just messing with you a bit since you commented about your thread dying off. I lurk over hear all the time. I am sure others do the same for me. And if not, I don't really mind. I like to journal to record my experiences. Know what I mean?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Don't you love those days? I am thinking of starting over again if this latest experiment destroys everything.
> 
> Looking forward to pictures. By the way, I was just messing with you a bit since you commented about your thread dying off. I lurk over hear all the time. I am sure others do the same for me. And if not, I don't really mind. I like to journal to record my experiences. Know what I mean?


Haha, I know exactly what you mean, Sara! And for that reason I've decided.. that if I only posted pictures when the tank looked good I wouldn't be posting many pictures, So I decided I'm going to go take some pictures of the tank now.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pics of the ugly tank please....  Haha gotta post pics whether its ugly or pretty


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Pics of the ugly tank please....  Haha gotta post pics whether its ugly or pretty


Give me a few more minutes.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Give me a few more minutes.


Btw just updated both of my journals... But just a small update


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Didn't take much time taking the FTS, so the colors are off a lot. Anyway, here it is. I actually think it will look nice once everything grows back in... I took a lot of plant mass out, so it looks a little bare.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

It does look a little bare. But give it a week or two. It will look great.:icon_smil


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I sure hope so. Seems like this tank will look pretty good for about a week or two, then I do a super big trim it looks like crap...then it grows back and repeat. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I sure hope so. Seems like this tank will look pretty good for about a week or two, then I do a super big trim it looks like crap...then it grows back and repeat. :hihi:


That's the nature of the beast my friend.:icon_smil Just give it time, it will look great again.:icon_wink


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That's the nature of the beast my friend.:icon_smil Just give it time, it will look great again.:icon_wink


Yep, it's that stupid high light disease. :icon_twis

I'm going to raise the light up some soon, if I can find a good way to do it.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What are you dosing right now zach?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Yep, it's that stupid high light disease. :icon_twis
> 
> I'm going to raise the light up some soon, if I can find a good way to do it.


Just build a wooden frame to match your stand. Or hang it from the ceiling or wall with hooks of some sort. You could bend some conduit and attach it to the sides or back of the stand too. Many options on that one.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha my tank looks barer.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> What are you dosing right now zach?


I'm dosing the PPS pro solutions. They recommend 1ml per 10 gallons... I dose 15ml. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha my tank looks barer.


Yours is a good bare though. I mine is a holy crap you chopped all your plants up and made a bunch of stumps bare. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I'm dosing the PPS pro solutions. They recommend 1ml per 10 gallons... I dose 15ml. :hihi:



Lol, got a little double dosing there...If your dosing that much you might as well switch to EI! 



zachary908 said:


> Yours is a good bare though. I mine is a holy crap you chopped all your plants up and made a bunch of stumps bare. :hihi:


Haha thanks man!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Lol, got a little double dosing there...If your dosing that much you might as well switch to EI!


I'm too lazy for all of those water changes. I may do a modified version though and change 25%/ weekly...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

They aren't that bad... As long as you have a front door near it...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> They aren't that bad... As long as you have a front door near it...


Nope... which means I've got to bucket it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Nope... which means I've got to bucket it.


Sucks.... Any sinks? You could make an extension of some sort.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I could get a python for cheap.

Stupid question though... How the heck do you know how much water you've taken out when you use one?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well.... You just base it off of how low the water level is.... If you've taken half the height of your water level it's 50%. Although for EI you'll wanna go somewhat higher than 50%


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i hate buckets! id get a python, but im not sure if it will connect to our faucer, i dont think ours has threading to screw it on


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> I hate buckets! I'd get a python, but I'm not sure if it will connect to our faucet, I don't think ours has threading to screw it on.


I actually don't mind buckets too much. I'm used to carrying 5 gallon jugs at work all the time, so it's nothing new.

Bob, you could always get an adapter for your sink at any hardware store.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i hate buckets! id get a python, but im not sure if it will connect to our faucer, i dont think ours has threading to screw it on


You need to take your tip off, it screws off and hides the threads. I don't know the name for it but the tip where your water comes out of the faucet.


----------



## KookScape (Oct 31, 2011)

Love the Pleco! In my opinion, you should show off that wood a little bit more, its a beautiful piece and it seems like it being hidden almost! Show that sucker off!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, I know exactly what you mean, Sara! And for that reason I've decided.. that if I only posted pictures when the tank looked good I wouldn't be posting many pictures, So I decided I'm going to go take some pictures of the tank now.





zachary908 said:


> Didn't take much time taking the FTS, so the colors are off a lot. Anyway, here it is. I actually think it will look nice once everything grows back in... I took a lot of plant mass out, so it looks a little bare.


That is far from ugly or bare. You should always post pictures regardless of how you feel so you can go back and gauge when things going wrong or right in the future. It's a great reference point. Plus, you must admit we are are own worst critics. I will see one leaf out of hundreds that is looking bad and I think the whole tank is horrible. Meanwhile others are not noticing these small flaws. Pictures help us take a step back and say, "Hey, that's not half bad. I really like it!"


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Btw zach, how's the downoi doing?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Sara! I actually decided I like it... after I posted the pictures. :hihi: I'm looking forward to seeing it grow back in!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Btw zach, how's the downoi doing?


Downoi is doing great, Jkan! It's happy to have Co2 again.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Forgot to tell you guys that a little shroom sprouted up on the riccia island. I'll upload some pics of it in a minute!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Forgot to tell you guys that a little shroom sprouted up on the riccia island. I'll upload some pics of it in a minute!


How the heck did that happen?

Mornin' Zach. Glad I am not the only one up at the butt crack of dawn.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> How the heck did that happen?
> 
> Mornin' Zach. Glad I am not the only one up at the butt crack of dawn.:hihi:


I dunno, it just randomly popped up day before yesterday! It's pretty cool though! Editing some pictures now.

Mornin' Cable. I've been up since 9:00, ha!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I dunno, it just randomly popped up day before yesterday! It's pretty cool though! Editing some pictures now.
> 
> Mornin' Cable. I've been up since 9:00, ha!


I woke up at 7 when the fiancee got up to go to work. Did you remember to set your clock back?

I always thought the mushroom thing was a saltwater tank thing. Never knew it to happen in FW.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I woke up at 7 when the fiancee got up to go to work. Did you remember to set your clock back?
> 
> I always thought the mushroom thing was a saltwater tank thing. Never knew it to happen in FW.


Haha, that's the beauty of technology. Most electronics now a days do it on their own! 

Apparently it does. I've got some shrimp pics to post in my OEBT thread as well... not gonna have time to upload them before work though. I'll get the shroom pics up real quick, and then I'm out.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, that's the beauty of technology. Most electronics now a days do it on their own!
> 
> Apparently it does. I've got some shrimp pics to post in my OEBT thread as well... not gonna have time to upload them before work though. I'll get the shroom pics up real quick, and then I'm out.


Sweet. Have fun at work too.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Cable!

Here are the shroom pics, and what the heck, a FTS that hasn't really changed since the last one.

SHROOM!!



























EDIT: Shrimp pics are up as well. I'm off to work. Have a nice day, Cable!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Cable!
> 
> Here are the shroom pics, and what the heck, a FTS that hasn't really changed since the last one.
> 
> EDIT: Shrimp pics are up as well. I'm off to work. Have a nice day, Cable!


No problem man. And have a good one.roud:

That shroom is crazy, and cool all at the same time.:biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That shroom is crazy, and cool all at the same time.:biggrin:


Haha, I know! I wonder how big it will get.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, I know! I wonder how big it will get.


Do you have glass tops on your tank, or no?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Do you have glass tops on your tank, or no?


All open top.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> All open top.


It could get huge then. Doesn't really have anything to constrict the growth.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey, Zach...

































Are we ever going to get a picture of the new buce?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought I posted one the other day.. Guess not. :hihi:

Here she is! :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

How does everyone think some LF albino BN plecos will get along with my Gold Nugget pleco.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just finished planting the Ludwigia Pantanal that I got from Joraan, and all I can say is wow! The stuff came in looking fantastic, great color, and very good sized stems. 

Joraan, if you happen to read this.. thanks again!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

mushroom? thats cool!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, the shroom is dead now though.  I think I squished it when I was planting my Pantanal yesterday. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you squished it? hahahaha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Yep, the shroom is dead now though.  I think I squished it when I was planting my Pantanal yesterday. :hihi:


*facepalm*


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Welp, I'm bored again, and I need some opinions.

I'm considering pulling all of the downoi and planting it in the little "pathway" To the far right, I think it would make the tank look less cluttered. Second I'm considering planting dwarf baby tears for a carpet where the downoi is now. Or should I put the baby tears in the "pathway" and leave the downoi as is?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think that might look good. it loks a little cluttered now, but im not sure that would make it less cluttered.

checkout my journals zach!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i think that might look good. it loks a little cluttered now, but im not sure that would make it less cluttered.
> 
> checkout my journals zach!


Well, I think it might make the substrate up front less cluttered, not the whole tank. There's nothing I can do to help the tank, I have to many plants.....

I've been lurking them, bob. Not doing much posting on here lately, I've got other things I should be doing. :hihi: Just popping in after lunch. Going to run on the_ dreadmill_ In a bit.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that might be a good idea. i say try it and see.... i shouldnt be on here right now either. lol! when you get a chance ceckout my 10g journal. there is a sketch im uploading now of a plan


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I will try it. Gonna pull all the downoi in a bit and replant!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics then! i think im going to go ahead and get the plants


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Did a bit of a rescape. Super happy with the way the right side turned out.. middle looks decent, but the left side.. it looks horrid, really not sure how to make it look better. I need to decide on a decent plant for that corner.

I've got some stuff to do in a bit, but I may get pictures up later tonight.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking forward too se ethe new scape.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Looking forward too see the new scape.


It's actually not a lot different. I pretty much just moved some of the plants around. I'll clean the glass up and take some pics in a bit.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

still cant wait to see it!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Eating some captain crunch right now...:biggrin:

Once I'm done I will stop being lazy and clean the glass/ take some pictures.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i love captain crunch!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I planned to get more photos, however... I forgot to charge my camera battery....

So, I did a bit of rearranging..

*Pulled all downoi and moved it to the "pathway" On the right
* Moved the Hygrophila Polysperma to the back.
*Moved the Hygrophila Bold forward some
*Moved the Ammania Senegalensis up in the left to where you can actually see it

*Planted pantanal in the back right

Some other small things as well. Here are the pics

FTS ( The left side is a little un balanced, I think I nice forground plant will make it look much better, in general the left side needs work, but it will requre some different plants)









Downoi! 









Right side ( I'm REALLY digging the new arrangement on this side I think it will look great once the Pantanal grows in and the downoi spreads a little









That's all for now, let me know what you think.

Also, I need some suggestions for the left side. As always, criticism is welcome!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

*crickets*....

Guess I should have made it a little more exciting. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

haha, dude relax, I get crickets all day. Even now... 

Whats the red stem in the back?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the right side alot, what is that next too the downoi towards the center? I see your issue with the left side... it feels like there is a void, is the bottom of the driftwood there? You could always try another stem plant and make a nice bush there... or some crypts or something, or you could snatch up that bolbitis from speedie lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Whats the red stem in the back?


On the left? it's the pantanal I got from Joraan.



Bahugo said:


> I like the right side alot, what is that next too the downoi towards the center? I see your issue with the left side... it feels like there is a void, is the bottom of the driftwood there? You could always try another stem plant and make a nice bush there... or some crypts or something, or you could snatch up that bolbitis from speedie lol


I believe the plant you are seeing is erio type 2. Neat plant, similar to star grass, but slower growth. Yeah, that's where the bottom of the driftwood is. Yeah, I'm thinking a nice bush stem plant, just not sure what I should use. Bolbitis as a though, but not sure of a good place to attach it.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Any idea's on stem plants? I think a smaller stem (leaf size I mean) would look nice


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm, most rotala would work decent if I kept them trimmed. However, they grow fairly fast... A bacopa sp. would also work, but it doesn't really bush out much.. Gah, I'm stumped.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You need a foreground dude! Do MM or MQ foreground like mine. It's slower growing than most foreground and color would match your tank nicely. Or you can wait for my UG


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> You need a foreground dude! Do MM or MQ foreground like mine. It's slower growing than most foreground and color would match your tank nicely. Or you can wait for my UG


Yep, it definitely needs a foreground! That is what the downoi as doing, until I moved it. :hihi:

MM could work well actually. Got any? UG is tempting, which do you think would look better?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You should do this plant http://bubblesaquarium.com/NewPlants/NewPlants_Limnophila_sp_Vietnam_Popup.htm


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> haha, dude relax, I get crickets all day. Even now...
> 
> Whats the red stem in the back?


same dude. checkout mine and ill checkout yours roud:

i like the right side. although behind the downoi is a dark space. the crypts blend in. it pulls my eye there.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo, that plant could work well on the left side... I may have to look inot getting some.

Bob, I kinda like the dark space there. roud:"


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

okay, as long as thats what your going for


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm going to be super jealous if you get it!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you should get it just for that reason!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

orchidman said:


> same dude. checkout mine and ill checkout yours roud:
> 
> i like the right side. although behind the downoi is a dark space. the crypts blend in. it pulls my eye there.


Deal. Haha yea I agree. But for now, just let everything grow out!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

dont touch it for like 2 weeks and just see how it looks then


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

pics look nice zach.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Deal. Haha yea I agree. But for now, just let everything grow out!





orchidman said:


> dont touch it for like 2 weeks and just see how it looks then


Will do guys, I'm too poor to buy new plants to change it anyways. :hihi:



nonconductive said:


> pics look nice zach.


Thanks, Non C!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hhaha the life of a teenager!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank looks good man.:biggrin:

(It is amazing how much I miss when the X-Box sucks me in for 12 hours at a time.:hihi


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Tank looks good man.:biggrin:
> 
> (It is amazing how much I miss when the X-Box sucks me in for 12 hours at a time.:hihi


Thanks, man!

MWF2?

I haven't gotten to play it yet I plan on getting skyrim today!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> MWF2?
> 
> I haven't gotten to play it yet I plan on getting skyrim today!


No problem.

MWF3. roud:

Haven't seen anything about skyrim. All the talk makes me want to check it out. You play Black Ops?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Haven't seen anything about skyrim. All the talk makes me want to check it out. You play Black Ops?


It looks fantastic! But I like that type of game. I loved Oblivion, so I'm sure I will like Skyrim. Graphics look great, as well as the AI. I've played Black Ops with some friends but that's about it. Don't actually have it at home.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> It looks fantastic! But I like that type of game. I loved Oblivion, so I'm sure I will like Skyrim. Graphics look great, as well as the AI. I've played Black Ops with some friends but that's about it. Don't actually have it at home.


Got ya. I like the adventure games, I just got more into the first person shooter ones as of late. And the throw back games. I have a Wii also, and you can download a bunch of NES and SNES games for it. I spend a lot of time on that too.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks very good, those photography skills are improving also


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot, 2in10!

Any suggestions for the left side?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROY JENKINS 

That's my thoughts on the left side. Run in full force and... you know how it goes. lol, I just wanted too say LEEEEROY JENKIIIIIIIIIINS sorry too derail, I'm slap happy.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> haha, dude relax, I get crickets all day. Even now...
> 
> Whats the red stem in the back?





Bahugo said:


> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROY JENKINS
> 
> That's my thoughts on the left side. Run in full force and... you know how it goes. lol, I just wanted too say LEEEEROY JENKIIIIIIIIIINS sorry too derail, I'm slap happy.


hahahahah


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Any close up of the Panantal? It looks like P. stellatus.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Any close up of the Panantal? It looks like P. stellatus.


I'll try to get a close up.. It's definitely pantanal though.



Bahugo said:


> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROY JENKINS
> 
> That's my thoughts on the left side. Run in full force and... you know how it goes. lol, I just wanted too say LEEEEROY JENKIIIIIIIIIINS sorry too derail, I'm slap happy.


Rofl. Not that any of you have ever played WoW, but that dungeon is actually pretty hard... When I used to play I went with a bunch of high level mages with crazy AoE's, otherwise he would have surely wiped. ( we pulled the whole room as well. :hihi: )


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> It's definitely pantanal though.


Without a doubt if it's the one from me. roud:


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice blue tetra zach, love that fish got some of my own even though they can be territorial for a tetra. What are the yellowish looking fish that are in your last pics, kinda looks like a rasbora?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Without a doubt if it's the one from me. roud:


Haha Zach now I know what I want from you for some blyxa...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha Zach now I know what I want from you for some blyxa...


Lol, if it does good I can get you some later on. 



knuggs said:


> Nice blue tetra zach, love that fish got some of my own even though they can be territorial for a tetra. What are the yellowish looking fish that are in your last pics, kinda looks like a rasbora?


Thanks, Knuggs! Nice seeing you in this journal. I had a nice school of the blue tetras in the tank before this one, I brought them all back to Inland, and missed this guy, so he is all alone. Those are Microrasbora Kubotai, I got them from Nick! They are a really nice neon green color.



speedie408 said:


> Without a doubt if it's the one from me. roud:


Two of those stems are from you, Bro! Not sure which two though. :hihi: The other 10 I got from Joraan, because I'm lazy and don't like to wait for things to fill in.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I bet that tank looked awesome with all those blue tetras. You have so many pages on here hard to get time to sift for pics. Do you have any pics of your tank with the school in it? I alway love a big school of the same fish in a big tank but Im to much of a fish collector to do it myself lol. Even though Im in the middle of setting up 3 new 40b's I have one running and gotta build the stand and get the substrate for the other two. Which is expensive since Im doing them all in eco complete. Waiting to see my baby rainbows grow out in one of them.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Rofl. Not that any of you have ever played WoW, but that dungeon is actually pretty hard... When I used to play I went with a bunch of high level mages with crazy AoE's, otherwise he would have surely wiped. ( we pulled the whole room as well. :hihi: )


I use too play. I actually miss it sometimes.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I use too play. I actually miss it sometimes.


Nice, I had a level 80 Tauren Hunter... ended up quitting shortly after I hit 80 because I got bored.



knuggs said:


> I bet that tank looked awesome with all those blue tetras. You have so many pages on here hard to get time to sift for pics. Do you have any pics of your tank with the school in it?


It was neat, but they aren't the best schoolers. They made the tank a little too busy. Nope, I don't have any pictures of them. I had that school in my 65g previous to this tank. I had no skill with cameras at all back then.
When I get a chance I'll try to post what pages have pictures.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah I have noticed they like to stay busy too. That would be cool if you logged the pgs with pics so I can revert. From what I have seen already you do good work


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Yeah I have noticed they like to stay busy too. That would be cool if you logged the pgs with pics so I can revert. From what I have seen already you do good work


Thanks for the compliments, Knuggs. Did a little back tracking.

Pages 71,64,60,59,58,57,52,49,48,45,42,39,38,36,34,31... all have pictures. Obviously there are ones prior to that, I'll go back further later. You'll notice the further back you go the lower quality the pictures are. :hihi:


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice dude! You do have collectoritis lol. Love how you have had a big mix of fish too. Would be cool to see the timeline of the pics on one post so you can see the evolution of your tank better.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Nice dude! You do have collectoritis lol. Love how you have had a big mix of fish too. Would be cool to see the timeline of the pics on one post so you can see the evolution of your tank better.


Yup, collectoritis of all kinds... I've still got just about every fish I've put in here. Only have one discus now though. I might do a time line sometime, it just take forever. I did one once, and when I went to post it the net timed out and said I wasn't logged in, so it was lost. Maybe I'll just post a link to my PB account sometime, ha!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Yup, collectoritis of all kinds... I've still got just about every fish I've put in here. Only have one discus now though. I might do a time line sometime, it just take forever. I did one once, and when I went to post it the net timed out and said I wasn't logged in, so it was lost. Maybe I'll just post a link to my PB account sometime, ha!


Whenever my plantedtank acts like it is going to do that and is taking forever I highlight everything and copy lol.. I had a huge post one time deleted and it sucked. 

i got new pics up!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Whenever my plantedtank acts like it is going to do that and is taking forever I highlight everything and copy lol.. I had a huge post one time deleted and it sucked.
> 
> i got new pics up!


Wasn't acting funny at all. Clicked post and gone...

Already commented! roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dang, I don't know what Joraan does to his pantanal, but the growth rate on this stuff is insane! I never knew it was a fast grower, I'll may have to take some pics of it tonight...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

TAke some pics! then trim and send me some lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> TAke some pics! then trim and send me some lol


Took some pics, I'll have them up in a bit.

Just to get you looking, here is the pantanal on 11/10 ( 3 days ago)


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

And here it is today! Got a few shots of the Micro rasboras too. These guys are a big pain to photography, so this is the best I got.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice pics!
What is the stem plant in the bottom right corner of the first pic?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I love that fish! Thanks why I have 8:hihi: They're like little jewels.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Nice pics!
> What is the stem plant in the bottom right corner of the first pic?


Thanks, Phillip!

I got it from Cardinal Tetra as _Hygrophila Sp. 'purple'_ It's just now getting the purple to it's leaves, I think I may top it soon.

Edit.. worng pic. The plant in the first pic is _Bucephalandra 'Sintang'_


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I love that fish! Thanks why I have 8:hihi: They're like little jewels.


Yeap, great little fish! I think we got ours at right about the same time! roud:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

zachary908 said:


> Yeap, great little fish! I think we got ours at right about the same time! roud:


Mine aren't so round though. I think I need to feed them more than once a day after school lol.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

The one right behind the Erio is a Bucephalandra sp.?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

AzFishKid said:


> The one right behind the Erio is a Bucephalandra sp.?


_Staurogyne_ sp. 'Purple'. You should know since you have like 5 :tongue: lol


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Mine doesn't grow that large nor that tall. Interesting...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> The one right behind the Erio is a Bucephalandra sp.?


One behind the erio is the _Staurogyne sp. 'Purple'

_The new growth is a lot more compact


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Mine aren't so round though. I think I need to feed them more than once a day after school lol.


Lol, I don't even feed everyday.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow. Tank looks great man. Those fish are pretty cool too.:icon_smil


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. Tank looks great man. Those fish are pretty cool too.:icon_smil


Thank you, Cable.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thank you, Cable.


No problem.:icon_smil


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dude those are some wicked shots!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good lookin fish Zach.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Those were pretty awesome fish and shots!!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

That's filling in super nice Zach! Now snip snip, pack pack, send send too Rich rich. lol

P.s. Those fish are really cool, nice pics!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

love the micro's! they are so cute! and kudos for the great photography!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> love the micro's! they are so cute! and kudos for the great photography!


Thanks, Bob!



Bahugo said:


> That's filling in super nice Zach! Now snip snip, pack pack, send send too Rich rich. lol
> 
> P.s. Those fish are really cool, nice pics!


Haha, I will keep you in mind, Rich! Gotta let it grow more first.

Thanks!


150EH said:


> Those were pretty awesome fish and shots!!


Thanks a lot, 150 EH!


speedie408 said:


> Good lookin fish Zach.


Thanks, bro! roud:


jkan0228 said:


> Dude those are some wicked shots!


 Thanks, Jkan!

So, one of these days I'll have to get a macro lens so I can get some better shots!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

zachary908 said:


> Yup, collectoritis of all kinds... I've still got just about every fish I've put in here. Only have one discus now though. I might do a time line sometime, it just take forever. I did one once, and when I went to post it the net timed out and said I wasn't logged in, so it was lost. Maybe I'll just post a link to my PB account sometime, ha!


Yeah it does take forever, can be demotivating when something like that happens. Awesome shots of your microrasboras!! roud:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Your tank is looking nice. The Pantanal seems to be going goood for you. Id like a couple of those stems when they get big too*steps on Richs toes* since no one else seems to want any :hihi: JK Rich  Man Zach, your shots are looking good. I love the rasbora shots! How many do you have in there?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Knuggs



chad320 said:


> Your tank is looking nice. The Pantanal seems to be going goood for you. Id like a couple of those stems when they get big too*steps on Richs toes* since no one else seems to want any :hihi: JK Rich  Man Zach, your shots are looking good. I love the rasbora shots! How many do you have in there?


Thanks for all the kind words, Chad! Haha, I'll let you know when it's ready.  Thanks man! I have... 18 I think? Can't remember, ha!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Cool, when I break down the 65g and split up all the fish I may look into getting some of those. They are cool enough to just have a one specie tank of about 50 :icon_surp


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Cool, when I break down the 65g and split up all the fish I may look into getting some of those. They are cool enough to just have a one specie tank of about 50 :icon_surp


What fish do you have in the 65g now? Any you will be re homing? ( I have fish collectoritis too :hihi: ) 50 of those guys would be amazing! They really love flow, it's so fun to watch them swim in the current of my koralia.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ummm....I would tell you but it would take all night to get all of their names  I have about 20 kinds of tetras, 5 kinds of rasboras, and 6 kinds of cats, along with 5 kinds of snails, and 2 kinds of shrimp. I am really pushing the bioload limitations on this tank.

How big are they? Same size as a neon or smaller/bigger?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Ummm....I would tell you but it would take all night to get all of their names  I have about 20 kinds of tetras, 5 kinds of rasboras, and 6 kinds of cats, along with 5 kinds of snails, and 2 kinds of shrimp. I am really pushing the bioload limitations on this tank.
> 
> How big are they? Same size as a neon or smaller/bigger?


Haha, that's a lot of fish. I have a ton myself. What kind of cats do you have?

The microrasboras are tiny. Less than an inch


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have pygmy cories, Clown plecos, Banjo cats, ottos, Pygmy chain loaches, and whiptails in this one. The tetras are Von Rios, Columbian red and blues, lemons, congos, albino neons, silver tips, red skirts, penguins, and black neons. There are also CPDs in here and a few other tetras and rasboras that I cant think of the name of right now. The shrimp are greens and PFRs.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice! One of these days I will have to set up another tank and grab some of your amazing PFR's!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like everything is pretty nice so far. I would keep the downoi in for now but it's your tank so don't bother.  

That Panantal is growing pretty crazy! Gonna have to chop a few off for me sometime soon.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Looks like everything is pretty nice so far. I would keep the downoi in for now but it's your tank so don't bother.
> 
> That Panantal is growing pretty crazy! Gonna have to chop a few off for me sometime soon.


Thanks, Jkan. What about the downoi?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

pics look great zach. love the rasbora shots. 

thats alot of different fish chad! you werent kidding about the two of every kind. your tank is like the ark


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> pics look great zach. love the rasbora shots.
> 
> thats alot of different fish chad! you werent kidding about the two of every kind. your tank is like the ark


The ark. Thats funny :hihi: Its like tetra collectoritis


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Jkan. What about the downoi?


I would keep it in. How are they doing in your emersed setup?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I would keep it in. How are they doing in your emersed setup?


Of course I'm keeping it in! Who said I was taking it out?? They are doing great in the emersed.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Of course I'm keeping it in! Who said I was taking it out?? They are doing great in the emersed.


Oops. :tongue: 
Dunno how I got that idea in my head. :hihi: 

Any pics of the emersed?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

No pics handy Trimmed the L repens and H. polysperam in it this morning, and traded it at work for 5g's of RO, twwo pots of Giant hair grass for the 75, and a 1/4 lb of blackworms.

Not tank related, but I just ran a 6 minute 30 second mile! Not bad considering I just started running regularly last week!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> No pics handy Trimmed the L repens and H. polysperam in it this morning, and traded it at work for 5g's of RO, twwo pots of Giant hair grass for the 75, and a 1/4 lb of blackworms.
> 
> Not tank related, but I just ran a 6 minute 30 second mile! Not bad considering I just started running regularly last week!


6:30? Jeesh. I can't even run a full mile anymore.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> 6:30? Jeesh. I can't even run a full mile anymore.


Yep, 6:30! Aiming for an even six by the end of next month. How old are you, Cable? I'm still a youngin, give me a bit and I'm sure I will be there with you, ha!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Yep, 6:30! Aiming for an even six by the end of next month. How old are you, Cable? I'm still a youngin, give me a bit and I'm sure I will be there with you, ha!


I am 26 about to be 27. The best time I ever ran was 8:30 when I went in the service. But a lot of years, cigarettes, and a broken hip later, not gonna happen again. Lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am 26 about to be 27. The best time I ever ran was 8:30 when I went in the service. But a lot of years, cigarettes, and a broken hip later, not gonna happen again. Lol.


Your still pretty young then! 8:30 really isn't bad. Not really sure on average though, I've always been fast. How long did you serve, Cable? Lay off the cigs, bro! Ouch, broken hip?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Your still pretty young then! 8:30 really isn't bad. Not really sure on average though, I've always been fast. How long did you serve, Cable? Lay off the cigs, bro! Ouch, broken hip?


Lol. Tell that to my hairline. I was happy with the 8:30 and was always better at short sprints. The long haul thing was always hard for me. I didn't serve long enough, but it happens.:icon_wink Lol, I really do need to quit smoking. At least I will cut back now that it is getting colder. Lol. I busted my hip falling 20 feet out of a tree onto hard packed dirt a few months before my 21st birthday. It was no fun at all. Didn't have the chance to do therapy for it too, so it is still all messed up. Pretty good at knowing the weather though, lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Tell that to my hairline. I was happy with the 8:30 and was always better at short sprints. The long haul thing was always hard for me. I didn't serve long enough, but it happens.:icon_wink Lol, I really do need to quit smoking. At least I will cut back now that it is getting colder. Lol. I busted my hip falling 20 feet out of a tree onto hard packed dirt a few months before my 21st birthday. It was no fun at all. Didn't have the chance to do therapy for it too, so it is still all messed up. Pretty good at knowing the weather though, lol.


Ha, now I'm interested to see what you look like. Oh yeah, I'm great at short sprints! I'd be awesome in football. Too late to start now though. No smoking in the house? That's always a good policy! Ouch, that sucks. I've fallen out of plenty of trees, but haven;t gotten hurt too bad from it yet.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Ha, now I'm interested to see what you look like. Oh yeah, I'm great at short sprints! I'd be awesome in football. Too late to start now though. No smoking in the house? That's always a good policy! Ouch, that sucks. I've fallen out of plenty of trees, but haven;t gotten hurt too bad from it yet.


All my life been climbing trees, and it was the first time I fell. Oh well, it happens. I would have been pretty good at football too, but never played. I was always busy doing bad things in high school. Live and learn though. I don't mind not smoking in the house, just sucks when it is cold or raining or what have you. Just cuz I smoke though, doesn't mean the rest of the people in the house have to.:thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> All my life been climbing trees, and it was the first time I fell. Oh well, it happens. I would have been pretty good at football too, but never played. I was always busy doing bad things in high school. Live and learn though. I don't mind not smoking in the house, just sucks when it is cold or raining or what have you. Just cuz I smoke though, doesn't mean the rest of the people in the house have to.:thumbsup:


Haha, same here! I was actually about 30ft up in a tree last year when a branch broke.... Luckily there was another branch close, so I was able to grab it... otherwise it could have been pretty bad. Yeah, I've only played with friends. *gasp* Bad cable. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i can getup at 6 and run. but do i want to? psh NO!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, same here! I was actually about 30ft up in a tree last year when a branch broke.... Luckily there was another branch close, so I was able to grab it... otherwise it could have been pretty bad. Yeah, I've only played with friends. *gasp* Bad cable. :hihi:


You got lucky. I broke my fall with my face and left side. My right hip kept going. Wound up in front of me. It was pretty bad. I used to play, but all my friends have jobs and kids and all that now, so the games are few and far between. Kinda sucks, I miss it. Lol. We all do bad things at some point, just glad I got it over with so now I can be a good boy. Lol.roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha I "trained" in PE. And got 6:53. Super slow when my height is takin into consideration. Hahaha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i can getup at 6 and run. but do i want to? psh NO!


Who would want to run at 6 in the Am???



cableguy69846 said:


> You got lucky. I broke my fall with my face and left side. My right hip kept going. Wound up in front of me. It was pretty bad. I used to play, but all my friends have jobs and kids and all that now, so the games are few and far between. Kinda sucks, I miss it. Lol. We all do bad things at some point, just glad I got it over with so now I can be a good boy. Lol.roud:


Lucky indeed. Ouch, that really sucks. I guess you are right, haven't really done anything bad yet, ha!


jkan0228 said:


> Haha I "trained" in PE. And got 6:53. Super slow when my height is takin into consideration. Hahaha


6:53 isn't bad. I hope to get a time lower than 6 eventually.. Just started running last week...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha same. Under a 6 would make me a happy camper! 

I have Fitness class starting pretty soon so that'll be fun.... Whats your 40 time?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

who would want to run at all???


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha same. Under a 6 would make me a happy camper!
> 
> I have Fitness class starting pretty soon so that'll be fun.... Whats your 40 time?


Dude, I don't know my 40 time, ha! I'm not a runner. Just working on cutting BF %


orchidman said:


> who would want to run at all???


Ha, I'm not a huge fan of running, but I'm trying to increase my speed, and lower my Bodyfat percentage.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha, before summer last year I had about 20-21%.... makes me feel super fat


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha, before summer last year I had about 20-21%.... makes me feel super fat


I'm actually not sure what mine is, I don't really check those things. I just want to drop it a little.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so you mean 6:30 you mean minutes! haha im so dumb


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> so you mean 6:30 you mean minutes! haha im so dumb


I mean 6 minutes and 30 seconds. That's how long it took for me to run a mile. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I'm actually not sure what mine is, I don't really check those things. I just want to drop it a little.


Haha I'm probably at like 40% right now... too much costco cheescakes...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im probably at like 12 minutes! maybe 8 or 10


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I'm probably at like 40% right now... too much costco cheescakes...


Last time I checked, I was at 13%. And that was about a year ago. I don't want to think how long it will take me to do a mile now. Probably like 30 min.:icon_lol:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Last time I checked, I was at 13%. And that was about a year ago. I don't want to think how long it will take me to do a mile now. Probably like 30 min.:icon_lol:


Lol, right? I would be scared too run a mile. I know a few years ago my BF% was at 6.3% when I finished cutting. Then I got a horrible throat infection and just lost motivation, and my mom stopped traveling nursing and moved back home, so I couldn't plan all my meals out and everything I would cook 6lbs of chicken every three days not exagerating and went through 5 dozen eggs every week (they sell 5 dozen egg containers at wallmart for cheap). I miss it alot, but can't even afford a gym membership right now, the sad thing is I ate 10x more back then and spent 60~ bucks on groceries a week 85% of the cost was chicken, then frozen veggies, eggs, and rice and diet coke/water. I weighed 15-20lb's more then than I do now and now I'm at like 15% bf it's rather depressing..... but the way I look at it whenever I move out and can afford a gym membership I'll get it back quick enough lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Lol, right? I would be scared too run a mile. I know a few years ago my BF% was at 6.3% when I finished cutting. Then I got a horrible throat infection and just lost motivation, and my mom stopped traveling nursing and moved back home, so I couldn't plan all my meals out and everything I would cook 6lbs of chicken every three days not exagerating and went through 5 dozen eggs every week (they sell 5 dozen egg containers at wallmart for cheap). I miss it alot, but can't even afford a gym membership right now, the sad thing is I ate 10x more back then and spent 60~ bucks on groceries a week 85% of the cost was chicken, then frozen veggies, eggs, and rice and diet coke/water. I weighed 15-20lb's more then than I do now and now I'm at like 15% bf it's rather depressing..... but the way I look at it whenever I move out and can afford a gym membership I'll get it back quick enough lol.


That is too much work. I don't plan meals. I am on the See Food Diet.:icon_lol:roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Lol, right? I would be scared too run a mile. I know a few years ago my BF% was at 6.3% when I finished cutting. Then I got a horrible throat infection and just lost motivation, and my mom stopped traveling nursing and moved back home, so I couldn't plan all my meals out and everything I would cook 6lbs of chicken every three days not exagerating and went through 5 dozen eggs every week (they sell 5 dozen egg containers at wallmart for cheap). I miss it alot, but can't even afford a gym membership right now, the sad thing is I ate 10x more back then and spent 60~ bucks on groceries a week 85% of the cost was chicken, then frozen veggies, eggs, and rice and diet coke/water. I weighed 15-20lb's more then than I do now and now I'm at like 15% bf it's rather depressing..... but the way I look at it whenever I move out and can afford a gym membership I'll get it back quick enough lol.


I don't think I'd ever be able to do the whole cutting/ bulking thing. I just try to eat a lot of good food and workout a lot, ha! I eat a ton of beef, but mainly it's just steaks with lower fat. I do eat a lot of chicken as well, but I hate chicken...I'd love to have a gym membership, but I can't justify the cost. Luckily I've got quite a bit of weight equipment at home.. although I need some new heavier dumbbells..


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

bulking is one thing i dotn need to do! i have enough bulk to build muscle.... i just dont feel like working out


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

OMG, you guys are a chubby guys nightmare. Is this still a planted tank site? Because I read this page and it doesnt even mention plants or tanks. Ewww...working out, you guys are gross. Lets get back to the smelly fishtanks :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

chad320 said:


> OMG, you guys are a chubby guys nightmare. Is this still a planted tank site? Because I read this page and it doesnt even mention plants or tanks. Ewww...working out, you guys are gross. Lets get back to the smelly fishtanks :hihi:


finally someone who thinks the same way as i do!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha, I may try to get some new pictures tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool yo!


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

We'll be waiting on the pics lol...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

TickleMyElmo said:


> We'll be waiting on the pics lol...


Wazzup, Elmo! Nice seeing you in this thread! I just got called into work, so I'll do my best to get some pics up tonight.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

better be pics tonight!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hey zach, i found an old dumbell in the shed. cleaned it all up


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Wazzup, Elmo! Nice seeing you in this thread! I just got called into work, so I'll do my best to get some pics up tonight.


Why did you call into work? Bad Zach! Lol.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Why did you call into work? Bad Zach! Lol.:hihi:


I didn't call in. I got called in, so I Had to work, ha!


orchidman said:


> hey zach, i found an old dumbell in the shed. cleaned it all up


Nice, what size?



orchidman said:


> better be pics tonight!


I'll try, pretty tired now...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I didn't call in. I got called in, so I Had to work, ha!
> 
> Nice, what size?
> 
> ...


change able. 6lbs, 30lbs, or 46lbs

checkout my journal. ive got pics


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I didn't call in. I got called in, so I Had to work, ha!


Oh, got ya. That is never a bad thing though.:icon_smil


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Zach. Post up your pics and I'll post up my Rili's.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i posted my pics!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

bribery!!!!

Amy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Guys, sorry I still haven't gotten photos up. I've been busy lately. Yesterday I was volunteering at the library from 4:00-8:45... Today I've got to head to the store to grab some stuff. And on top of that the tank is a mess right now, ha! I really need to dust off the plants, they are pretty messy from when I redid the left side. The glass is super dirty ( Inside and out) And I've got a bit of algae. Realized the co2 got bumped and wasn't running. for probably 2-3 days...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Excuses excuses! I still want pics lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

we still want pics!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Guys, sorry I still haven't gotten photos up. I've been busy lately. Yesterday I was volunteering at the library from 4:00-8:45... Today I've got to head to the store to grab some stuff. And on top of that the tank is a mess right now, ha! I really need to dust off the plants, they are pretty messy from when I redid the left side. The glass is super dirty ( Inside and out) And I've got a bit of algae. Realized the co2 got bumped and wasn't running. for probably 2-3 days...


BOOOOOOOOOOO :thumbsdow


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm getting ready to leave to grab some under armour pants, that way I don't get frostbite.... ( Almost all of my jeans have tons of holes in them...)

I MIGHT be able to get some pictures tonight.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Of your jeans, how lude!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Frostbite is no longer a threat, these pants rock! I got some pictures of a neat all white pigeon at my house earlier.. so If I don't get around to taking fish pictures I'll at least upload some of those this evening!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ooohh tight spandexy pants! OOooooohhhhh


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> ooohh tight spandexy pants! OOooooohhhhh


You just wish you could see me in them, Bob. :flick:

Too bad! :hihi:

Anyway, I'm incredibly lazy and really don't feel like taking the time to get a bunch of good shots, and I'm bored with taking pictures of the same thing all the time. So I just got a few shots of the 75 so you could see it's progress ( And I wanted to show off the downoi! It;s doing great!)

But fear not, since Emersed set ups have been a hot topic lately I got some shots of mine for you all!!! I also have the pictures of the white pidgeon. I'll get start uploading the pics in a bit.

PS, these will not be edited at all, because again.. I'm lazy.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

at least we get pics!!

like what i did earlier? combined spandex and sexy... spandexy

an i must say that these volleyball thighs of mine do look pretty spandexy in my under armor!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> at least we get pics!!
> 
> like what i did earlier? combined spandex and sexy... spandexy
> 
> an i must say that these volleyball thighs of mine do look pretty spandexy in my under armor!


Lol, I didn't even notice you did that.

That is weird, Bob... I just wear mine UNDER my jeans. :hihi:

Pics are uploading to PB now


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome pics! Love the downoi


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Lol, I didn't even notice you did that.
> 
> That is weird, Bob... I just wear mine UNDER my jeans. :hihi:
> 
> Pics are uploading to PB now


me too. but there is that brief moment before i get my jeans on.... ill stop before i get too far behind 



everything loks great! i love your emersed downoi and whatever ludwigia that is!! 

tank looks good too! but that bird is crazy cool yo!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

What was in pic 6 and 7, and I can't believe you are growing Riccia above water, that was Riccia right, it has no roots.

Nice love Dove!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Awesome pics! Love the downoi


Thanks, bro!


orchidman said:


> everything loks great! i love your emersed downoi and whatever ludwigia that is!!
> 
> tank looks good too! but that bird is crazy cool yo!


Thanks, Bob! Which ludwigia, ha! There are three different ones in there.



150EH said:


> What was in pic 6 and 7, and I can't believe you are growing Riccia above water, that was Riccia right, it has no roots.
> 
> Nice love Dove!


Rotala 'gia lai' and Rotala Indica I believe.
Yep, it is Riccia!
Thanks, man!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Great use of the camera Zach! 

Your emersed setup is crackalackin!  Nice job dude!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Bring a poison dart frog home from work and toss him in!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Great use of the camera Zach!
> 
> Your emersed setup is crackalackin!  Nice job dude!


Thanks, bro! Maybe soon I'll have something new to photograph. roud: I Haven't forgotten, just gotta get the money in the bank.  


shrimpnmoss said:


> Bring a poison dart frog home from work and toss him in!


Haha, I'd love to, however I'm not sure if the soil would bother one or not. Sometime next year I plan to setup a nice dart frog display tank. It's low on the priority list right now though.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hey zach, if you figure out if the soil will bother it, let me know! it would be cool to but one in mine!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful shots, the emerged plants look great, tanks looks sweet


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, bro!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bob! Which ludwigia, ha! There are three different ones in there.
> ...


em, i like all of them!! ahaha! which one is the one we were talking about? how big is this tank you got?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I'm glad to see that all of the emersed plants are doing well!
Out of curiosity, what type of soil are you using? And lighting?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Beautiful shots, the emerged plants look great, tanks looks sweet


 Thanks, 2in10!



orchidman said:


> em, i like all of them!! ahaha! which one is the one we were talking about? how big is this tank you got?


40 breeder, bob.


AzFishKid said:


> I'm glad to see that all of the emersed plants are doing well!
> Out of curiosity, what type of soil are you using? And lighting?


Thanks, Phillip! I'm just using plain old miracle grow potting soil. Lighting is 2x96 watt PC's


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice, im already wishing mine was bigger! haha!

im inda of worried that my doesnt have enough light. its 4 t12s 18 inches over the _substrate_


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow. That emersed setup looks awesome. Do you have a plant list by any chance? One that follows the order of the pics? And how are you keeping it moist in there? How wet is your dirt?:bounce:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW........
Those are some nice emerged plants. Amazing and healthy.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. That emersed setup looks awesome. Do you have a plant list by any chance? One that follows the order of the pics? And how are you keeping it moist in there? How wet is your dirt?:bounce:


Thanks, Man! Err... I could try to do a plant list sometime. Some of them I'm not positive on the Id's though. I could figure it out pretty easily, I'm just lazy right now. I'll try to get you a list sometime. I keep it wet by misting it. Usually I mist once a day, but a lot of time I forget. Dirt is spongy but no water above the dirt.



green_valley said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW........
> Those are some nice emerged plants. Amazing and healthy.


Thanks a lot, Green Valley. Emersed plants are cake. So much easier than submersed


orchidman said:


> nice, im already wishing mine was bigger! haha!
> 
> im inda of worried that my doesnt have enough light. its 4 t12s 18 inches over the _substrate_


I'm not sure if that's enough light or not. I'm no expert, but when I set up mine I decided the more light the better, that is why I opted for 2x96w PC's I considered a halide, but wasn't sure if it would be too much heat.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks man. No rush on the plant list. Take your time.roud:

I am considering changing over my smaller box to more resemble yours with just the dirt. I really want to try it that way now.:icon_bigg


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am considering changing over my smaller box to more resemble yours with just the dirt. I really want to try it that way now.:icon_bigg



Try it out, dude! So far I haven't seen any drawbacks. If I find any, I'll be sure to let you know. Obviously no method is perfect, so I'm sure I will find something wrong with my method. But for now, it works great!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Try it out, dude! So far I haven't seen any drawbacks. If I find any, I'll be sure to let you know. Obviously no method is perfect, so I'm sure I will find something wrong with my method. But for now, it works great!


I think it looks better than the way I am doing it, and you don't have to do water changes on it. That is good in my book.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I think it looks better than the way I am doing it, and you don't have to do water changes on it. That is good in my book.roud:


I'm a sucker for low maintenance, so that is why I went with this method. I don't even check humidity or temp levels, ha!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pictures! You are getting amazing with that camera, especially with the bird shots. Wait, does that sound right? Well, you know what I mean. LOL

What is this lovely creeping plant??









I want some.  I love the emersed pictures, but your tank is looking fantastic!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I'm a sucker for low maintenance, so that is why I went with this method. I don't even check humidity or temp levels, ha!


Sounds like a good deal to me. I stopped monitoring the humidity and temp as well though.:icon_bigg


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Great pictures! You are getting amazing with that camera, especially with the bird shots. Wait, does that sound right? Well, you know what I mean. LOL
> 
> What is this lovely creeping plant??
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, Sara! I appreciate the compliments. 

I'm pretty sure that is Rotala sp. 'gia lai' Maybe Phillip can chime in to answer for sure. Thanks again Phillip for the plants they are doing great! 
Interestingly enough almost all of my rotalas creep in here. I think it's because of the high lighting. Perhaps the don't like it that bright?

Once I have enough to spare I will be happy to send you some!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks a lot, Sara! I appreciate the compliments.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is Rotala sp. 'gia lai' Maybe Phillip can chime in to answer for sure. Thanks again Phillip for the plants they are doing great!
> Interestingly enough almost all of my rotalas creep in here. I think it's because of the high lighting. Perhaps the don't like it that bright?
> ...


Yup, that is indeed _Rotala 'gia lai'_ / _Rotala h'ra_! It's interesting how it creeps like that... i think you're right about the light playing a role in it's growth habits. Mine always grew vertically.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the confirmation, Phillip!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

So, I'm running out of room for immersed plants in my 40 breeder.... If I can think of a good way to do it I am considering a rack of 20 longs or something in the future. At least three tanks. ( one for Downoi, one for some sort of ground cover, and one for more stems!!!)

Edit: For those of you that may have missed it immersed plant pics are on page 80


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> So, I'm running out of room for immersed plants in my 40 breeder.... If I can think of a good way to do it I am considering a rack of 20 longs or something in the future. At least three tanks. ( one for Downoi, one for some sort of ground cover, and one for more stems!!!)
> 
> Edit: For those of you that may have missed it immersed plant pics are on page 80


Just get some lumber.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Just get some lumber.roud:


Sadly I don't think my mother would approve of a big wooden rack in the living room.  Can't really out it in my room, so all of my fishy stuff end up in the living room, so it has to look decent.

Won't happen anytime soon though anyway, other things I need to spend money on first, ha! On the plus side I should be ready to sell some stuff out of my emersed tank soon! So that should help with some extra cash. However, I'm letting Phillip get first dibs, so I'm not selling till he gets some stuff.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Sadly I don't think my mother would approve of a big wooden rack in the living room.  Can't really out it in my room, so all of my fishy stuff end up in the living room, so it has to look decent.
> 
> Won't happen anytime soon though anyway, other things I need to spend money on first, ha! On the plus side I should be ready to sell some stuff out of my emersed tank soon! So that should help with some extra cash. However, I'm letting Phillip get first dibs, so I'm not selling till he gets some stuff.


You can try one of the bakers racks from Target or something. That would work as long as the tanks are not full of water.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm... I'm getting bored with this tank. I really like the right side still, but the left side is just getting old. If I can find a nice piece of driftwood I may redo the tank. I'd keep everything on the right, but anything to the left of the Erio type II would be redone. What do you guys think? Also, any ideas on what kind of look for driftwood I should go with?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

get some hot manzanita! i think nice hardscape really is the backbone for a good aquascape.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> get some hot manzanita! i think nice hardscape really is the backbone for a good aquascape.


Manzanita is what I'm, looking into, but I can't decide what look I'm going for.. Something branchy, stump... etc. It has to sort of go with the piece on the right though, because I plan to keep it. I may send Tom Barr a PM and see if he has any pieces that would work well.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

just see what you like haha. i really ike tom barrs dutch scape. you could do something similar to that.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I know I'm really enjoying my Dutch setup. Really trying to follow alot of the Dutch rules as well.

Craig


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ive been looking for an article or something where i can find the rules for dutch. any ideas?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Basically just stems.... Zach you should do a dutch!!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

orchidman said:


> ive been looking for an article or something where i can find the rules for dutch. any ideas?


http://www.aquabotanic.com/?p=946
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=122764710245
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=8713


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Zach you should do a dutch!!


I thought about it actually. But I like the look the driftwood on the right gives. What do you think it would look like if I kept the right side as is, and pulled the hardscape out of the left side and replanted it?




Craigthor said:


> I know I'm really enjoying my Dutch setup. Really trying to follow alot of the Dutch rules as well.


Your dutch is looking great, Craig. I'll admit, I couldn't do a proper dutch scape, too many rules for me. 



orchidman said:


> just see what you like haha. i really ike tom barrs dutch scape. you could do something similar to that.


I suppose, but I need help deciding, ha! Yeah, I couldn't pull something like that off lol


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

maybe just replant the left side with stems? Unless your anal retentive and want your tank to be symmetrical.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Hmm... I'm getting bored with this tank.


Story of my life. ROFL 

In all seriousness your idea sounds good if I am picturing it right.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Story of my life. ROFL
> 
> In all seriousness your idea sounds good if I am picturing it right.


Haha!

Yeah, I just need to pick hardscape really. Any ideas?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Yeah, I just need to pick hardscape really. Any ideas?


No hardscape?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Yup, that is indeed _Rotala 'gia lai'_ / _Rotala h'ra_! It's interesting how it creeps like that... i think you're right about the light playing a role in it's growth habits. Mine always grew vertically.


Thanks for the id you guys! I love it. Funny thing is I used to own that plant before I gave them away. Seems like I should have emersed some.  By the way, a true dutch scape doesn't have wood, so keep that in mind. And you are supposed to limit the species as well. For years I have tried to go in that route, but I am too free-style and collectoritis for it. 

I don't like manzanita, I think it is way overdone. Seems like everyone and their brother has manzy in their tanks. But that is only my opinion and if you like it, I say: _Go For IT!_


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Thanks for the id you guys! I love it. Funny thing is I used to own that plant before I gave them away. Seems like I should have emersed some.  By the way, a true dutch scape doesn't have wood, so keep that in mind. And you are supposed to limit the species as well. For years I have tried to go in that route, but I am too free-style and collectoritis for it.
> 
> I don't like manzanita, I think it is way overdone. Seems like everyone and their brother has manzy in their tanks. But that is only my opinion and if you like it, I say: _Go For IT!_


I'll be sure to save some of it for you, Sara! Yeah I know, that's why I could never go dutch. I love too many different plants!

The main reason I'm considering manzy is because it's commonly available.... I'd collect some wood from my local creek, but the water is awfully cold right now. I'm going to pick threw our driftwood pile at work as well, maybe I will find a piece that will work nicely.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> No hardscape?


Don't think I could make it look good. I'm not skilled enough. For me hardscape is like a skeleton.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, a skeleton sounds about right. Manzanita seems just so......blah to me. I guess after seing it in tank after tank after tank, it gets old. Of course, I come from Appalachia, with strong trees, linear lines and varying colors of bark. Maybe I am spoiled?

Same with me on the dutch rules. Too rigid for me to ever try it seriously. I am now just trying to find a "garden" scape. Somewhere between collectoritis and dutch, I suppose.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

your tank can be a collectors edition dutch!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Haha, a skeleton sounds about right. Manzanita seems just so......blah to me. I guess after seing it in tank after tank after tank, it gets old. Of course, I come from Appalachia, with strong trees, linear lines and varying colors of bark. Maybe I am spoiled?
> 
> Same with me on the dutch rules. Too rigid for me to ever try it seriously. I am now just trying to find a "garden" scape. Somewhere between collectoritis and dutch, I suppose.


What kind of wood do you suggest, Sara? I'm open to anything really.

I prefer the see substrate stick plant in it method. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Was looking at Tom's manzanita thread.. Really looking for something different instead of the typical branchy pieces used by everyone on here.


This package 











And

That piece on the far right would make for a nice set of wood with a lot of options, I think I could do a pretty nice scape with those.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Trouble would be convincing myself to spend that much money on wood....I'll have to see what I can find at work first.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Typical Dutch rules are no more then one plant species per 4" or 10cm of width of tank. So in my case that limits me to 18 species but I will probably end up with 19 in the end which would still be inside accpetibility for dutch scapes. Darn that huge moss wall I have planned.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Too bad you weren't in IA I would let you rummage a few pieces I have left over.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> Too bad you weren't in IA I would let you rummage a few pieces I have left over.


That would be sweet. Are you considering selling any of yours? I might be interested in some of it if you are willing to ship.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

zachary908 said:


> That would be sweet. Are you considering selling any of yours? I might be interested in some of it if you are willing to ship.


I do have a nice pile to sell jsut haven't decided if I want to deal with shipping it. 

Craig


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> I do have a nice pile to sell jsut haven't decided if I want to deal with shipping it.
> 
> Craig


If you decide to sell shoot me a PM with some pictures!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I PM'd you zach!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Zach!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I PM'd you zach!


Getting ready to reply now!



Bahugo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Zach!


Thanks, dude! Same to you, hope you are having a good one. Just got home from my grandmas.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

May tear apart the left side today, and just do a different arrangement with the wood I have in there now... now that it all sinks i can take the screws out and un bury the base to hopefully have more options!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Sweet! Looking forward too it zach!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Sweet! Looking forward too it zach!


Still undecided. I just realized If I tear it apart I won't have my floating Riccia island anymore... I know it's lame, but I like it lol. So now I'm not sure what I want to do.. it's possible I can make it so I still have it.

Maybe I'll just pull all the plants out from that side and rearrange..


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You could start by pulling the plants and see what you are looking at scape wise, then if it comes down too it mess with the DW


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks a lot, Green Valley. Emersed plants are cake. So much easier than submersed


Really??? Hmmm, I should try it one day. Btw, is that actually Riciia Emersed?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Really??? Hmmm, I should try it one day. Btw, is that actually Riciia Emersed?


Yep, it's easy. you don't have to worry about ferts for the most part, you wont get algae.. etc. Indeed it is riccia. 


Alright, I completely redid the left side for a different look! If it clears up tonight I'll get some pictures up.

I'm a little undecided on if I like it or not, but I think it will look good once the plants adjust.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You always have to wait and at least let it fill in once, click, click, click, it's gotta be clear by now.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

*sigh* This tank is stupid.... I like how I did the new driftwood, but it makes planting a pain... so, I'm redoing it again in a bit.

So close to just tearing this tank down in frustration....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got the tank rescaped and I'm digging it! I hate to say it, but I'm losing my collectoritis.. got rid of a few species will update plant list on first page in a bit. Some plant choices need tweaked, but I've got no money for plants right now. Gotta put money towards my Macro lens. :biggrin:

Going to grab a nice large bush of rotala, and a few pots of micro swords from work tomorrow, and that should finish of the plants till I get some money for some stuff on the swap.

Pics tomorrow evening,


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha even though your losing your collectorsis, my P. Erectus is somewhat ready for trimming now.................... You still interested?? Haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha even though your losing your collectorsis, my P. Erectus is somewhat ready for trimming now.................... You still interested?? Haha


Just updated list. Down to 24 species. :icon_eek:

Actually I am, I think I could use some of that in a spot. Could you give me a bit though, maybe next paycheck or so.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure. The stems that can be trimmed are only maybe 3" right now..... It's extremely slow right now. But it's branching so there are a ton of stems at the same length...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Sure. The stems that can be trimmed are only maybe 3" right now..... It's extremely slow right now. But it's branching so there are a ton of stems at the same length...


Cool, I'll let them grow more then!  3" stems will just get destroyed by my pleco, ha!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

What lens are you thinking about buying?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

150EH said:


> What lens are you thinking about buying?



http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+-+100mm+f/2.8+Macro+Lens/7170189.p?id=1110266578488&skuId=7170189

They got it on sale for Cyber Monday too... too bad I don't have the cash right now. *sigh* I've got other stuff I need to get first, so it's about two paychecks away. ( On top of what I've got on me)


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What kinda rotalla bush you looking for? Give me a week or two and I could trim you like 75 stems of rotala rotundifolia lol 

Still waiting for pics. I feel you on the colectoritis, there are a few plants I wish I could have but there are a few I wish I had another tank too store them in so they weren't in my tank lol. 

Which plants did you get rid of by the way?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> What kinda rotalla bush you looking for? Give me a week or two and I could trim you like 75 stems of rotala rotundifolia lol
> 
> Still waiting for pics. I feel you on the colectoritis, there are a few plants I wish I could have but there are a few I wish I had another tank too store them in so they weren't in my tank lol.
> 
> Which plants did you get rid of by the way?


I'm just going to grab a huge bush of rotundifolia from work. I'd take you up on that offer, but I'm a little broke right now. Plus.. I've got some emersed L repens to bring into work, so I might as well take something home for it. And I need to trim at work anyway, and the trimmings usually equal trash.. or worm food. Thanks for the offer though, bro! I may have to hit you up for some red ludwigia in the future though! And Gladulosa if you still have that.

Yeah, I'm considering a 40 breeder softwater tank, for mainly a plant farm... Only thing stopping me right now is the funds.

I took out...
Anubias Nana
Java Fern
Bacopa sp. Japan
Erio type II
Limnophilia Sessliflora

Maybe a few others.

I would have kept the Erio II, but for some reason it all of a sudden started growing a bunch of algae on it's leaves... so I threw it in the emersed to grow some out. ( Can it even grow emersed? :hihi: )


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I'm just going to grab a huge bush of rotundifolia from work.


When you plant them cut all the tips off, this will promote them too sprout new shoots and you will end up with more right away and a nice starter bush. I have "mother stems" that literally have like 15-20 stems coming off. Last time I had too break some apart because there was so many. 

Hit me up when you want some red ludwigia and pinnatifolia, my big pinnatifolia already has like 6 plantlets coming off of it last time I counted I think lol. Not sure what gladulosa is... don't think I ever had that one lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> When you plant them cut all the tips off, this will promote them too sprout new shoots and you will end up with more right away and a nice starter bush. I have "mother stems" that literally have like 15-20 stems coming off. Last time I had too break some apart because there was so many.
> 
> Hit me up when you want some red ludwigia and pinnatifolia, my big pinnatifolia already has like 6 plantlets coming off of it last time I counted I think lol. Not sure what gladulosa is... don't think I ever had that one lol.


I'm sure I'll cutthem, but even if I don't I'll probably bring a least 70 stems with side shoots home. So I shouldn't have to worry too much about forming a bush, it will be like an insta bush. :hihi: If I get time tomorrow I'll take a picture of the big rotala bush I'll be thinning out. It's huge!

Will do! 
Glandulosa ( For some reason I thought you had it before)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=56


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I have hybrid and http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=218&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Btw Zach. LMK if you want some blyxa.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> What kind of wood do you suggest, Sara? I'm open to anything really.
> 
> I prefer the see substrate stick plant in it method. :hihi:


Lol, I like your method. Much of my style in reality. :redface: Personally, I like oaks, maples and malaysian. I perfer heavy dark pieces, like this: http://www.archangelus.com/DRIFTWOOD.htm But truly, you should find what you like and stick with that. Be it real, faux or even those same ol' sticks I think are overused in this hobby. :smile:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I have hybrid and http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=218&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia


Nice, I'll have to grab some of each of those from you some day!


jkan0228 said:


> Btw Zach. LMK if you want some blyxa.


Let me think about that, Jkan. Gotta see if it will fit into the new plan.



sewingalot said:


> Lol, I like your method. Much of my style in reality. :redface: Personally, I like oaks, maples and malaysian. I perfer heavy dark pieces, like this: http://www.archangelus.com/DRIFTWOOD.htm But truly, you should find what you like and stick with that. Be it real, faux or even those same ol' sticks I think are overused in this hobby. :smile:


Haha! Oh yeah, I love pieces like that! That is the kind of stuff we get in at work and I love it. It's just it takes SOoo song to sink!

So, I brought home a ton of rotala chopped the bottoms off and replanted the tops, will probably chop the tips off once the stems straighten out. Also brought home a crinum species. Not for sure which one though, I'll have to take a closer look.

PS. Sara, your package has shipped!
I wasn't able to include any moss, because I didn't want you to get infected with riccia... But, I'm sure you will still be happy with the package!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The malaysian usually sinks immediately, that's one thing I appreciate about it. I did learn a trick: get a bucket and fill it with really hot water and do this daily. It really speeds up the sinking, often times overnight.  No worries on the moss, Kara is hooking me up with some. :thumbsup: I'll get yours out Saturday unless I fall off the earth or something.  Thanks for sending it out early. :bounce: I <3 trades, don't you? Any pictures to share?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> The malaysian usually sinks immediately, that's one thing I appreciate about it. I did learn a trick: get a bucket and fill it with really hot water and do this daily. It really speeds up the sinking, often times overnight.  No worries on the moss, Kara is hooking me up with some. :thumbsup: I'll get yours out Saturday unless I fall off the earth or something.  Thanks for sending it out early. :bounce: I <3 trades, don't you? Any pictures to share?


Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of the malaysian, but I really like the other darker woods. I'm not sure what the deal is with the stuff at work, but the piece I have on the right side of my tank still isn't sunk! Alright, cool! 

Sweet, yeah I love trades! This is actually my first one here on TPT!

I'll try to get pics later this evening if I get around to cleaning the waterspots on the glass. :hihi: It doesn't look great yet, I still need some more plants to finish the scape.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, too funny. I think it really depends on the age of the wood and place it came from off the tree. I really love sycamore, oak and maple. There is a ton of it in this area, but I am surrounded by parks (protected from collecting) and the stuff they sell is $$$. 

You are nicer than me. I don't bother to clean the glass or even adjust the camera half the time. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

So, I finally got a few pictures for you guys.. only like 4or 5, but pictures.

They aren't great cause my camera battery was pretty much dead.

Crappy FTS.. I still need to do some work to get the scape how I want it, but I think it looks pretty good so far. Opinions, please!









Super sweet Rotala Butterfly from Nick! Thanks, brotha!









Sterbai Cory in "flight"









Random Otto my brother's Dad was getting rid of. I'll have to get him some friends someday.


















Crappy quality due to the extreme cropping, but I thought this was cool!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

It looks good. A bit bare, but good.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank cable. Yeah, it has a lot of growing in to do. Gotta remember I removed a lot of plants! and thinned out and trimmed the ones I kept.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I like it alot so far Zach! Do you plan on filling the front with a carpet plant? I like the grouping alot better this time it seems too flow nicely together.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thank cable. Yeah, it has a lot of growing in to do. Gotta remember I removed a lot of plants! and thinned out and trimmed the ones I kept.


This is true. Getting away from the collectoritis jungle now?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> This is true. Getting away from the collectoritis jungle now?


Somewhat, for the most part I just got rid of what doesn't fit well into the scape. Before I was just getting plants that look cool. Now I'm aiming to get plants that look good in certain spots.



Bahugo said:


> I like it alot so far Zach! Do you plan on filling the front with a carpet plant? I like the grouping alot better this time it seems too flow nicely together.


Thanks a lot, Rich! Actually I do. If you look closely in the pics you can see the MQ plugs I got from Nick, I'm going to see how I like that in the foreground,I think it should look good. Yeah, I was trying to group plants better this time. The left should fill in pretty well, the L. Repens and Hygrophila polysperma will end up filling the void that is there now. As you can see on the right I pretty much killed the pantanal, still not sure how.. oh well. Sara is sending me some red Ludwigias, so I think I'll plant those there, as it will give the tank more color. The R. butterfly I got wll be grown out in it's current spot and likely get moved else where once it forms a nice bush.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love oto pictures! And that cories is so freaking sweet! I'm in <3. You know, that oto would be really welcome in my tank. :hihi: Beautiful rotala butterfly! I am going to try that plant again when I get brave someday. It's so pretty.

The only suggestion I can make is to move the lily over to the left just a little. It'll make that middle piece of wood pop. That's my thought, anyway. I like that you are finally paring down to plants you like and not a conglomerate of plants. Your downoi looks fantastic.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Somewhat, for the most part I just got rid of what doesn't fit well into the scape. Before I was just getting plants that look cool. Now I'm aiming to get plants that look good in certain spots.


I hear that. Doing the same thing in the 10 gallon right now. I may RAOK the apontogens I have not sure though.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I love oto pictures! And that cories is so freaking sweet! I'm in <3. You know, that oto would be really welcome in my tank. :hihi: Beautiful rotala butterfly! I am going to try that plant again when I get brave someday. It's so pretty.
> 
> The only suggestion I can make is to move the lily over to the left just a little. It'll make that middle piece of wood pop. That's my thought, anyway. I like that you are finally paring down to plants you like and not a conglomerate of plants. Your downoi looks fantastic.


I'm definitely going to have to get more ottos, cause they are so fun to watch! Haha, I love my sterbais, I'd love to do a huge school of them one day when I get a larger tank.

Actually that sounds like a great idea! Thanks, Sara! I'll move it over tomorrow. Yeah, I'm more pleased with the tnak since I've gotten rid of some of the plants. When I couldn't tell you all the plants in the tank I knew it was time to let some go. Thanks, the downoi had really been doing well lately. It's even going insane in my emersed. I pulled up my mother plants and trimmed off 15-20 babies to replant! I'm actually thinking about setting up a tank just for emersed downoi.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

waohh you changed it! nice! 

i think the piece of wood in the middle sticking up doesnt flow with the rest of the scape. and another thick piece of wood instead of the thin branches on the left it would be more cogesive

that rotala butterfly is sick!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> waohh you changed it! nice!
> 
> i think the piece of wood in the middle sticking up doesnt flow with the rest of the scape. and another thick piece of wood instead of the thin branches on the left it would be more cogesive
> 
> that rotala butterfly is sick!!


Thanks for the suggestions, Bob! I'm going to let it grow in some before I make more changes though. I do agree a thicker piece would look better, however I'm lazy, and don't feel like searching for one.

I really hope it stays that color for me, I love it!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha i understand that!  if you have amazing plants the wood wont matter. if you want to go dutch..

love love love the color man!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

dude that is a HUGE change.... btw bad news on the P. Erectus.... another branched stem melted off... BUT i still got a good 20 shorter stems goin...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Grow out those stems bro. Grow clip replant, grow clip replant. Don't sell anything off. Keep everything so you can have enough plants to scape your tank 'fully'. 

A foreground plant would be nice too.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I was horrified when I heard that you started reducing your number of species but I actually like how it looks quite a bit. I love the downoi and Rotala butterfly btw!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Grow out those stems bro. Grow clip replant, grow clip replant. Don't sell anything off. Keep everything so you can have enough plants to scape your tank 'fully'.
> 
> A foreground plant would be nice too.


That's the plan, brotha! If need be I will pull some stuff out of my emersed to help fill in the scape.



jkan0228 said:


> dude that is a HUGE change.... btw bad news on the P. Erectus.... another branched stem melted off... BUT i still got a good 20 shorter stems goin...


Haha, you like it? Dang, what's going on with that stuff?



orchidman said:


> haha i understand that!  if you have amazing plants the wood wont matter. if you want to go dutch..
> 
> love love love the color man!


Dude, we already discussed this I'm WAY too lazy for a proper dutch tank.



Cardinal Tetra said:


> I was horrified when I heard that you started reducing your number of species but I actually like how it looks quite a bit. I love the downoi and Rotala butterfly btw!


Glad you like it, man! Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I honestly have no clue... I get random melt offs. I asked Cris the powerseller and he don't even know.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Got the ton of plants today, Zach. Thanks. They are all alive and healthy! You weren't kidding about making room.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Speaking of melt off. My totals ramosior melted away almost completely. There are still the little tops left. But it definitely didn't transition well


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Got the ton of plants today, Zach. Thanks. They are all alive and healthy! You weren't kidding about making room.


Sweet, I'm glad they arrived okay! Haha, I told you there was going to be a lot! I hope you like the plants, Sara!



jkan0228 said:


> I honestly have no clue... I get random melt offs. I asked Cris the powerseller and he don't even know.


\
Hmm, that's odd. Well, hopefully you get it growing good again soon! I'm wanting to use it to replace my Silver tip Cabomba! But I need 6" stems minimum, because I'm lazy and don't want to grow it out. :hihi:



orchidman said:


> Speaking of melt off. My totals ramosior melted away almost completely. There are still the little tops left. But it definitely didn't transition well


That's too bad, Bob. Ramosior is a cool plant. I'd chop off all of the remaining emersed growth and plant the submersed tips and hope they take.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

That's what I am planning on. I love the plant. I don't know where I could get more of it either.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe Crispino sells it. If not, just post a WTB thread, I'm sure someone has it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't believe how much you sent, lol. By the way, check out this site: http://www.thedriftwoodstore.com/


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Moved a bunch of emersed L. repens over to this tank to jump start filling it in. Also moved some emersed Hygro Bold over to thicken that bush up. As much as I like the red lilly I think it needs to go. The flow is just too much for it, and it's always laying down getting tangeled in my stem plants. Instead of the lilly I think I will put in a nice bush of Hygro difformis in between the Rotala Rotundifolia and Hygro polysperma. This will fill in that area nicely, and it should provide a different leaf texture for the tank.

I guess that's what happens when you have 1250gph going through a 75g... :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I can't believe how much you sent, lol. By the way, check out this site: http://www.thedriftwoodstore.com/


Hehe, told you I needed to make room. :hihi: I should have sent you some Anubias as well, and some more riccia. You are lucky you have lindernia 'India', otherwise you would have gotten a ton of that!

Oh man, that site has some nice pieces! That looks just like the stuff we get in at work, but we've sold all the nicer pieces.  I've got to sell more before we can get more though, because we buy it by the pickup truck load.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Also, I'm thinking about adding some moss to the branches as I think it will make the tank look a bit less empty.. what does everyone think? I've got both Xmas and Fissidens that I could use.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

woah zach, nice emersed plants! man i wish you lived a little closer.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> woah zach, nice emersed plants! man i wish you lived a little closer.


Thanks, Non C! Been a while since I've seen you in my journal. Welcome back!  

I should really throw some updated pics of the emersed up. Things have been growing like crazy. It's still stuffed after the plants I sent Sara, and the ones I just put into this tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lets see a new FTS with the addition.

in my emersed setup, the ludwigia is starting to creep.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> lets see a new FTS with the addition.
> 
> in my emersed setup, the ludwigia is starting to creep.


Haha, it doesn't look a whole lot different, All the new Ludwigia is stuck in the very back. I'll get picks when it transitions and starts growing.

Yep, all types of Ludwigia and Rotala creep in my set up.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

its weird, idk why it does that. i kind of wish it didnt. i like it upright


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> its weird, idk why it does that. i kind of wish it didnt. i like it upright


It's due to highlight as far as I can tell. Do a bit of experimenting. Lower your wattage and see what it does.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i have it under 4 t12s with 2 18w cfls supplementing from the sides. high light?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i have it under 4 t12s with 2 18w cfls supplementing from the sides. high light?


Honestly I'd say that is high light, ha! You've got to remember, you have no water to go through in an emersed, so wattage goes further. those 2 18w CFLS's alone would rock that thank no problem. My 2x 96w PC's are probably overkill, but I like the growth! :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah its definitely high light, and i know it!  i could take the cfls off but why would i want to do that? i cant get algae so more light the better 

i just wish the ludwigia wouldnt creep


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> yeah its definitely high light, and i know it!  i could take the cfls off but why would i want to do that? i cant get algae so more light the better
> 
> i just wish the ludwigia wouldnt creep


Haha, exactly! That's why I went with the dual 96w PC's.

So, I need to set up a tank for downoi. I just got counting the ones in my emersed, and I have about 50 right now!  Now, a lot of those are just itty bitty babies, but still!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

send them to me!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> send them to me!!


lol, once they get big I'll see about sending you some.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool  

o gptta start getting cool plants for the emeserd


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> cool
> 
> o gptta start getting cool plants for the emeserd


You should get some cool emersed plants and then we can do a trade. 

So, what do you guys think a good carpet for this tank would be?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Glosso or Marsilea IMO. It would look perfect in there!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Glosso or Marsilea IMO. It would look perfect in there!


I've got some MQ plugs in there now, but who knows how long it will take to grow into a carpet... I could grab a few pots of glosso from work sometime.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I've got some MQ plugs in there now, but who knows how long it will take to grow into a carpet... I could grab a few pots of glosso from work sometime.


How much of a discount do you get at work?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> lol, once they get big I'll see about sending you some.


Dibs too..... But my suggestion is to just left Everything grow out!!!!!

Btw Zach check out my rili shiny rili photo.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Dibs too..... But my suggestion is to just left Everything grow out!!!!!
> 
> Btw Zach check out my rili shiny rili photo.


Haha, I'll keep you in mind. That's the plan, I'd just like a foreground!

Already have, just haven't commented yet. I've been lurking on here all day. :hihi:



cableguy69846 said:


> How much of a discount do you get at work?


 By the way dude, I'll still want some of your glosso in the future! Cause it will be for my emersed. :biggrin:
As a rule it is 40% off.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, I'll keep you in mind. That's the plan, I'd just like a foreground!
> 
> Already have, just haven't commented yet. I've been lurking on here all day. :hihi:
> 
> ...


Lol. got ya.

That is one heck of a discount. I bet I could have you get me stuff and save money paying with shipping then getting it myself.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> You should get some cool emersed plants and then we can do a trade.
> 
> So, what do you guys think a good carpet for this tank would be?


Thats what I'm hoping! Too bad I'm broke!

Glosso!! Get it from cable!!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Thats what I'm hoping! Too bad I'm broke!
> 
> Glosso!! Get it from cable!!!


Lol. Thanks for the publicity Bob.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. got ya.
> 
> That is one heck of a discount. I bet I could have you get me stuff and save money paying with shipping then getting it myself.:hihi:


Hehe, I usually get fish for a tad over cost.. :biggrin: I think when I got my 25 cards and 25 rummynose I paid less that 80$ after tax.


orchidman said:


> Thats what I'm hoping! Too bad I'm broke!
> 
> Glosso!! Get it from cable!!!


Grow that ramosior out and we can trade. roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Hehe, I usually get fish for a tad over cost.. :biggrin: I think when I got my 25 cards and 25 rummynose I paid less that 80$ after tax.
> 
> 
> Grow that ramosior out and we can trade. roud:


Doh! Man. I was thinking of some rummynose for the 20 gallon, but I need some otos first. And I lost 2 of my cards so far. I want another dozen for the 10 gallon. They are so small in there, and with all the filtration and plants, I am sure they would not have a problem. And that is a really good discount. I need to work at a pet store.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Doh! Man. I was thinking of some rummynose for the 20 gallon, but I need some otos first. And I lost 2 of my cards so far. I want another dozen for the 10 gallon. They are so small in there, and with all the filtration and plants, I am sure they would not have a problem. And that is a really good discount. I need to work at a pet store.


Rummynose rock! Losing two isn't bad, they are really sensitive. Until you get them established. My guys are huge now. Feed them well and they grow fast.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can you get me an MP10 with a 40% discount? Me only! :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Can you get me an MP10 with a 40% discount? Me only! :biggrin:


Drygoods aren't 40%, because we really don't mark those up much lol. If they give me 40% off on drygoods we would lose money. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Drygoods aren't 40%, because we really don't mark those up much lol. If they give me 40% off on drygoods we would lose money. :hihi:


Then I'll probably want some amanos if you guys count livestock...... Hahaha


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Thanks for the publicity Bob.roud:


I figure I owe it to ya for basically stealing plants!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Hehe, I usually get fish for a tad over cost.. :biggrin: I think when I got my 25 cards and 25 rummynose I paid less that 80$ after tax.
> 
> 
> Grow that ramosior out and we can trade. roud:


I need to work at a fish store too! I'm trying to get a job at express though. 

It will be a while. I have like 8 tips total!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Rummynose rock! Losing two isn't bad, they are really sensitive. Until you get them established. My guys are huge now. Feed them well and they grow fast.


I lived my rummies!!!!!!

Since your giving out mp10s, I want one!!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Rummynose rock! Losing two isn't bad, they are really sensitive. Until you get them established. My guys are huge now. Feed them well and they grow fast.


Don't have rummies yet, I lost two cardinals though. I think I may get some rummies now though.



orchidman said:


> I figure I owe it to ya for basically stealing plants!


Lol. I appreciate it.roud:



orchidman said:


> I need to work at a fish store too! I'm trying to get a job at express though.
> 
> It will be a while. I have like 8 tips total!


You do not want to work in clothing retail. It is hell. I worked at American Eagle for a while, then at Hot Topic, and they were both crazy, especially around this time of year.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Why were they crazy? Seems like a Job I'd e good and and I'd enjoy. Plus discounts are nice too. 
Why didn't you like them?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Why were they crazy? Seems like a Job I'd e good and and I'd enjoy. Plus discounts are nice too.
> Why didn't you like them?


The holidays bring out the worst in humanity for the most part when it comes to shopping.

I hated them cuz I don't like dealing with people. Lol. When it comes to my friends, that is different, but once you get a taste of the Stupid that plagues some shoppers, you get a little jaded. Lol.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I see. I'm a big people person. So i. Thought I'd like it. We shall see if I get accepted I'll take the job. And we will let god decide what's best


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> I see. I'm a big people person. So i. Thought I'd like it. We shall see if I get accepted I'll take the job. And we will let god decide what's best


Lol. Good luck man. I hope you do get it. The discounts that I got working retail almost made it worth it until I realized they did not pay the rent, or buy diapers. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks  we'll see how it goes. A job at a garden center would be sick too! 

I don't have to pay rent or buy diapers, so it would probably be worth it for me  I cant afford express clothes usually anyways! So discounts are good


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

LoL, *cough cough* 

The secret is too get the glosso from me, remember grasshopper, I am the one who gave the glosso too cable. 

Retail clothing (express especially) sounds horrible.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll let you know what happens


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thread derailers! No wonder you guys have so many posts. :hihi: Jk


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thread derailers! No wonder you guys have so many posts. :hihi: Jk


Lol everybody blew past me I barley post any more!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Pics incoming


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yay


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

These first three shots are for you, Bat girl! ( Notice the cute fish AND algae! :biggrin:



























Group shot of some of the Kubotais









Downoi. 









FTS ( Even though I'm pretty sure nothing has changed)









Honeycombs. ( Phillip these are for you) Everyone, lets see how long it take his honeycomb radar to go off. :hihi:




































Terrible picture because it was all the way in the back of the tank, but BEHOLD!!! The sexiest fish ever!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

love that last fish!

grat downoi!

and CUTEEE honeycombs! i want some!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay for pictures of algae, cories and otos!!!!!!! Thanks so much, Zach! By the way, I like the move on the lily. Where did you get that brilliant idea?  Oh, and I do think moss on the driftwood would be a really nice addition. Your downoi is putting mine to same. I need to step up my game.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> love that last fish!
> 
> grat downoi!
> 
> and CUTEEE honeycombs! i want some!


Thanks, man. You should get some! 



sewingalot said:


> Yay for pictures of algae, cories and otos!!!!!!! Thanks so much, Zach! By the way, I like the move on the lily. Where did you get that brilliant idea?  Oh, and I do think moss on the driftwood would be a really nice addition. Your downoi is putting mine to same. I need to step up my game.


You are welcome, Sara! I thought you would like them!  Gee I dunno, it just came to me. roud: Thanks for the suggestion. What kind of moss do you recommend? I've got fissidens and X mas.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

AMMMMG HONEYCOMBS!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> AMMMMG HONEYCOMBS!!!


I thought you would like those pics. roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i want some. maybe for the 29g idk where to get them though!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sexy pics! Haha love the last few.  and all the others...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Dude you got Aru's????? WHEN??? 

Downoi is looking nice


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

what is the tall grass plant you have on the right side


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow you have some of my favorite fish. I still don't know how you get those kubotais so fat. Mine are still very much skinny no matter how much I feed them. I want some of those rainbows...one day I'll have! 

Did you ever find more C. albida for your tank? I have 3 and 1 has grown all the way to the top while the others are small. They all look the same in terms of leaf shape, color, and texture. Just the size difference is kind of crazy lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank looks good man. Those honeycombs are awesome.roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Fissidens on the left smaller pieces and tawian on the far right piece is nice. And you have the most brilliant ideas about plant arrangements, lol.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Where did you get that male gertrude? I have 2 females but they need a companion. You have them at inland? Love the honeycomb to those are awesome! Wish I still had mine!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Where did you get that male gertrude? I have 2 females but they need a companion. You have them at inland? Love the honeycomb to those are awesome! Wish I still had mine!


That's an Aru II, man. Got it from Nick. We do have gertrude's at Inland, I'd have to check if we have any males left though. Yeah, Honeycombs are definitely sweet fish!



sewingalot said:


> Fissidens on the left smaller pieces and tawian on the far right piece is nice. And you have the most brilliant ideas about plant arrangements, lol.


Alright, I'll tie on some fissidens this evening. Taiwan moss will have to wait though, because I don't have any right now. Just X mas, Fissidens, Subwassertang, and a bit of mini pellia. :hihi:


cableguy69846 said:


> Tank looks good man. Those honeycombs are awesome.roud:


Thanks, Cable.


Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow you have some of my favorite fish. I still don't know how you get those kubotais so fat. Mine are still very much skinny no matter how much I feed them. I want some of those
> rainbows...one day I'll have!
> 
> Did you ever find more C. albida for your tank? I have 3 and 1 has grown all the way to the top while the others are small. They all look the same in terms of leaf shape, color, and texture. Just the size difference is kind of crazy lol.


Haha, thanks man. I think it's because they swim in my korallia 750GPH all day, it makes their metabolism crazy high, so they eat a ton.

I haven't got around it, although I just ordered some in from work, so I might pick some up. Mine turned all green. 



frenchymasters said:


> what is the tall grass plant you have on the right side


Giant Hairgrass (Eleocharis montevidensis)



Bahugo said:


> Dude you got Aru's????? WHEN???
> 
> Downoi is looking nice


I got those guys from Nick a few days ago. I've been bugging him about them since he got them, he finally sold me a trio. :hihi: Thanks Nick!

Thanks, bro. roud:



jkan0228 said:


> Sexy pics! Haha love the last few.  and all the others...


Thanks, Jkan!



orchidman said:


> i want some. maybe for the 29g idk where to get them though!


Maybe ask Rachel if she can get some in?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe I'll ask when I'm not broke roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm off to tie some Fissidens down. I hate tying moss....


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow never seen the ARU II that is awesome isnt the female is real colorful! Whose nick? I think I saw his thread on some other forum. Yeah let me know if you have any male gertrudes or female peacock gobies, I am on the hunt. Wouldnt mind getting some of those ARU's as well. Told you I have collectoritis as well 



zachary908 said:


> I'm off to tie some Fissidens down. I hate tying moss....


Have fun! Ive been needing to do that forever but keep putting it off. Guess being a man sewing doesnt naturally appeal, lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Wow never seen the ARU II that is awesome isnt the female is real colorful! Whose nick? I think I saw his thread on some other forum. Yeah let me know if you have any male gertrudes or female peacock gobies, I am on the hunt. Wouldnt mind getting some of those ARU's as well. Told you I have collectoritis as well


The male Aru II are the colorful ones. Females are fairly plain like most rainbows. Nick aka Speedie 408. We have Singifers right now, but not gertrudaes.  As for peacock gudgeons, I'm not sure how to sex those. No clue where you can get Aru II's


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> The male Aru II are the colorful ones. Females are fairly plain like most rainbows. Nick aka Speedie 408. We have Singifers right now, but not gertrudaes.  As for peacock gudgeons, I'm not sure how to sex those. No clue where you can get Aru II's



Easiest way too sex Peacock Gudgeons is by their head. The males get a flat looking head with a big forhead. There are some other variations also you can look for.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I have 2 female gertrudes so I need a male and only have one male peacock goby left. If you have them I can sex them. Like Bahugo said they have a flat looking head. I wouldnt mind making a trip to inland if I could get some. Could you see if you could order some at work?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Well I have 2 female gertrudes so I need a male and only have one male peacock goby left. If you have them I can sex them. Like Bahugo said they have a flat looking head. I wouldnt mind making a trip to inland if I could get some. Could you see if you could order some at work?


I'll get 25 gertrudaes ordered in next time we deal with Seagrest. 

I'll check on the gudgeons for you, and if not I'll get some ordered in as well. I will let you know.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Easiest way too sex Peacock Gudgeons is by their head. The males get a flat looking head with a big forhead. There are some other variations also you can look for.


Cool, thanks man. I'll have to take a look tomorrow if we haven't sold them all. You've got a PM by the way.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Planted a bunch of Glosso on the left side. Thinking about getting a few Crypt Usteriana's for the background, not sure though...


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

zachary908 said:


> I'll get 25 gertrudaes ordered in next time we deal with Seagrest.
> 
> I'll check on the gudgeons for you, and if not I'll get some ordered in as well. I will let you know.


Awesome thanks man! Did you see the video I posted in the fish section of my Golden Wonder trying to spawn with my SAE's? Happened last night, was pretty odd!! Also finally got a new journal up, its the main tank one in my sig.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Picked up about 12 stems of Golden Nesaea from work today, it's chillin' in a bag right now, I'm going to grab some dinner and then maybe plant it and replant the glosso correctly. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics then??


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> pics then??


I JUST now finished... I may get a quick FTS, but no promises. Had some other stuff to plant in there as well.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh carpet plants are the biggest PITA ever...

That was such a pain, and I didn't even get a lot planted, I might plant more to get it denser tomorrow evening. That is if the pleco and cories haven't ripped all of it out by morning....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Go with S. Repens!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Go with S. Repens!


If the glosso doesn't take, which is pretty likely with my stock/ flow... I may do just that. Or... I'll just do all downoi!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I was to tired to take pics tonight, sorry.

I will try to get some up tomorrow evening.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be waiting! Glosso was a pain to plant in my 10 gallon. Can't imagine it for you!!

All downoo would be sick!

I have one stem of rotala ramosior alive in the emersed tank. Jut thought you'd like to know.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> I'll be waiting! Glosso was a pain to plant in my 10 gallon. Can't imagine it for you!!
> 
> All downoo would be sick!
> 
> I have one stem of rotala ramosior alive in the emersed tank. Jut thought you'd like to know.


Well, your 10g has more gloss than mine I bet. most of my forground is covered in downoi at the moment. You will see what I mean tomorrow.

Indeed it would be.

Ballin, grow that stuff out and send it to me, bro.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

All downoi bro!! Hundred dollar carpet...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> All downoi bro!! Hundred dollar carpet...


Dude, once my little ones grow out I have WAY more than $100 worth of downoi in there.... Wait till you see pics tonight. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait for pics!!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hear hear!

Amy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> cant wait for pics!!





SkyGrl said:


> hear hear!
> 
> Amy


Just got home from co-op.
I'm going to go cook myself some steak to eat, then I'm going to work out. But after that I promise I'll take some pics for you guys! Especially for you, Amy! Anything to lure you out of lurking! Any picture requests, guys?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know about the others, but I wanna see that steak. MMMmmmmm, cow..............:drool:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> i don't know about the others, but i wanna see that steak. Mmmmmmmm, cow..............:drool:


haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I don't know about the others, but I wanna see that steak. MMMmmmmm, cow..............:drool:


I'll take a picture when it's finished cooking. And I agree, cow is lovely.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> haha





zachary908 said:


> I'll take a picture when it's finished cooking. And I agree, cow is lovely.


What can I say? I'm a carnivore.:biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> What can I say? I'm a carnivore.:biggrin:


Same here.

Here is my excuse for not taking pictures this very minute.

Top sirlon tenderized on both sides. Seasoned with a heavy dusting of Garlic salt, Black pepper, and Red pepper flakes. Cooked with butter in a skillet. Seared on one side and then a dusting of Garlic powder. 

Simple, but man is it delicious!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Here is my excuse for not taking pictures this very minute.
> 
> ...


Rare? I like my steak bloody and still mooing. Lol.:icon_twis


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Rare? I like my steak bloody and still mooing. Lol.:icon_twis


I wish lol. Mom would kill me if I cooked it rare, ha! Pretty much well done, just a tad of pink in the middle.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I wish lol. Mom would kill me if I cooked it rare, ha! Pretty much well done, just a tad of pink in the middle.


Aw. That's no fun.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your supposed to wipe the juice off the edge of the plate before the presentation, Gordon Ramsey would kick you a$$ for that.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

150EH said:


> Your supposed to wipe the juice off the edge of the plate before the presentation, Gordon Ramsey would kick you a$$ for that.


Come on now, Zach! Standards! 
Gordon Ramsay is awesome... Hells Kitchen and Kitchen Nightmares are two of my favorite shows. :biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Your supposed to wipe the juice off the edge of the plate before the presentation, Gordon Ramsey would kick you a$$ for that.


Or throw the plate across the kitchen.:hihi:



AzFishKid said:


> Come on now, Zach! Standards!
> Gordon Ramsay is awesome... Hells Kitchen and Kitchen Nightmares are two of my favorite shows. :biggrin:


If you want to see Gordon Ramsey at his finest, watch his shows on BBC. Hells Kitchen, and The "F" Word. Awesome shows, and an amazing chef.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, I didnt know a picturless thread could be so popular :hihi: Oh wait, there was a steak back there. So it DOES have A picture.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Wow, I didnt know a picturless thread could be so popular :hihi: Oh wait, there was a steak back there. So it DOES have A picture.


Hey, as soon as I workout I will get pictures up, Chad! Any picture requests?

Oh, I might even clean the water spots off just for you! roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

my request is pictures! i want one closeup of each plant


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Picture time!  Sorry for the long wait, I hope this is worth it.

Ludwigia sp 'Red'









Hygrophila Sp 'Bold'









Rotala Rotundifolia










Ludwigia Repens









Hyptis Lorentziana









Lindernia grandifloraFlower









Bacopa lanigera









Rotala Sp. ' Gia Lai' ( Still creeps, but it changed color?)









Persicaria 'Kawagoeanum'









Persicaria 'porto velho'









Hygrophila Polysperma









Lindernia 'India'









Riccia 









Bacopa Sp. 'Japan'









Got weeds?


















I didn't take pictures of all the emersed plants, cause I didn't want to bore you all, but that's a lot of them. Sara sent me some awesome Cuphea, UG, and Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'! The cuphea is in here. The UG is too, but once I'm done being lazy I'll split it up and it will go in the new 20g. I still am not sure which tank I want the lindernia to go into, so it's floating in water for now. :hihi:

Here is the 75g. 









Got Downoi?









Hydrocotyle sibthorpiodes! Got this from the lovely batgirl as well!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow man. It all looks good. And I think you just sold me on doing a H. sibthorpiodes carpet in my 20 gallon when it gets going.:biggrin:

That emersed tank looks awesome. Did I see somewhere that you had 1 or 2 more going as well?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow man. It all looks good. And I think you just sold me on doing a H. sibthorpiodes carpet in my 20 gallon when it gets going.:biggrin:
> 
> That emersed tank looks awesome. Did I see somewhere that you had 1 or 2 more going as well?


Thanks, man. And I've got a 20g set up, just no plants yet.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, man. And I've got a 20g set up, just no plants yet.


:biggrin: I have plants. :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> :biggrin: I have plants. :biggrin:


My UG is going in there. :biggrin: Sorry dude!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woohooo! pics! thanks man!

i love the ludwigias, your repens looks just like mine!

nice flower you got there! 

the 75g is starting to look real nice! what is that tall grassy plant on the right?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> My UG is going in there. :biggrin: Sorry dude!


DOH! When you get your UG going I propose a trade. Some HC for UG?:biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nice flower you got there!
> 
> the 75g is starting to look real nice! what is that tall grassy plant on the right?


Thanks a lot, Bob! I'm really happy with how the 75g has been doing, and as an added bonus I'm almost algae free, and I;ve hardly been dosing believe it or not. I always forget to dose, and I need to make more solution. :hihi: I should do that before things go south.

It is giant hairgrass (Eleocharis montevidensis)



cableguy69846 said:


> DOH! When you get your UG going I propose a trade. Some HC for UG?:biggrin:


I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh wow! i didnt realize giant hairgrass was that giant! nice addition IMO almost my favorite thing! behind the downoi maybe!

thats great being algae free! sounds like your done with an addiction  ive been algae free for 45 hours! haha i dont have algae in my 10g either, its awesome. i need to start dosing! i was gonna start last week but my co2 got used up so i messed with things and didnt want to dose because there would be extra nutrients then. so next week hopefully!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha thanks, Bob!

Kubotai









Gardneri (Male and Female) These things will breed in any condition....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I see a few plants that I want... :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I see a few plants that I want... :biggrin::biggrin:


What plants, Bro?

Emersed or submersed?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Haha thanks, Bob!
> 
> Kubotai
> 
> ...


BEST PIC EVER!!:hihi:

Those Kubotis are pretty awesome too. Do they look that green in real life?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> BEST PIC EVER!!:hihi:
> 
> Those Kubotis are pretty awesome too. Do they look that green in real life?


:hihi:

Yep, they are just as green in person!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> What plants, Bro?
> 
> Emersed or submersed?


BOTH! I'll come up with a list later...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> :hihi:
> 
> Yep, they are just as green in person!


That is awesome. How big do they get?

You need to change the title of this thread BTW. It is no longer so collectoritis-y.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That is awesome. How big do they get?
> 
> You need to change the title of this thread BTW. It is no longer so collectoritis-y.:hihi:


They are maxed out now. Maybe an inch.

Haha, I know, I just need to think of a good name. 



jkan0228 said:


> BOTH! I'll come up with a list later...


Cool, when you get a list up shoot me a PM or just post it here, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

That un-ID'd Persicaria sp. looks like P. 'sao paulo', though I'm not 100% sure. It might be P. kawagoeanum. Might want to ask around to get a confirmed ID.

Looks like the plants are growing quickly! Nice job.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> They are maxed out now. Maybe an inch.
> 
> Haha, I know, I just need to think of a good name.
> 
> ...


How many do you have in there, and are they schoolers?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> How many do you have in there, and are they schoolers?


I have 16 or something like that. They don't school much at all lol. Unless they are threatened.


AzFishKid said:


> That un-ID'd Persicaria sp. looks like P. 'sao paulo', though I'm not 100% sure. It might be P. kawagoeanum. Might want to ask around to get a confirmed ID.
> 
> Looks like the plants are growing quickly! Nice job.


Thanks a lot, Phillip! If it helps any I got them both from you. roud:


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

i really want to do this emmersed thing! how did you do this?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

container+lid+dirt+plants+light+misting to keep humidity up=emersed. its simple and basically no maintenance! you should do it!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

frenchymasters said:


> i really want to do this emmersed thing! how did you do this?


*
My setup*

Tank: 40 gallon breeder With custom made acrylic lid

Soil: Miracle Grow Potting Soil with Dr. Earth fertilizer mixed in

Lighting: 2x 96 Power Compact.

Additional details:

My substrate is 3-4 inches deep. I try to mist once a day with water from my aquarium, however I often forget.


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

do you just lay the stems on the dirt?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

frenchymasters said:


> do you just lay the stems on the dirt?


Typically if it is an un rooted stem, such as a clipping I lay it down in the soil and gently press it down. This is critical as you do not want the stem to dry out in it's transition from submersed to emersed. The leaves will most likely dry out, but that's not an issue. As long as the stem doesn't dry out it will eventually produce off shoots in emersed form. Sorry for the long answer.

If you need anymore info on anything feel free to shoot me a PM. or just post here...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> *
> My setup*
> 
> Tank: 40 gallon breeder With *custom made acrylic lid*
> ...


Mr. Fancy pants over here! 

Lol, I kid, I kid. Emersed setup is looking great Zach! Love it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Mr. Fancy pants over here!
> 
> Lol, I kid, I kid. Emersed setup is looking great Zach! Love it.


:hihi: In my defense I didn't go out and buy the fertilizer! We already had it and I figured it couldn't hurt. And the lid I just had a guy at work make for me. Just a simple piece of acrylic really.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Mhm, I bet. lol

Check out the new scape, it might look familiar..


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Mhm, I bet. lol
> 
> Check out the new scape, it might look familiar..


lol I'll check it out.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

The unknown Persicaria looks like kawagoneanum. My emersed 'Sao Paulo' doesn't have the spots on the leaves.

Your emersed tank looks very lush and healthy. Great job!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

wabisabi said:


> The unknown Persicaria looks like kawagoneanum. My emersed 'Sao Paolo' doesn't have the spots on the leaves.
> 
> Your emersed tank looks very lush and healthy. Great job!


Thanks for the ID and the compliments, Wabisabi!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wow zach, your emersed setup kicks butt!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> wow zach, your emersed setup kicks butt!


Thanks, man! If you ever see anything you need let me know, and i can probably hook you up! roud:

Holy cow, when did this journal hit 20k views? Thanks a lot, everyone!


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, man! If you ever see anything you need let me know, and i can probably hook you up! roud:
> 
> Holy cow, when did this journal hit 20k views? Thanks a lot, everyone!


 

whe im ready can you help me too?!?!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

frenchymasters said:


> whe im ready can you help me too?!?!


Sure thing, Frenchy. Any of my loyal journal followers will get good deals on the plants I sell.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally got around to getting the UG Sara sent me planted in the 20g.

Hopefully it will do well in there!


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

im following! LOL


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

frenchymasters said:


> im following! LOL


Just let me know when you are ready for plants.

I think I may post up some plant packages this evening, because I need to thin out my emersed tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wish i had something to trade. the ramosior is growing finally though. so after the 1 stem turns into many we can trade


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> wish i had something to trade. the ramosior is growing finally though. so after the 1 stem turns into many we can trade


Sounds good dude! I'm sure I will have plenty when you are ready.

Like I said, I'm just doing a few packages to thin the tank out a bit for the winter, since I probably won't be doing much shipping after this week.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats true. its too cold here to ship


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Zach how many stems do you want for P. Erectus?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Hey Zach how many stems do you want for P. Erectus?


Lol let me look and see where I want to put it in the new scape.

How many stems do you have?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> thats true. its too cold here to ship


It's 30 here and I'm not worried as long as packages don't sit in a box all day...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Posted up my first ever plant package and I have three of them available! Hopefully I get some bites.  I've got a few harder to get plants in the package.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm wanting some new fish in here... mainly for photography purposes. :hihi:

Thinking about a trio or two of Signifer rainbows. Anyone know if they will get along with my Aru II's?


----------



## frenchymasters (Nov 28, 2011)

sigs are a bit pushy but i do house a trio with my 8 aru II....they are fine


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

frenchymasters said:


> sigs are a bit pushy but i do house a trio with my 8 aru II....they are fine


Nice, you've got Aru II's?May I ask where you got yours? I'd like to get a few more!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

The glosso just isn't going to work in this tank. It just keeps getting ripped up by my plecos and cories. I'm going to have to pick something with longer roots if I want to get a carpet established. I'm thinking Crypt Parva!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've noticed no one care about what's going on with the tank.. :flick:

So I suppose I MIGHT take some pictures to post this evening. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> I've noticed no one care about what's going on with the tank.. :flick:
> 
> So I suppose I MIGHT take some pictures to post this evening. :hihi:


Sorry. Been off in my own little world the past couple of days.

C. parva = slowest carpet ever.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> C. parva = slowest carpet ever.:hihi:


Not when you have access to plants produced by FAN! :biggrin: I could get an instant carpet next time we get plants ordered at work.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> not when you have access to plants produced by fan! :biggrin: I could get an instant carpet next time we get plants ordered at work.


fan?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> fan?


Florida Aquatic Nurserys.

Their parva pots are stuffed to the max! Close to 25 individual plants per pot if you choose to separate the pots.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Florida Aquatic Nurserys.
> 
> Their parva pots are stuffed to the max! Close to 25 individual plants per pot if you choose to separate the pots.


Wow. That is a lot of parva.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I care Zach, I read about the glosso yesterday but forgot too post before I ran off, I told you I lurk. 

But, you should get some pics up lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I care Zach, I read about the glosso yesterday but forgot too post before I ran off, I told you I lurk.
> 
> But, you should get some pics up lol


Haha, thanks, Rich!

Hmm.. it's a little late.. but... what the heck, I'll go take some pics now!

By the way, I haven't fertilized the tank in over a week!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't fertilized the tank since I rescaped last week and everything looks nicer honestly lol.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I got a bit sidetracked... but.. I DID get some pictures, and a video.  will post in a bit.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Uploading to photobucket now!

Video will have to wait till tomorrow as it is taking forever to upload.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Downoi takeover. 


















Hydrocotyle Sibthorpiodes is doing well.


















Rotala, Cabomba 'silvertip', Golden Nesaea.









Most ballin pleco ever!


















And a crop









FTS Things are growing well ( Haven't dosed in over a week... probably closer to two)


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn!!!!!! All you people got so much downoi.... Not fair!!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

things look great!!!! love the downoi!

im afraid if i stop dosing ill get algae


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good man.roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Damn!!!!!! All you people got so much downoi.... Not fair!!


The stuff is a weed, bro!



orchidman said:


> things look great!!!! love the downoi!
> 
> im afraid if i stop dosing ill get algae


Thanks, Bob!

Honestly... I thought so at first too.

But I've learned it's inconsistency that causes algae.

So far my high fish load seems to be giving the plants enough nutrients. I might make some ferts up just incase, but likely won't dose it much.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Looks good man.roud:


Thanks, Cable.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you do have alot of fish! 

if its such a weed, share! share your weed bro!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gimme some of your weed!!! Like seriously...  Your P. Erectus is doing well now~


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> you do have alot of fish!
> 
> if its such a weed, share! share your weed bro!


Yep, and I plan to add more soon. Fish are fat and healthy, plants are growing well, so why not?

In due time my brotha. In due time. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Gimme some of your weed!!! Like seriously...  Your P. Erectus is doing well now~


Haha, give me a bit and I'll have you some, bro. Sweet, I need to find a place for some.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait  haha


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The Downoi looks sweet, really bright green and healthy, the HS looks nice to and nice shot of the mega pearl on the leaf. Nice macro on the Pleco, I think I can see his uvula, but it's cool to see all the little structures in it's mouth.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

150EH said:


> The Downoi looks sweet, really bright green and healthy, the HS looks nice to and nice shot of the mega pearl on the leaf. Nice macro on the Pleco, I think I can see his uvula, but it's cool to see all the little structures in it's mouth.


Thanks a lot for the compliments, 150EH! One of these days I need to actually get a macro lens ( Hate spending that kind of money) So I can get some real macros! All these photos were shot with the T2i's kit lens no flash.. I need some gear. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank is filling in nicely Zach! How are the downoi transiting for you? It looks like it is doing good and filling in nicely, I can see some are branching nicely. Love the pleco shot! Can you upload video's on photobucket? I got a video of the vampire shrimp fanning it's cool lol. I really like the new scape by the way, how is the pantanal doing? Did it ever bounce back for you


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Tank is filling in nicely Zach! How are the downoi transiting for you? It looks like it is doing good and filling in nicely, I can see some are branching nicely. Love the pleco shot! Can you upload video's on photobucket? I got a video of the vampire shrimp fanning it's cool lol. I really like the new scape by the way, how is the pantanal doing? Did it ever bounce back for you


Thanks a ton, Rich! The downoi has transitioned great! I only had melting on one crown, that's it. Yep, the ones in the back are branching a ton as well, you just can't see it in the pics. Yep, you can upload videos to photobucket, it just takes a while. Nice, Looking forward to seeing it! Thanks, I like it too. Pantanal never bounced back after the trim... not sure what happened, but I trashed it cause it looked terrible, and kept getting worse.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

G'night, all!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

That really sucks on the Pantanal. 

By the way I think I might be going no dosing with you for a bit, i really feel like everything is doing great without dosing. I have root tabs in there anyways, I felt like I was overdosing even though I wasn't dosing much at all. I guess I'll see how things go but it's nice too actually see some things color up again. Especially the Ludwigia Hybrid, I don't care what people say when I dosed high it was a pail beige color... now it's dark red/purple again. My wallichii is coloring up alot at the tips too. *shrug* I guess i'll find out one way or another lol. The only thing that doesn't look so hot (and I think it has too do with me not with the dosing or whatever) is the glosso, pretty sure I beat it up really bad last time I scaped and planted it.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> That really sucks on the Pantanal.
> 
> By the way I think I might be going no dosing with you for a bit, i really feel like everything is doing great without dosing. I have root tabs in there anyways, I felt like I was overdosing even though I wasn't dosing much at all. I guess I'll see how things go but it's nice too actually see some things color up again. Especially the Ludwigia Hybrid, I don't care what people say when I dosed high it was a pail beige color... now it's dark red/purple again. My wallichii is coloring up alot at the tips too. *shrug* I guess i'll find out one way or another lol. The only thing that doesn't look so hot (and I think it has too do with me not with the dosing or whatever) is the glosso, pretty sure I beat it up really bad last time I scaped and planted it.


Yep, oh well though. Maybe my water was too hard for it?

Nice! Yeah, my stuff seems to be doing just as well honestly. The only difference is it is growing a tad slower, and I have a bit more dust algae on the glass, but that's it. Glad your plants are doing well, hope the glosso bounces back!



1aqumfish said:


> Looks nice.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

What about Ranunculus Inundatus for a carpet? How does everyone think that would look?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> What about Ranunculus Inundatus for a carpet? How does everyone think that would look?


That's a really cool plant. I always wanted too try it but figured it wouldn't work well in a 20g lol. I say go for it! 

By the way pics and videos up!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> That's a really cool plant. I always wanted too try it but figured it wouldn't work well in a 20g lol. I say go for it!
> 
> By the way pics and videos up!


I got some in my emersed, so I may grow it out and try it!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally a bit of side effects of no dosing have shown up. They must have finally use up all the excess nutrients! The newer leaves of my downoi are a bit whitish. No big deal, I'll just start dosing some micros.. Likely it just needs more Mg, and possibly Iron.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your tank is looking fabulous, Zach! I have been lurking a lot, but I love the last FTS shot so much I had to comment. And cute lips you have there.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Your tank is looking fabulous, Zach! I have been lurking a lot, but I love the last FTS shot so much I had to comment. And cute lips you have there.


 Thank you, Sara! That means a lot. I think I'm finally figuring out this whole planted tank thing. Now that I'm not trying to run the sun over my tank and not cramming ever plant I can get in there it's starting to shape up.

Why thank you. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bored... might take some pics real quick. Other wise there will not be any till next week, I'm busy all this coming week.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

But it's winter break!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> But it's winter break!!!


Most of the plans involve hanging with friends. roud:

Got some pics... will put them up in a bit.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha same here man. I plan to not pay attention to my shrimp tank and see how much it evolves in the week or two I'm not paying attention to it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha same here man. I plan to not pay attention to my shrimp tank and see how much it evolves in the week or two I'm not paying attention to it.


Ha, nice. Editing pics now! I got some decent ones.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Zach's having a Toga party at work for Christmas break, like the little mermaid theme. That's why he will be so busy. 

Lol. 

Now get some pics.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Zach's having a Toga party at work for Christmas break, like the little mermaid theme. That's why he will be so busy.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Now get some pics.


Nope, but we are having an invite only customer appreciation party on the 30th! Should be fun.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Is that what you mailed me in the mail? lol I won't be able too make it... OR WILL I? Dun..dun..dun.. Coming too ravage your downoi. 

*OKAY SERIOUS QUESTION*

Am I the only one who pronounces downoi the same as Downy fabric softener?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Is that what you mailed me in the mail? lol I won't be able too make it... OR WILL I? Dun..dun..dun.. Coming too ravage your downoi.
> 
> *OKAY SERIOUS QUESTION*
> 
> Am I the only one who pronounces downoi the same as Downy fabric softener?


:hihi:

I pronounce it Dow-Noi


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gardneri (male)


















Amano









" The Understory" (This is where I stick all my crypts! )









Left side ( Filling in well)









FTS









Now for some Emersed pics ( cause I can! :biggrin

Persicaria









It appears to be flowering?


















Ludwigia sp 'Red'









Forgot the name of this plant..









It's flowering too!









Emersed FTS


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

That emersed tank looks great man. Love the killie too. Very hansom fish.:icon_smil


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That emersed tank looks great man. Love the killie too. Very hansom fish.:icon_smil


Thanks, Cable. How is your emersed setup doing?

Whatcha think of the 75g?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Cable. How is your emersed setup doing?
> 
> Whatcha think of the 75g?


Going well. Too full though. I need to thin it out or set up another one. And my DHG 'Belem' looks like it is dying. I need to upgrade the lights on the smaller box.

The 75 looks great. I love all the crypts. The plants all look healthy and robust. Whatever you are doing, keep at it. Getting good results that way.:icon_smil


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Going well. Too full though. I need to thin it out or set up another one. And my DHG 'Belem' looks like it is dying. I need to upgrade the lights on the smaller box.
> 
> The 75 looks great. I love all the crypts. The plants all look healthy and robust. Whatever you are doing, keep at it. Getting good results that way.:icon_smil



There is no such thing as too full did you see my emersed? :hihi: Those pictures are after trading/ selling 40 or so stems of the lindernia 'India' ,6 stems of bacopa lanigera, 4 stems of Hyptis lorentzianna, 6 or so stems of Hygro 'bold'... I know I'm forgetting a few.

Thanks, man! Only issue right now is a bit of green spot algae on the older leaves of the L. repens a quick trim will fix that though.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

both tanks look uber healthy!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> both tanks look uber healthy!


Thanks a lot, Bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yep :_) haha


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn.... My tank is crap compared to this. Haha


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> Forgot the name of this plant..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Diodia virginiana_.

Both setups are looking great! Especially the emersed tank. roud:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow I love how your tank has come along! However, I do see one problem...you need more crypts!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow I love how your tank has come along! However, I do see one problem...you need more crypts!


You are such a bad influence. Don't make him ruin his tanks by adding more crypts!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Zach, what is the plant on the left side of this pic? Looks almost like _Rorippa aquatica_...

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i333/zachary908/IMG_1546.jpg

Edit: Nevermind, CT says it's _Hygrophila odora_!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> There is no such thing as too full did you see my emersed? :hihi: Those pictures are after trading/ selling 40 or so stems of the lindernia 'India' ,6 stems of bacopa lanigera, 4 stems of Hyptis lorentzianna, 6 or so stems of Hygro 'bold'... I know I'm forgetting a few.
> 
> Thanks, man! Only issue right now is a bit of green spot algae on the older leaves of the L. repens a quick trim will fix that though.


Lol. I sold a bunch of plants out of mine too, and you can't tell now. The HC and glosso both started growing like a weed again.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Damn.... My tank is crap compared to this. Haha


Ha, I'll take that as a compliment. Thanks, bro! And don't worry your tank will get there. I'm telling you, take some of that light off!



AzFishKid said:


> _Diodia virginiana_.
> 
> Both setups are looking great! Especially the emersed tank. roud:


Thanks a lot, Phillip! And thanks for the ID. It's a neat plant, and just recently started growing at a good pace.. for awhile it was a bit slow. Come to think of it everything has taken off lately, even the Bacopa lanigera!



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow I love how your tank has come along! However, I do see one problem...you need more crypts!


Thank you, Cardinal! Yeah I do need more crypts. My affinis melted awhile back and it never came back.  I'm wanting to get some keei's one day, probably one of my favorites!


AzFishKid said:


> You are such a bad influence. Don't make him ruin his tanks by adding more crypts!


:hihi:


AzFishKid said:


> Zach, what is the plant on the left side of this pic?


CT is correct, it is Hygrophila Odora! Really neat plant, looks fantastic emersed, I'll get a good picture of it sometime.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank looks super good Zach, and the emersed setup. Love the flowering pics! Sorry I logged off last night and didn't catch the pics haha. It seems like everything is growing really well for you even with out dosing!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea man. Just reduced my lighting to two light for 10 hrs. We'll see how it does!!

I'm looking for some keei's in the future too.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the C. affinis! I can send you a couple in a month or so for shipping if you want.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Tank looks super good Zach, and the emersed setup. Love the flowering pics! Sorry I logged off last night and didn't catch the pics haha. It seems like everything is growing really well for you even with out dosing!


Thanks, Rich! Yeah, the emersed seems to love the 192 watts of PC's, I want to try to get every plant I have to flower. No worries.



jkan0228 said:


> Yea man. Just reduced my lighting to two light for 10 hrs. We'll see how it does!!
> 
> I'm looking for some keei's in the future too.


Atta boy! :biggrin:



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Sorry to hear about the C. affinis! I can send you a couple in a month or so for shipping if you want.


Ahh don't worry about it, Cardinal, I wouldn't feel right doing that. I may buy one from you again though. Got any Keei's that will be ready in a couple months?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful shots, your tank looks great.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Beautiful shots, your tank looks great.


Thanks, 2in10!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't think I'll have any keei to spare  Mine isn't doing very well for whatever reason. I might have zukalii and pygmaea though.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I don't think I'll have any keei to spare  Mine isn't doing very well for whatever reason. I might have *zukalii* and *pygmaea* though.


Never heard of those species... Any Pics?


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

ýour emersed plants look great! 

I also wanna see pics of the two species Cardinal is talkin bout.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I don't think I'll have any keei to spare  Mine isn't doing very well for whatever reason. I might have zukalii and pygmaea though.


No worries on the Keei. Hope yours gets to growing better soon. I'm most likely interested in those! Any pics?


jkan0228 said:


> Never heard of those species... Any Pics?


Mine! :flick:

:hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeromeit said:


> ýour emersed plants look great!
> 
> I also wanna see pics of the two species Cardinal is talkin bout.



Thanks, Jeromeit!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> No worries on the Keei. Hope yours gets to growing better soon. I'm most likely interested in those! Any pics?
> 
> 
> Mine! :flick:
> ...


Just watch those 2 turn out to be super ugly.... :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Just watch those 2 turn out to be super ugly.... :hihi:


I almost wouldn't care... I kind of like collecting them for fun.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I almost wouldn't care... I kind of like collecting them for fun.


Well I like the pretty ones....


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

lmao dont we all ;D


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well I like the pretty ones....


Yep...

I'd love to have a few keeis, a black bullosa, and a kota tinga... however.. I'm poor! On the plus side I finally found a good spot for my Buce and it doesn't seem to be growing any new algae... :hihi: also appears to be sending off a new shoot on the rhizome, so I may have two plants soon!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

We need to have a rare crypt thread.... Gonna make one now....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> We need to have a rare crypt thread.... Gonna make one now....


Have fun, I ain't got nothing to post on there! My rarest are Nurri and Nurri mutated, ha!

Currently I have...

C. Nurri Mutated
C. Nurri Regular
C Wendtii Bronze
C. Wendtii Red
C. Undulata
C. Affinis
C. Crispatula var. balansae


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Affinis somewhat rare from what someone told me... Don't worry, you've got your buce! I only have nurii mutated and hudoroi... Hopefully a keii someday!
Here's the thread
Rare and Pricey Crypts!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Affinis somewhat rare from what someone told me... Don't worry, you've got your buce! I only have nurii mutated and hudoroi... Hopefully a keii someday!
> Here's the thread
> Rare and Pricey Crypts!


FAN grows affinis, so it;s not rare to me... I can get as much of it as I want.... about 1.00 per plant... lolz

Edit: I'm a liar... thinking of Albida NOT Affinis.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh well.... Saw Cardinal Tetra offering it for 15$ which means its probably somewhere around 20.... Haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Oh well.... Saw Cardinal Tetra offering it for 15$ which means its probably somewhere around 20.... Haha


 I'm sitting on goldmine then. I better go buy all the affinis at work tomorrow! I've only got three in my tank at the moment.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I'm sitting on goldmine then. I better go buy all the affinis at work tomorrow! I've only got three in my tank at the moment.


Gimme one.... or a few! :hihi:

I see you've died off APE..


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Gimme one.... or a few! :hihi:
> 
> I see you've died off APE..


I'm an idiot... Affinis IS a fairly rare plant, not the one I can get from work for cheap. Albida is the one I have. I had an Affinis.. until I killed it. 

Doh! I keep forgetting about it!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahahaha you stupidddddddd 

Get back on there!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

zachary908 said:


> No worries on the Keei. Hope yours gets to growing better soon. I'm most likely interested in those! Any pics?
> 
> 
> Mine! :flick:
> ...


Well the cat's out of the bag :help: LOL! I've been quietly collecting less publicized species all this time hehe.

I will get you guys pictures tomorrow. I'm a bit preoccupied studying for my last exam of the semester before I go home for a month. I can tell you that the pygmaea's name is a bit deceptive. The plant gets to a nice size and is very vigorous and prolific.

Zack, whatever happened to the C. x purpurea I sent you?

You should get C. hudoroi. It took me a year before I finally got one. It had one 6" tall leaf when I got it 2 months ago and now it has 4 leaves with the largest being 10 inches tall and it has produced a runner with 3 leaves. It's so vigorous!

I love trying out new species of crypts and seeing what works well and what doesn't :smile:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't wait until your exam is over... Are you in college??


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm 22 years young  and I'm in pharm school. I can't wait either! Finals gives me gray hairs!

Well studying is always full of distractions so here we go. My fish went crazy when the camera flashed.










The C. pygmaea is the tall one and the C. zukalii is the little one below it. They won't cost an arm and a leg but rare enough to warrant pictures


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh and here's C. affinis is anyone was wondering what it looks like. It's a very variable plant and I've seen it change dramatically in the hands of others I've sent it to.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Woot! Late night pics! I have an affinis in my 11.4 right now. Just got it a week ago.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Zack, whatever happened to the C. x purpurea I sent you?
> 
> You should get C. hudoroi.


Well, you see both the Affinis and the C. x purpurea melted and did nothing for some time. One of them has recently started making a come back ( I've got 3 little planlets.) I think it is the C. x purpurea, but until it grows up a bit I can't be too sure. :hihi:

Been thinking about a hudoroi actually.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Trimmed the Ludwigia Repens and Hygrophila Polysperma up a bit. Not much, just enough so it looked a bit more neat.

Also moved the Pogostemon Yatabeanus over a bit, because it was beginning to make things look a bit cluttered where it was. I'll likely end up removing it all together.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

May pick up a group of 6 Sidthimunki loaches today.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> May pick up a group of 6 Sidthimunki loaches today.


NICE!! You're gonna need more dude!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> NICE!! You're gonna need more dude!! :thumbsup:


I could get twelve.. just not sure if I want that many or not. :hihi: How many do you have?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sids like lots of company. They will socialize and be much more happier in groups of 12 or more. Get 12! haha Trust me on that one. btw I've got 12 as well... before I had 5 and they always hid. Now they're always out, especially when they smell food .


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Sids like lots of company. They will socialize and be much more happier in groups of 12 or more. Get 12! haha Trust me on that one. btw I've got 12 as well... before I had 5 and they always hid. Now they're always out, especially when they smell food .


Didn't see this message till just now, but I brought 12 home! They are acclimating now.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Both of you have these now?! Man I might as well get them instead of my roselines...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Both of you have these now?! Man I might as well get them instead of my roselines...



:hihi: Yup, picked up 12 of them at work today! I might try to get some decent pics of them tonight.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

To celebrate I decided to go gold! 

Edit:... and then paypal limited my account, so the money is being held. :facepalm:

To get my account back to normal it wants me to fax a copy pf my ID... I don't have an ID.... :angryfire:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome fun thread I found the other day!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/99281-name-fish-game.html


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Zachers! I hope you had a good Christmas. What did you get for Christmas? That's a really cool thread!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Zachers! I hope you had a good Christmas. What did you get for Christmas? That's a really cool thread!


What's up, Rich! Sorry I didn't see this till just now!

My Christmas was good, how was yours? I got some new clothes, some weights, and some new shoes. A few other miscellaneous things as well. What did you get?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I've got C. affinus in two tanks, one high tech and one low tech, so I'll pay attention to see any differences, also one is in Flourite and one in Stratum. I have only had them since 12-4-11 so as of now they look very similar and they are all auction plants. The plant in the Stratum which is also the low tech tank is doing better than the others and this plant had no roots at all but has bounced back nicely.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, I really let this thread die, huh? :hihi: Not really much to update, but if I'm bored this evening I might get some pictures to post up.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Still waiting for pics  let's go zach!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Still waiting for pics  let's go zach!


Ugh, does that mean I need to clean the water spots off of the glass? :hihi:

The tank needs a small trim, but I'm lazy.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Ugh, does that mean I need to clean the water spots off of the glass? :hihi:
> 
> The tank needs a small trim, but I'm lazy.


Lol, I feel you, my tank is dying for a trim.. Who cares about water spots  I won't be a tattle-tail on you


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Lol, I feel you, my tank is dying for a trim.. Who cares about water spots  I won't be a tattle-tail on you


It's more like water streaks. :hihi: I'll clean in up and get it looking nice in a bit, and then I'll get some pics.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I guess no pictures for us


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I guess no pictures for us


I did clean the glass.. and cleaned the tank up in general, but then It got cloudy. Then I got busy with new years stuff. Pictures today, I promise!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

*twiddles thumbs* We are waiting. I havent posted pics for awhile but I like teasing you for more


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> *twiddles thumbs* We are waiting. I havent posted pics for awhile but I like teasing you for more


Just got done with breakfast. Give me a bit. :flick:

Yes.. breakfast... I woke up at 12:00ish :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Update:

Silver tip Cabomba and Pogostemon Yatabeanus was removed.

Pictures! Not sure why things look so yellow in these pics...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks great zach! nice and lush! and that downoi is great!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yepp. checkout my journals to see what new stuff happened!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> yepp. checkout my journals to see what new stuff happened!


Already did. Commented in the 29g Journal.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Already did. Commented in the 29g Journal.


 I love my furcatas!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I really like your tank, collectoritis can really be a great way to aquascape. Also what happened to your discus.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Very nice indeed!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

What are the plants in the last pic? Nesea 'Golden'? It looks like its doing good for you.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> What are the plants in the last pic? Nesea 'Golden'? It looks like its doing good for you.


The last pic is Hygrophila Polysperma.. I think it always does great. :hihi: It did have pinkish tips, but I trimmed them off last night.

The Nesaea 'Golden' is on the far right, and it "was" doing great, but recently it has became a green spot algae magnet and I'm not sure why...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

fishboy199413 said:


> I really like your tank, collectoritis can really be a great way to aquascape. Also what happened to your discus.


Thanks! I really should re name this Journal, I'm actually down to something like 15 species of plants now! I got rid of all but one. I kept the bigger one, and he was hiding at the time of the pictures.


jkan0228 said:


> Wow! Very nice indeed!


Thanks a lot, bro!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank looks good Zach! I'm super jealous about your downoi


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Tank looks good Zach! I'm super jealous about your downoi


Thanks, Rich! Ha, don't you have downoi as well?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Rich! Ha, don't you have downoi as well?


No mine all melted


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> No mine all melted


Shoot, I'll hook you up later on. roud:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Shoot, I'll hook you up later on. roud:


Sweet deal!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Sweet deal!


Yup yup, shouldn't be too long either.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I should really stop being lazy and update this thread sometime...

Might try to throw some pics up tomorrow if I have time after work.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't updated my 95 in 3 weeks so I'd say you're good.  

And I didn't update my 11.4 for 2 weeks so your good on your shrimp tank too... Haha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I haven't updated my 95 in 3 weeks so I'd say you're good.
> 
> And I didn't update my 11.4 for 2 weeks so your good on your shrimp tank too... Haha


:hihi: Works for me!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice Zach!
Awesome downoi carpet, lol.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

It's time for new pictures!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Stop letting that new cam collect dust!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

*cough* Im with these two ^^ Let the pics roll....


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Nice Zach!
> Awesome downoi carpet, lol.


Thanks, Phillip!



Cardinal Tetra said:


> It's time for new pictures!





speedie408 said:


> Stop letting that new cam collect dust!





chad320 said:


> *cough* Im with these two ^^ Let the pics roll....


:hihi: I've got work in a bit, I'll try to get a few decent shots tonight.

Chad, Phillip, I'm getting ready to pack up your plants now.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bad pic, but here is a FTS. Terrible/ long day at work, so not in the mood to do a big photoshoot...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha I know the feeling brotha.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Haha I know the feeling brotha.


Yup..

Delta LOST 22 boxes of SW fish that were supposed to be delivered today...They found them and are now scheduled to arrive at 12:00 AM tomorrow. Spent two extra hours at work for nothing. Hopefully the fish make it. Sad part is as long as Delta gets it on the ground in Indy in 48 hours they are in the clear. so any losses is our problem. :angryfire


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice FTS man. Everything looks pretty healthy IMO.

I've had a long day with track practice and jetlag....  haha


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Holy crap Zach that filled in alot this week! Looks amazing! Sorry too hear about the work extravaganza Hopefully everything will make it ok.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Love the tank. The dark lighting makes it look mysterious and awesome! B


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Nice FTS man. Everything looks pretty healthy IMO.
> 
> I've had a long day with track practice and jetlag....  haha





Bahugo said:


> Holy crap Zach that filled in alot this week! Looks amazing! Sorry too hear about the work extravaganza Hopefully everything will make it ok.





orchidman said:


> Love the tank. The dark lighting makes it look mysterious and awesome! B


Thanks, guys! Yep, everything is healthy aside from the Nesaea 'Golden' It's a green spot algae magnet....

Surprisingly the shipment was healthy.. only had like 2 DOA's


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

We need some updated pics Zach!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> We need some updated pics Zach!


Long day at work... lots to do tonight and no time to do it.... Gotta get boxes ready to ship out tonight... do school, and blah blah blah.. 

Everything is doing well, the tank seriously needs a trim.. still haven't done it since the last FTS. I'll try to trim it late tonight or tomorrow and get some pics.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

get pics before you trim. so take pics tonight and trim tomorrow


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> get pics before you trim. so take pics tonight and trim tomorrow


I will if I have time..

Gotta eat dinner, workout, get boxes ready to ship out... and then I should do school....:icon_neut


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

roud:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks great zach!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Bad pic, but here is a FTS. Terrible/ long day at work, so not in the mood to do a big photoshoot...


Bad picture???? are you serious Zach???? hahahahahhaha
Good enough for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Bad picture???? are you serious Zach???? hahahahahhaha
> Good enough for me.:thumbsup:


Haha! Thanks. :biggrin:



nonconductive said:


> looks great zach!


Thank you, Damon! By the way, getting ready to send your package out. 

Well, guys... last night was busy with all of this morning order prep. I was up late cutting styrofoam, hence the lack of pictures. I'll try to get some this evening after work if I have time.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well... I was going to do a trim today and post some pics... BUT I won a totally awesome RAOK from SouthernOakAquatics, and will be getting some new scissors and tweezers! :biggrin: So now I'm going to postpone the trim.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Way to rub it in.... Hahaha


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Way to rub it in.... Hahaha


Wasn't trying to rub it in. lol Just teasing that you guys wont get to see any lame pics tonight.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Kidding bro. :hihi: dude if your "lame" pic won the contest then what makes my pic?!?! Hahaha kidding.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, tank its looking great! Can't wait to see more and congrats on your RAOK! Gotta have the right tool for the right job.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

*cough*


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hehe.. looks like someone bumped this.. lol



knuggs said:


> Wow, tank its looking great! Can't wait to see more and congrats on your RAOK! Gotta have the right tool for the right job.


Thanks, Knuggs!


Bahugo said:


> *cough*


Ha, sorry for the lack of pictures. I did a good hack job today. Mainly on the polysperma. I pulled all of the Ludwigia Repens out and only replanted a few tops since it grows so quick.. plus it was blocking a lot of light out. The left side looks really empty right now, so it looks pretty ugly. I will do my best to get some pictures up tonight.

Most of my aquarium time has been focusing on shrimp and the emersed tank. This one kind of gets neglected.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I want picsssss


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

It's all ugly.. I'll get pics when the sun goes down that way there is no glare.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Most of my aquarium time has been focusing on shrimp and the emersed tank. This one kind of gets neglected.


Sounds all too familiar. :help: :icon_lol:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Sounds all too familiar. :help: :icon_lol:


Haha, you are quickly turning me into a shrimp addict, bro. roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i want shrimp!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, you are quickly turning me into a shrimp addict, bro. roud:


haha always happy to help a brotha out! :icon_wink


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha tell people to buy my stuff from my FS thread, then if it all sells, i will have enough money to afford 1 shrimp!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> haha tell people to buy my stuff from my FS thread, then if it all sells, i will have enough money to afford 1 shrimp!


Get some of Chads Fire Reds when they are ready again! Awesome looking and affordable. roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, the neglect took a toll on the tank. The bottom portion of the Ludwigia Repens looked terrible due to the lack of light it was getting... Here's a picture I took this morning before the trim.. sorry about the glare.










Took all of it out and planted a few of the tops. Actually considering replacing it with something else since it grows so fast.

Majorly hacked the Hygro Polysperma.. sure wish you could ship it, I'd offer the trimmings as an RAOK


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good man.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha bro I'm focusing more on my shrimp tank too! Even though morphing really happens in there and they're just rilis and TT's.... Nothing compared to what you're getting yourself in to.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Looks good man.


Thanks! 



jkan0228 said:


> Haha bro I'm focusing more on my shrimp tank too! Even though morphing really happens in there and they're just rilis and TT's.... Nothing compared to what you're getting yourself in to.


Ha, yeah. I'm hoping I do well with them. My OEBT's are breeding great. I counted 15-20 youngins yesterday just looking. That's without moving anything! :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Lookin snazzy!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Lookin snazzy!


Thanks, Bob!

I got your package today. Thanks for the great trade.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks great Zach. Is this the tank with the OEBTs?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Looks great Zach. Is this the tank with the OEBTs?


Thanks, Chad! 

Nope, the OEBT's are ina 5.5g (Link in sig) I'm just to lazy to update that Journal... :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

We need some heat packs bro. I tossed handfulls last night too.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> We need some heat packs bro. I tossed handfulls last night too.


Yeah, I'm comfortable shipping my emersed plants in the cold, but I'm not going to try it with submersed unless I get heat packs.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

oooorrrr shipping some OEBT :hihi: am i right? when you get over run in spring you make sure to let me know! i have a cube just waiting for something cool!

Amy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

SkyGrl said:


> oooorrrr shipping some OEBT :hihi: am i right? when you get over run in spring you make sure to let me know! i have a cube just waiting for something cool!
> 
> Amy


Amy!!! I haven't seen you in my journal in forever. The pictures must have drawn you out. roud: I should post pictures more often. I'd totally send you some OEBT's.. if I had a good way to ship to Canada!

How's life?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol pictures do have that effect on me hahaha. you could totally ship it in spring  i could send you a box with all the shrimp shipping stuff and then you could ship it back to me  im just brimming with ideas this morning! 

ahhh lifes ok. the bf is off on a shift till thursday so i have been taking care of the house. it snowed last night so that means i must bundle up and clear my horendously long sidewalk.. corner lots are awesome but SO much work! did a w/c on the lil oscars tank today... boy do oscars eat messy... freaking crunking up pellets then flapping their gills sending food particals everywhere! gah! the little brat has got my thumb too.. i guess i took to long to drop his pellets in LMAO

Hoshi is getting bigger she is 45 lbs now at 4.5 month old! yesterday she got her big girl collar. i had to punch a hole in it because it was still a little loose but her other collar was pinching her to much.. lil turkey. 

ok i went a lil nuts on the whole hows life thing.. bah! 

Amy


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha! What are the legalities of shipping shrimp to Canada?

Sounds like no fun, we haven't really gotten much snow here, although we did have an ice storm last night, but it's warming up so that will be gone pretty quick. 

That's the one thing I dislike about cichlids, they are so messy!

I watched your video of Hoshi on FB a while back, she is SOOO cute! And she is getting big fast.

Ha, no worries, chatter is what keeps this boring old thread alive.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

hmmm im not sure.. we could sneak it by as plants tho  that always works. ive got plants from sewingalot that ended up as mush but thats a different story... 

we have had it pretty good until about a week ago. waking up to -40 plus a windchill is so not fun.. my front door was frozen shut for 2 days. and my back door had to be power slammed everytime hoshi had to go potty.. i swear i injured my shoulder! 

it just now getting back to a normal -19 ish. dang canada!


Amy


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tanks looking good Zach! Is it your camera settings that make the tank so dark?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe I should try to send you some plants sometime this spring and see how those do first! :hihi:

 Amy, I would die if it was that cold here. Indiana is cold enough for me, ha! I love the image of you slamming into a door to get it open. :hihi:

I couldn't live in Canada... it's too cold!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Tanks looking good Zach! Is it your camera settings that make the tank so dark?


Thanks, Rich! Yup, I have the ISO set low, and I was too lazy to adjust it up. Maybe I should do that and take some better pictures for you guys. :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

-19? Pshhh....you'll be shoveling in shorts and a T shirt then right? :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Thanks, Rich! Yup, I have the ISO set low, and I was too lazy to adjust it up. Maybe I should do that and take some better pictures for you guys. :hihi:


Umm...do it. We all wanna see....


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Umm...do it. We all wanna see....


I agree!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Umm...do it. We all wanna see....


Then you will get to see the awesome algae on the dead Golden Nesaea! :hihi: It hates my hard water.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Golden nesaea likes MgSo4 and bright light, but not direct light. Make sense?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Golden nesaea likes MgSo4 and bright light, but not direct light. Make sense?


I think I have the MGSo4 Covered, however it is in direct light.. and I still think it dislikes the ultra hard water.

I'm not even going to tell you what my TDS is. :eek5: I use my well water....

I think I will replace it and my Ludwigia Repens with something else when our plants come in at work.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

It also didn't covert well to submersed for me. I may have to buy some submersed stems from someone to try.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ohhh...get the regular green nesaea so i can get some from you later!!! Ill trade you the submergent 'Golden'


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Ohhh...get the regular green nesaea so i can get some from you later!!! Ill trade you the submergent 'Golden'


Whats the scientific of the green stuff?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=337&category=plant_type&spec=Stem


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Chad, here are the Nesaeas that are on my lists.

Nesaea (Maybe that is the green) I'll try to get some ordered in if the order hasn't been placed already!
Nesaea Crassicaulis
Nesaea Golden
Nesaea Red


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

OMG, if thet have both 'red' and crassicaulis listed get some red for me. Ill get you the $$ when you need it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> OMG, if thet have both 'red' and crassicaulis listed get some red for me. Ill get you the $$ when you need it.


You want some Crassicaulis as well? How much you need? It's always on my lists.  The Red is almost impossible to grow red...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I got some crassicaulis. Its the big plant in the stems shot that I just posted. I want the regular and the red. Never tried either of them and im up for the challenge. Is Ammania gracillis on that list?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

chad320 said:


> I got some crassicaulis. Its the big plant in the stems shot that I just posted. I want the regular and the red. Never tried either of them and im up for the challenge. Is Ammania gracillis on that list?


Sounds good. How many bunches of each? probably 6 stems in a bunch.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

One Ammania is listed and it just says Ammania.. I'm guessing it's Senegalensis though. That's generally what it is from this supplier.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep anytime zach!

I think we should do like a heat pack group buy I something. Then send each other plants!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> Yep anytime zach!
> 
> I think we should do like a heat pack group buy I something. Then send each other plants!


I can probably get them at work for next to nothing. :hihi: I'm just lazy.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Re arranged the right side a bit... hopefully it will be less maintenance.. I removed all of the Hydrocotyle Sibthorpiodes.. lovely plant, but it grows wicked fast.. and it was trying to choke my Downoi. :angryfire Thinned out the downoi while I was at it.

I also removed the Giant hairgrass for the exact same reason. Pulled out the Nesaea Pedicellata because it was becoming an algae magnet. I replaced that with some Ludwigia Ovalis. I think the color of the Ovalis will look nice in that spot. I added some Blyxa Auberti to the area by the driftwood on the left as well.

I'll probably get some pictures up tomorrow evening.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, updated the Flora list in the OP


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

pics!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

.... Looks like I forgot to post pictures...:hihi: I'll try to get some after work tonight..Jeff needs a few crypt pictures anyway.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah Zach, where have you been bro? Get to snapping us some pics!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Did some maintenance today this evening, and the tank is still cloudy.. 

So for now all you get is this poorly lit teaser picture. :icon_twis










Yes, I made the picture suck on purpose.  I'm not THAT bad at photography.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Yes, I made the picture suck on purpose.  I'm not THAT bad at photography.


You are lucky. I was going too say "So you drop hundreds on a camera and this is what we are left with????????????" lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> You are lucky. I was going too say "So you drop hundreds on a camera and this is what we are left with????????????" lol


Lol, yeah. I dropped the ISO way low to make it dark... and I turned the second bank of bulbs off.. and upped the contrast in GIMP to make it even more dark. :flick:

After work I'll get a nice FTS if I'm not too tired.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What ever happened too new pics


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> What ever happened too new pics


Ugh.. I got super busy with some school stuff, and a little project I'm working on. I'll get some soon. Probably not tonight though. :/ This tank has been having serious neglect.. No dosing, and I don't top off until the pump is blowing air...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What is your little project your working on ??


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> What is your little project your working on ??


It's a secret.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

is the the one you told me about?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> is the the one you told me about?


Don't think I've told anyone, Bob.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh so this is another??? ahhhh so many secret projects youve got going on!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> oh so this is another??? ahhhh so many secret projects youve got going on!


Haha, yep. I don't expect this new one to end up much, but if it does I'll let you guys know.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

tell ussssss


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

In the next few months a 120g will hopefully be replacing this.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Upgrade congrats, more room for collectoritis.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> In the next few months a 120g will hopefully be replacing this.


You are alive!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> You are alive!


Sort of.. I've been stupid busy.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Where is our teaser picture


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Where is our teaser picture


Tomorrow evening!  I had a long day at work. I'll probably start a new journal soon.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Behold, a teaser picture!

I'll post a new journal tomorrow!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wooop


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Now I just need to wait for all my supplies to get here! 

Thursday I plan to go into work and attach slate to all of the driftwood I will be using for the new scape.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is that a 120? It looks like 12... :hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin forward bro!


----------

